# G&P Scorpion Series R500(lumen) Flashlight...



## Fusion_m8

http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=991

Its just been released... anyone has one yet? Where to get one? Any reviews?

Questions: 

1) With rechargeable a Li-On battery pack, does one treat them the 
same way as unprotected RCR123s? ie: never ever over discharge?

2) Li-on batteries also supposedly have minimal memory-effect, so can 
it be plugged in to charge everytime its not in use even though the 
battery level is still close to full capacity??


----------



## Lunal_Tic

I wonder if Streamlight has seen this. Since they've had a flashlight called the Scorpion for quite a while I can't imagine they'll be too thrilled.

-LT


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Nice find, Fusion_m8! I think there will be keen interest in this one. 500 lumens on a stock rechargeable xenon light is rare, indeed: Surefire M6 and .... and what? Pila's 12V light deliveres 500 lumens on primaries only.

I wonder what kind of beam pattern it has. The tailcap appears to be the twistie from the X-9, so I'm guessing that the cells are removable.


----------



## DUQ

Very interesting indeed. I've had my eye on a high output light for sometime know. Rechargeable is a great option.


----------



## HighLight

Is this an HID light? Didn't the 10watt HID bulb that is in the UK Light Cannon or used in the HID Mag mods sold in this forum here have a frosted top similiar to the bulb in the above picture? Just wondering because that would explain the 500 lumen output...


----------



## Fusion_m8

I am almost certain the 500 lumen claim is bulb lumens, not torch lumens...


----------



## FirstDsent

Frickin' wow! I've been eyeing the G&P X12 and the Wolf Eyes M100X. If this is <$150 I'm there!

Bernie


----------



## Chronos

WOW. I like it... anyone obtain pricing and availability on this yet?


----------



## Bullzeyebill

Something is not right here. Even 500 bulb lumens seems awfully high for one battery that delivers 4.2 volts max, with a 2.2Ah capacity. Maybe 150 bulb lumens.

Bill


----------



## mdocod

I think it has 2x18650 cells in it... to my eyes- this light looks to be similar in length to 4x123 bodied lights.....


----------



## jclarksnakes

GROUP BUY??????
jc


----------



## blindsided

descent selection

http://swps.net/gensym-26.html

nothing special thoug


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

blindsided said:


> http://swps.net/gensym-26.html


That's Streamlight's Scorpion, not G&P's. They're completely different.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Looks interesting. I searched and could find no more than the minimal info on G&P's site.

Is there a G&P dealer in the US? Like to learn more about availability and pricing.

Mark


----------



## igabo

Sounds, but wonder how much it will cost.


----------



## odp

$85 US, from Hong Kong.
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-547

$23.50 US for battery
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-ACC-554B

$29.00 US for replacement lamp/bulb
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-ACC-554A

However, as with all tactical gear made for airsoft, I'm quite skeptical about the 500 lumen output.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Considering the battery and bulb, anyone venture a guess on output. I am thinking of ordering one, if it gives as much as the wolf eyes M90X, with decent throw and beam, it may be worth $85 because of being rechargeable.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

NeedMoreLight said:


> I am thinking of ordering one,...it may be worth $85 because of being rechargeable.


And if the body can accept a standard tactical head, you've done well. The only other source for a 2x18650 body for a Surefire P / G&P T head is 
TranquillityBase, and his solution will set you back somewhat more.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

*Re: G&P Scorpion Series R5(lumen) Flashlight...*

Hi Paul-

I also find this light interesting and I am a little tempted, even though I really do not need it. I think the 500 lumen rating should be taken with at least a small amount of skepticism. My modded SL Ultrastinger probably really serves the same function as this light.

You better than any of us know the history of interchangeability with G&P and others. I don't think we can count on using other heads with this light. Should be bought as it is built, I think. The mini turbo head on this light even looks different from their others.

Do you know why there are no U.S. dealers for G&P? There must be some legal issue here. Otherwise I think it would be a nice product line for a dealer here. I have never had a problem ordering from Hong Kong, but if you do, your recourse is very limited.

Mark


----------



## Fusion_m8

Thanks for doing the search and posting the links!

500 lumens is way too optimistic I reckon, I'm expecting more like 200 lumens!




odp said:


> $85 US, from Hong Kong.
> http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-547
> 
> $23.50 US for battery
> http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-ACC-554B
> 
> $29.00 US for replacement lamp/bulb
> http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-ACC-554A
> 
> However, as with all tactical gear made for airsoft, I'm quite skeptical about the 500 lumen output.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: G&P Scorpion Series R5(lumen) Flashlight...*



Flash_Gordon said:


> Do you know why there are no U.S. dealers for G&P?


I know of no U.S. dealer who carries the complete G&P line, or even 20 percent of it. Lighthound comes closest, and he sells only parts.

I notice that the linked site also sells G&P's 12V rechargeable, which uses three RCR123A cells. I think the lamp is the G120 (12V), not the announced-but-elusive 14V version.


----------



## odp

Some pics from Arnies Airsoft.


Surefire M6 vs. G&P

SF M6








G&P











Link to actual thread.

http://www.arniesairsoft.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=61328


----------



## mdocod

looks to me like both those beamshots are dang near identacle in output.. I'd like to see some shots that aren't so overexposed though.... but the overall room-lighting effect is very similar- suggesting that both flashlights are in the same ballpark for output....


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Also, with lights in that output range, you need to reach out a little further. Would be nice to see the M6 and G&P 50' or more across open space lighting up a building or vehicle. The M6 is an excellent standard for comparison with this light, but 6' or 8' from a wall won't tell much.

Mark


----------



## Fusion_m8

Judging from the 2 photos, I'd say the G&P is brighter overall: look at the level of ambient or reflected light in the 2 photos, the items in the G&P photo look brighter and clearer.

Also, judging by how white the G&P xenon beam is, it appears to be a higher temperature... like 5000K HID automotive headlights!

I wonder how the G&P shapes up against the Wolf-Eyes M100X?


----------



## Chronos

Let me see if I can get some time in the next few nights to do a quick beamshot of the M100x and the M90x. Any suggestions on how to setup the shot? I'm usually out-and-about on Thursday nights hiking and geocaching so it may be a great opportunity to take some shots (need to find the tripod). A buddy lives near some high-tension power lines and towers, so maybe a shot there would be "illuminating." I can also attempt to take a shot similar to the shots below against a white wall from 8' or so out.

I can tell you the M100x throws and throws and throws while the M90x is really a "wall of light" effect. From over 50 yards away with the M100x I was able to clearly illuminate an underpass, with the spot beam illuminating well past the overpass deep into the trees 50 yards further away.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

If you click on the R500 lamp link, you'll see a clearer closeup of this new lamp assembly. It doesn't look as though it will fit any other head. It also appears to be shallow, confirming what the beam shot already tells us: I's not specifically designed as a thrower.


----------



## Chronos

Good point that appears to be validated by pictures later in the thread on airsoft. It seems there is a "wall of lilght" effect if one looks at the light pattern as it leaves the head of the G&P light. FWIW the M100X head has a much more tight and defined (think pencil) main beam; the stippling on the reflector creates a decent but much dimmer corona.


----------



## Chronos

I apologize for the quality of these shots; first time attempt. 

The target is approximately 30' away from the camera. There is an orange plastic ball (my dog loves them) sitting in each of two adirondack chairs located within a gazebo in my backyard. The three flashlights:
- Mag3D 2/ Kiu bezel (leaves an interesting corona pattern) with a diamond 3w LuxIII and a mineral glass lens
- Pelican M-11 incan
- Wolf Eyes M100X running on primaries




Mag with LED drop-in



Pelican Incan (mfr claims 151 lumens)



Wolf Eyes M100x 

Admittedly the Wolf Eyes was running on cells with about 33% use. The Pelican had about 15 mins of use off of a charge. The Mag has a fairly fresh set of D-cells.

The Mag is an LED thrower. It throws and throws. I set the adjustable focus to the largest hotspot without any doughnuts. The color is very white. I was a bit surprised at the size of the spillbeam/corona with the Pelican. It was larger than I expected given their reputation for tight beams. The M100x had a very, very hot center with a nice spillbeam/corona. My wife came outside to see what I was up to and said that to her eyes the W/E was at least twice as bright as the Pelican (I agree). It is clear the incans were putting out far more light and were much better at aiding color recognition vs. the LED.

What caught my eye was the light pattern when comparing the M100x to the G&P above. The W/E has a tight 8degree divergence beam. There is a nice spillbeam but the throw is intensely hot. It throws and throws. For an example, if anyone is familiar with the Rio shopping complex in Gaithersburg. I was on the 495-side of the lake and fired up the M100x at the Sodexho building (16 floors). Keep in mind there is a large amount of ambient light at the site and the building. From across the lake I was able to clearly illuminate the top of the building! Quite a different beam pattern than the G&P.

Again, apologies for the quality.
note-edited to clarify text


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Chronos said:


> For an example, if anyone is familiar with the Rio shopping complex in Gaithersburg. I was on the 495-side of the lake and fired up the M100x at the Sodexho building (16 floors). Keep in mind there is a large amount of ambient light at the site and the building. From across the lake I was able to clearly illuminate the top of the building! Quite a different beam pattern than the G&P.


From 2002 to 2005, I walked around the Rio's manmade lake at lunch. I know the lake and the mirrored building well. (I think you meant that you were on the I-270 side of the lake, or perhaps the I-395)) To reach the top floor--that's impressive.


----------



## Chronos

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> From 2002 to 2005, I walked around the Rio's manmade lake at lunch. I know the lake and the mirrored building well. (I think you meant that you were on the I-270 side of the lake, or perhaps the I-395)) To reach the top floor--that's impressive.



Yes, you are right- the I270 side of the lake. A friend and I were geocaching and I thought I'd try it just for grins. We were surprised that it hit the top floor.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Chronos:

What brand of CR123's do you use in the M100X? 

Is there a particular brand that works better than others in the M100X?


Thanks.


----------



## Chronos

I'm using Titanium 123s. I read issues with a few SF M6s and Titaniums (Titaiums overheating due to the extreme draw) but I've never had the same problem, and I've run the M100X for 20-30 minute bursts at a time.

Which reminds me- time to order a few more Titaniums! LOL


----------



## innerlight

RE: R500

If anybody has/gets overall length and bezel diameter dimensions, I would be very happy to see them posted here.

Thanks


----------



## NeedMoreLight

The M6 with the 500 lumen lamp, shows a runtime of 20 minutes with 6 DL123A lithium batteries, anyone care to guess on the runtime of the R500?
I am wanting to order one, but not at 20 minutes of runtime.


----------



## DUQ

Just to let you guys know, I sent an email to a distributor of this light to get some info on a possible group buy  I will keep you posted.


----------



## odp

Would definately be interested in that - I know a couple of G&P dealers here in Canada, but their service has kind of sucked in the past so I'd rather not deal with them.


----------



## Radio

Group buy sounds interesting


----------



## mdocod

I read somewhere on the G&P site that the battery is supposedly good for ~60 minuts runtime into that lamp... I might be interested in a group buy as well..


----------



## mdocod

found a few more dealers
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-547
http://airsoftglobal.com/product_info.php?products_id=4010
http://www.airsoftclan.com/product_...37&PHPSESSID=ff65af18550643e89514b7649e26cc27
http://www.airsoft-war4.com/w4_acc.php?c=w4_acc_flashlight&pid=3443
http://redwolfairsoft.com/redwolf/airsoft/Category?menu1=8&menu2=103
http://www.tokyo-model.com.hk/trade/productview/3924


----------



## jay33t

I would be interested in the group buy also. I'll keep watching.


----------



## cue003

I am interested in a GB as well.

Curtis


----------



## mdvb747

I too am in for a group buy. Seems like a decent light, and for the price even if it's only ~250 lumens I won't be too disapointed.


----------



## mdocod

DUQ- if you happen to arrange a group buy- any chance you could get some shootouts between this light and some other more well known lights before hosting it? Maybe you live near someone who could loan you a M6 or something similar with a known output value.. 

Would also be nice to know what the current draw is (perhaps measured at the tailcap, if possible)... 

It's *possible* that the beamshots we are seeing- could be in comparison to a LOLA, or could be faked...


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Shipping from WGC. Not sure what the light weighs , but............

1 Airsoft pistol: US$20-33
1 Airsoft pistol: US$26-39
1 AEG: US$38-79
1 AEG: US$42-98
10kg: US$ 75-120
10kg: US$85-120
20kg: US$130-200
20kg: US$135-210

Added: Light weighs 500 grams


----------



## DUQ

I contacted most of those dealers and none of them are really cooperating. WAR4 quoted me $13SUD shipping per light, so if we ordered 10 shipping would be $130? Thats crazy. Im still working on it. I contacted G&P directly, lets see what they say. I wont let this die, im really interested in this light.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Great, and thanks. I really want one.


----------



## iNDiGLo

I'm definantly in. Keep us posted.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Has anyone ordered one of these? 

Should be about $100 on an individual basis. (Plus any duty)

A group buy would be great and should be able to save us a little $$.

I'd go in blind without having seen one if the price is decent. Bet many others would to.

Mark


----------



## Chronos

I'd be in...


----------



## DUQ

I'll most likely order one blind if we can get a good price. The going rate so far is $85USD. Im really hoping for a great price.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

I have ordered items on ebay from hong kong and never paid duty, is this something different? And what would duty cost on an item like this? Average that is.For a C-note or less total, I'm in.


----------



## DUQ

The good folks at Lighthound are looking into this light on our behalf. I dont think we can get anything better than $85. Lets see what they dig up. The best deal I have so far is 5% off an order of 10.


----------



## cue003

Thanks for the update. If we can get to $85 delivered, I think that would be a great price for a rechargeable light with the output of the a M6 (not sure if it really is Mn21 or MN20... I am leaning towards it being closer to the MN20 --250 lumen) and approx 1 hour runtime.

I am still in.

Curtis


----------



## NotRegulated

This light has my interest. A group buy is a great idea. I'm looking forward to see the specs.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

DUQ said:


> The good folks at Lighthound are looking into this light on our behalf. I dont think we can get anything better than $85. Lets see what they dig up. The best deal I have so far is 5% off an order of 10.



That would be a great solution. Even if the price was the same, we would be dealing locally. (not individually imported from Asia).

No better choice than Lighthound!

Mark


----------



## big beam

Lighthound sounds good to me also.It could be aprox 500 bulb lumens 7.4v or so @2A .That would be about 1 hr. of run time?


----------



## Raoul_Duke

I'm also Very interested in getting one of these, If I could get in on a group buy I would, If one of you guys would post it to me in England.


----------



## beefy6969

This must be the cheap *******'s holygrail. Count me in!

Also, if i ordered from one of those websites listed above, how long will it ship overseas to California?


----------



## Chronos

Yep, please keep us posted re: lighthound For $85-100 I'll take one to try out. Paypal is loaded and waiting...


----------



## big beam

Welcome BEEFY6969

Yep you're right thats why I'm in.


----------



## innerlight

If anyone else is interested, I heard back from "Tef" on the Airsoft forums.
He quotes the length as 230mm and the bezel diameter as a whopping 56mm.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

beefy6969 said:


> This must be the cheap *******'s holygrail. Count me in!
> 
> Also, if i ordered from one of those websites listed above, how long will it ship overseas to California?



Welcome beefy! I have ordered several times from Hong Kong and it took 10-14 days to the east coast. (Small items via air mail.) Never had any issues.

This flashlight and charger would probably go by a worldwide express carrier and take about a week. About $25.

Unless the declared value is under $30, it would be subject to US duty and a possible delay in Customs.


Mark


----------



## DUQ

I was quoted a shipping charge of $13 per unit.

Innerlight: Any luck with better pricing on your end?


----------



## picard

Is this G&P scorpion expensive? 

How did you buy it? The website doesn't have online transaction capability. :huh2:


----------



## DUQ

Picard, it retails for $85USD and can be found from many airsoft retailers. We are trying to find a better price through a group buy. Even at that price its a pretty good deal.


----------



## cue003

Does the $85USD price include shipping?


----------



## Flash_Gordon

picard said:


> Is this G&P scorpion expensive?
> 
> How did you buy it? The website doesn't have online transaction capability. :huh2:


Here: WGC Shop


----------



## Flash_Gordon

cue003 said:


> Does the $85USD price include shipping?


No. Shipping probably about $15.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Everything I read, shows duty on flashlights at 12.5 to 25 percent. That would add a large cost to the price. If a dealer here can order them from the factory, we might get a better deal.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

NeedMoreLight said:


> Everything I read, shows duty on flashlights at 12.5 to 25 percent. That would add a large cost to the price. If a dealer here can order them from the factory, we might get a better deal.



There is a workaround on the duty, which of course, I am NOT recommending. If the declared value is $30 or less they are exempt. Most shippers including WGC will declare an exempt value.

Potential problem is if item is lost or damaged, its value can be a maximum of $30.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Well, that makes me feel better, at least on cost. I would say the chance of being lost is slim.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Well, I may go ahead and order one. I hate waiting. Should I order an extra bulb? Battery? I would think the battery should last a long time as little as I would use it, but an extra bulb might be needed.
Thoughts?


----------



## DUQ

An extra bulb is $25 I think. I will most likely grab one sometime this week, just waiting on some Ebay auctions to pay for it


----------



## big beam

I was thinking about this light. What will it offer that a ROP low with 2 of AW's C cells not offer? It would be a little smaller but I think that's it.A 2C mag with AW's cells would run longer and in a light making 500L that's what I'm looking for.I wouldn't want a mag85 with a long run time because I couldn't hold it after 30 mins.I'm having 2nd thoughts about this light.IIRC the ROP low is 550 bulb lumens the bulbs are cheap you can get an assortment of reflectors and if the body of the light gets beat up you can buy another 2c mag for 15.00 or so.Just my .02


----------



## beefy6969

big beam said:


> I was thinking about this light. What will it offer that a ROP low with 2 of AW's C cells not offer? It would be a little smaller but I think that's it.A 2C mag with AW's cells would run longer and in a light making 500L that's what I'm looking for.I wouldn't want a mag85 with a long run time because I couldn't hold it after 30 mins.I'm having 2nd thoughts about this light.IIRC the ROP low is 550 bulb lumens the bulbs are cheap you can get an assortment of reflectors and if the body of the light gets beat up you can buy another 2c mag for 15.00 or so.Just my .02


 
You are right. A Maglite ROP mod might be a better alternative. Proven lumens but ugly as hell. Whats the cost breakdown on a ROP? $80? $100?

But anyways..this Scorpion is still an awesome deal. It looks badass. :rock:


----------



## Elkbow

I've got the R500 coming in on Friday. I also have an M6, so I can give a real test of these two compared to each other sometime this weekend after I get the R500 charged up when it comes in.

If there are any specifics that you would like to know, let me know. I'll take some pics and do runtime on the R500 and see how long it really lasts.

Dave.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

I put my order in today, I guess I will receive the email tomorrow on shipping costs. I also ordered an extra bulb.
Elkbow, how much was your shipping costs?


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Did you guys order from WGC?

I think a spare lamp is a good idea at time time of order. Should not add to the shipping.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

big beam said:


> I was thinking about this light. What will it offer that a ROP low with 2 of AW's C cells not offer? It would be a little smaller but I think that's it.



Will AW's C cells definitely come to market? Even if they do, the R500 could use the same spares that many of us use for other lights. And it's ready to use off-the-shelf.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

innerlight said:


> He quotes the length as 230mm and the bezel diameter as a whopping 56mm.


Such a wide bezel tells me that the R500 gives off a lot of heat and probably lives up to its claims. Pila' widened the head of its GL4 when the GL4 received a 500-lumen lamp.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

I put my order in at WGC, still waiting on email postage quote.


----------



## DUQ

Elkbow said:


> I've got the R500 coming in on Friday. I also have an M6, so I can give a real test of these two compared to each other sometime this weekend after I get the R500 charged up when it comes in.
> 
> If there are any specifics that you would like to know, let me know. I'll take some pics and do runtime on the R500 and see how long it really lasts.
> 
> Dave.



Great stuff Elkbow!


----------



## NeedMoreLight

I was quoted 39 dollars shipping, making it 150 for light and spare bulb. This is 4-5 day shipping. I still think this is a good deal, as I was willing to pay 100 for the light at the start. Any thoughts, or should I wait for the group buy?


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Elkbow said:


> I've got the R500 coming in on Friday. I also have an M6, so I can give a real test of these two compared to each other sometime this weekend after I get the R500 charged up when it comes in.
> If there are any specifics that you would like to know, let me know. I'll take some pics and do runtime on the R500 and see how long it really lasts.



Elkbow-

That's great. The M6 is a known standard and an excellent comparison for the R500. Lots of interest in this light and we are all looking forward to some hands on stuff.

One thing, please get these lights outside and give them some distance. Hate to see high powered lights only bounced off the living room wall.

Mark


----------



## theamazingrando

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> Will AW's C cells definitely come to market? Even if they do, the R500 could use the same spares that many of us use for other lights. And it's ready to use off-the-shelf.


 
Paul, I don't think you can just pop a couple of 18650s in this light. The battery appears to incorporate two cells and the charging jack (probably protection circuitry outside the cells as well. I believe you would have to fabricate a drop-in charging jack unit (or at least a spacer if you wer echarging outside the light) in order to use bare 18650 cells.


----------



## big beam

I think I should clarify myself.What I was trying to say is I'm cheap.With the cost of the bulb being 25.00 shipping 40.00 and so on the cost of a ROP LO might be less. After having many lights over the years I came to the conclusion that 15W or 500L is just about right for me(I'm a plumber)for every day use.Another problem to me is a year or two from now you might not be able to get parts for this light.If AW's cells die I can always build a ROP LE. I agree about the kool factor but I was going to use this light a lot.Most of the lights I buy nowdays are for show or OOOH factor but this one was going to be a user so parts and repair are important.

PAUL I think AW is going to market the C cells and if he doesn't D's would be fine for me also.

P.S. I didn't mean to ruffle peoples feathers.If I did sorry.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Wait for the group buy....:lolsign: I'm sure you'll get a better deal...





NeedMoreLight said:


> I was quoted 39 dollars shipping, making it 150 for light and spare bulb. This is 4-5 day shipping. I still think this is a good deal, as I was willing to pay 100 for the light at the start. Any thoughts, or should I wait for the group buy?


----------



## DUQ

You made a very valid point big beam. I think its the total package thats making this light atractive. No nead to hunt down parts and multi retailer ordering. I may still build an ROP this year anyway just for the reason that I have a Mag 3D sitting around. 

Acording to a seller on Ebay, he claims that the Scorpion R500 can use Surefire's XM06 tail cap switch. Same one that can be used on an M6.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

So if the group buy happens, will it include the option to buy extra bulbs or will it just be for the light? And about when might it happen as my clicker finger is getting itchy????????


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Of course, the ROP can use MAG acessories, such as a yellow or orange traffic wand. Can you imagine how bright that wand would be? A daytime light saber.


----------



## odp

I have a buddy on the ground in Hong Kong that might be able to get us a better price on these. I'll check with him. He can get disgustingly cheap shipping (Hong Kong Post airmail, non-trackable, uninsured) and reasonable priced tracked shipping.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

odp said:


> I have a buddy on the ground in Hong Kong that might be able to get us a better price on these. I'll check with him. He can get disgustingly cheap shipping (Hong Kong Post airmail, non-trackable, uninsured) and reasonable priced tracked shipping.


 
Great.... times awasting did you email yet...... did you email yet........ did you email yet.....


----------



## odp

I've sent the e-mail - I'll keep you guys updated when I get a reply.


----------



## Fusion_m8




----------



## Chronos

I'll keep my eye on this thread as I travel next week. Looks like the seller of a Surefire L5 is getting cold feet and retracting the sale (grrrr) :thumbsdowso I've got $100 burning a hole in my pocket.

Thanks for the effort ODP!


----------



## Elkbow

I got in the R500 today. I ordered mine from WAR 4 Toys, I paid for speedpost shipping, $32...steep, but what the heck...

I haven't tried the light yet, it is on the charger, want to fully charge before playing with the light.

The packaging from WAR was cheap, it is in a box, but not a G&P box, just in another box and then the light and charger are in a thick plastic bag that probably comes in whatever original packaging it came in....

now some disturbing information, there were no instructions with the light, other than a handwritten instruction. Here is what it said on the handwritten instructions (exactly as written, so understand the gramme issues):

"Notice:
1) Don't keep continue use the light over 5 minutes (will over heat)
2) When charge the battery please turn open the switch bottom
3) When finished chearg battery please wait 15 minutes later (if you need use the flashlight)"

I can see not using these lights for over 5 minutes continuous, as they are putting out some serious power and heat....turning out the base button must be to bleed off the heat of the charge...and I can see not using the light for 15 minutes while the battery is hot, as you will just make it hotter....

Anyways, my other reports....the light looks nice, well built. I didn't order extra batteries, but that I'll do in time, after I see the performance of the light....I did give the light a quick blast inside the house before putting it on the charger, it is damn bright....but didn't compare against the M6 yet...will do the testing this weekend...

here are some pics:

R500 vs M6






R500 Charge Port





R500 Bulb/reflector





Dave


----------



## Elkbow

I got out in the backyard tonight with the lights and did some walking around the neighborhood, I'm pretty impressed with the beam on the R500. You'll see in the following pictures that the beam pattern is tighter than the M6. I love the M6, but wouldn't mind an adjustable or alittle tighter beam. It has its purpose, but the R500 beam is great, much better in size than the M6 for long range spotting. I went out and shined down the road at the hills by my house, awesome.

I have to say that the M6 has a wider pattern, but these lights put out about the same amount of light in my opinion. Here are the pics, M6 (with the 500 lumen bulb) first and then the R500....

M6 Beam pattern:





R500 Beam Pattern:


----------



## mdvb747

Wow. That's all I can say.. I just might have to order one or two tonight.

Elkbow- Thanks for the great pics. :goodjob:


----------



## Elkbow

I went out and shined down the road at one of the lava flows/hills by my house. Looking at the beams at about 160 yards away, the M6 is definitely brighter, but not much brighter. I would say that if you compared the R500 to the M6 with the 500 lumen bulb, that the R500 is about 85% as bright as the M6, i.e. that the R500 would be about 425 lumen equivalent.....

pretty good in my book.....


----------



## LeDfLaShEr

Sounds like a sweet little light, especially when you consider the difference in pricing. Hopefully someone will decide to do a GB.


----------



## Elkbow

on one of the website, I found this listing on the battery:

"7.4V 2200mAh Lithium-ion battery for G&P Scorpion Series R500 Flashlight (GP547). A full charging supports illumination for 1 hour"

if it really lasted 1 hour, that would be great, but looking at the capacity, I doubt it....will get out more this weekend with this little spotlight and see how much more I like it...


----------



## Elkbow

got out some more this weekend with the R500 and M6....this is a great light for the $, easily lights up targets as well as the M6, as I said before, the beam pattern is tighter, still gives good spread though....I actually like the pattern of teh R500 better than the M6....


----------



## cue003

I am curious to see how hot it really gets after 15 min worth of use. Would be great to get a runtime test in as well. 

Thanks for your time and effort.

Curtis


----------



## big beam

But the instructions say

"don't keep continue use the light over 5 mins" :naughty:


----------



## Elkbow

big beam said:


> But the instructions say
> 
> "don't keep continue use the light over 5 mins" :naughty:


 
yup, I know my M6 gets pretty hot with extended use, so I don't use it that way, will be the same with the R500, rarely do I leave these type of lights on for more than a minute at a time...


----------



## Fusion_m8

I still can't stop drooling...


----------



## Flash_Gordon

big beam said:


> But the instructions say
> "don't keep continue use the light over 5 mins" :naughty:


INSTRUCTIONS?? We don't need no stinkin' instructions! :devil:


----------



## odp

Just heard back from my buddy - he'll check the stores to see about a discount - I just gave him a ballpark number of 10 units. If the weight listed at War4 is correct, he estimates it will cost about $65-75 to ship for 10 units.

I've also asked to see if he can find out when the rail mounted version is available. (http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=996)


----------



## NeedMoreLight

So how would the shipping work? Does he ship to one address, then that person ship to all who purchased one?


----------



## odp

As he's just a person who buys stuff and sends it, he can pretty much do anything we ask him to. He does ask for 5% to cover paypal charges.


----------



## NeedMoreLight

Finally one on Ebay, but still is cheaper and faster to order from War4.
Item 8827395745


----------



## Fusion_m8

Count me in for the GB, so long as the item can be posted to Australia at a reasonable cost... 





odp said:


> As he's just a person who buys stuff and sends it, he can pretty much do anything we ask him to. He does ask for 5% to cover paypal charges.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Did you see how the seller compared the beam of the M6 and the R500?

The beam of R500 appears brighter... wonder if the pic was doctored?:naughty: 





NeedMoreLight said:


> Finally one on Ebay, but still is cheaper and faster to order from War4.
> Item 8827395745


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Flash_Gordon said:


> INSTRUCTIONS?? We don't need no stinkin' instructions! :devil:


It's consumers like you who put technical writers like me out of business!:lolsign:


----------



## Elkbow

NeedMoreLight said:


> Finally one on Ebay, but still is cheaper and faster to order from War4.
> Item 8827395745


 
another seller 'airsoftshooting' had two of them on ebay, I bought one this morning (yes, its my second one) and then he listed another and someone bought that one (link below), $83.99 + $13 shipping:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8827608718&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

pretty good deal, thats $96.99


----------



## odp

Elkbow said:


> another seller 'airsoftshooting' had two of them on ebay, I bought one this morning (yes, its my second one) and then he listed another and someone bought that one (link below), $83.99 + $13 shipping:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8827608718&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
> 
> pretty good deal, thats $96.99


 
Just got 4 items from that seller in today - he ships quickly.


----------



## beefy6969

woot! I pulled the trigger on that ebay listing! The same guy has a few more listed. I hope this guy ships fast.

Like I said on an earlier post...this is a "cheap *******'s holygrail!!":nana:


----------



## DUQ

LOL he's got two more listed. I dont think thery will stay up there long at that price. I wonder if odp's buddy can get a better price on the ground.


----------



## Elkbow

he has two more up right now:

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Scorpion-R500-XENON-500-Lm-Rechargeable-Flashlight_W0QQitemZ8827790561QQihZ005QQcategoryZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Scorpion-R500-XENON-500-Lm-Rechargeable-Flashlight_W0QQitemZ8827932331QQihZ005QQcategoryZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## odp

Sorry guys, only a slightly better price. He can get them for $82.50, if we order 10, but then he needs to recoup Paypal costs, so it'll be $86.63/each. Shipping would probably be cheaper, but not by too much.


----------



## DUQ

Thanks for trying odp. Lookslike our best bet is that seller on Ebay. I've tried contacting multiple dealers in Hong Kong but none of them really wanted to bargain.


----------



## Elkbow

There is another possibility, contact the ebay seller and tell him you would like 10 of them and what kind of deal on price and shipping he will give you, its worth a try...


----------



## DUQ

Message sent.


----------



## DUQ

Here is the message I got from that Ebay seller. Their offer was much the same as War4 gave me. 5% discount with about $10 shipping per item on a lot of 10.

Here's the quote: QTY Unit price Sub total
G&P Scorpion R500 XENON 500 Lm Flashlight 10 $83.99 $839.90

Sub-total $839.90
Discount $42.00

Combined Shipping and Handling cost (by "Standard" to Canada) $104.00

Total $901.91

http://www.ehobbyasia.com/

Not much of a savings but its something. I think it may be best if we just buy from them directly on an individual basis.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Elkbow:

Does the R500 have better throw than the M6?




Elkbow said:


> I went out and shined down the road at one of the lava flows/hills by my house. Looking at the beams at about 160 yards away, the M6 is definitely brighter, but not much brighter. I would say that if you compared the R500 to the M6 with the 500 lumen bulb, that the R500 is about 85% as bright as the M6, i.e. that the R500 would be about 425 lumen equivalent.....
> 
> pretty good in my book.....


----------



## jts

been googling to no avail. is the finish on these HAIII by any chance?


----------



## Elkbow

Fusion_m8 said:


> Elkbow:
> 
> Does the R500 have better throw than the M6?


 
not really, the M6's beam is more spread out...the R500's narrower...and to tell you the truth, I like the R500 beam better....

I will get out and take some longer range pictures to show you the beam patterns, its hard to take at night because the camera will kill and outside area's of the beam because of not enough light and the sensing on the camera...a slightly longer exposure is needed...I can probably take a tripod and mount the camera on and do a slightly longer manual exposure...

as I said previously, I believe the M6 is still brighter, but not $300 brighter, not even $200 brighter, not even $100 brighter...

if you get one of these R500's, you will be thoroughly pleased, thats why I got a second one coming...the fact that it is rechargeable is a big plus...and the craftmanshift is excellent...all double o-ringed, nice tail switch, perfect seal on the o-ring for the charge port part that turns, nice reflector, great machining...they did a great job on making this light...


----------



## Phaserburn

What does runtime look like? How about continuous runtime?


----------



## jclarksnakes

I really wanted to see a group buy but things just did not seem to be going that way. So I pulled the trigger and bought it now on Ebay. I love bright lights with free lumens and I am willing to spend money to get them:huh2: . I will compare it to Microfire M4 and WolfEyes 13 volt extended Rattlesnake, and Mag85 and modded SL TL-3 when it arrives. I am also waiting for the 550 lumen Pila GL4 bulb to arrive and will include it in the comparison in the Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake if it fits. 
jc


----------



## Elkbow

jclarksnakes, I noticed you bought one on ebay, I had in my watch list...he listed 3 more also, so has 5 of them listed, maybe the price will come down at some point, but unlikely for awhile...

I think you will be very pleased with the light...


----------



## Chronos

jclarksnakes said:


> ...I will compare it to Microfire M4 and WolfEyes 13 volt extended Rattlesnake, and Mag85 and modded SL TL-3 when it arrives. I am also waiting for the 550 lumen Pila GL4 bulb to arrive and will include it in the comparison in the Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake if it fits.
> jc


 
I'm eagerly awaiting the comparo between the 13v W/E and the Scorpion. If you have a 12v bulb you may want to try that as well in the W/E (heard from Mike @ PTS that they haven't had any hotflashes reported).


----------



## AW

The G&P Scorpion draws 3.17A and is very bright and white IMHO. Finish is HAII. A little top heavy and the body tube is too slim for its length. Another thing is you can't field replace the battery when it's empty. The battery has to be remove from the top end by removing a retaining ring ( using a snap ring plier ). Anyway, it is still a very good buy for the $$$


----------



## DUQ

Thanks for the input AW. So around 85 minutes of runtime from full charge? Did I do the math right.


----------



## Fusion_m8

I'm buying one this weekend!




Elkbow said:


> not really, the M6's beam is more spread out...the R500's narrower...and to tell you the truth, I like the R500 beam better....
> 
> I will get out and take some longer range pictures to show you the beam patterns, its hard to take at night because the camera will kill and outside area's of the beam because of not enough light and the sensing on the camera...a slightly longer exposure is needed...I can probably take a tripod and mount the camera on and do a slightly longer manual exposure...
> 
> as I said previously, I believe the M6 is still brighter, but not $300 brighter, not even $200 brighter, not even $100 brighter...
> 
> if you get one of these R500's, you will be thoroughly pleased, thats why I got a second one coming...the fact that it is rechargeable is a big plus...and the craftmanshift is excellent...all double o-ringed, nice tail switch, perfect seal on the o-ring for the charge port part that turns, nice reflector, great machining...they did a great job on making this light...


----------



## Elkbow

AW....You DO NOT remove the battery from the top! Take something non-conductive, open the charge port, push on the lower portion of the battery in the port to push it out the bottom cap...then take a small flathead screwdriver and push on the top of the battery to push it further out and then pull the battery out the bottom, grab the battery extending out the bottom and pull it out.....

to install, push the battery back in...and line up the charge adapter on the battery with the port hole...


----------



## missionaryman

DUQ - 3170/2200*60 = 41.64 minutes of run time

I think the 500 Lumens figure is torch lumens and must be accurate, firstly if you look at the pics comparing it to the M6 you'll see they are very close and the M6 has been proven to put out up to 630 lumens on a fresh set of batteries - the statement was made that it looks like about 85% of the M6's beam which based on 630 lumens is 535.5 lumens.

The ROP low puts out 550 bulb lumens drawing 2 AMPS from the same voltage so if you multiply that up by the 3.17AMPS you get 871 lumens, multiply that by 0.67 for reflector losses and you do get 583 lumens, after the batteries settle down the "500" quoted figure is probably spot on.

Let's just say I was wrong about all that, here's something I'm not wrong about: At under $100 and almost M6 output this light is a bargain - go and get one

the 15 minutes at a time thing is probably true of an M6 too - I think thermal shut down kicks in at about that time sometimes, if not then in another 3 minutes the batteries are flat anyway so like I said - go and get one!


----------



## AW

Elkbow said:


> AW....You DO NOT remove the battery from the top! Take something non-conductive, open the charge port, push on the lower portion of the battery in the port to push it out the bottom cap...then take a small flathead screwdriver and push on the top of the battery to push it further out and then pull the battery out the bottom, grab the battery extending out the bottom and pull it out.....
> 
> to install, push the battery back in...and line up the charge adapter on the battery with the port hole...


 
I guess mine is different. Without removing the retaining ring, there is no way you can get the battery out. You can see from the picture that the battery is thicker on the top part with the charging jack.


----------



## theamazingrando

What's the switch like on these?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

missionaryman said:


> DUQ - 3170/2200*60 = 41.64 minutes of run time/QUOTE]
> 
> Make that 2200/3170*60 =41.64 minutes.
> 
> And that's at the 0.2C discharge rate. The R500 draws down its cells at a rate of about 1.45C. At that rate, I'm guessing the capacity drops to about 1800 mAh, so you'd barely get 35 minutes:
> 
> (1800/3170) x 60 = 34


----------



## Elkbow

AW, I don't think yours is different, its just flattened out more than mine on top....I'll take some pictures later and post them...


----------



## missionaryman

oops..
look at my reason for editing my previous post...


Paul_in_Maryland said:


> missionaryman said:
> 
> 
> 
> DUQ - 3170/2200*60 = 41.64 minutes of run time/QUOTE]
> 
> Make that 2200/3170*60 =41.64 minutes.
> 
> And that's at the 0.2C discharge rate. The R500 draws down its cells at a rate of about 1.45C. At that rate, I'm guessing the capacity drops to about 1800 mAh, so you'd barely get 35 minutes:
> 
> (1800/3170) x 60 = 34
Click to expand...


----------



## flashgordon999

My friend own a airgun hobbyshops, here is "confidential price"
Wholesale price is $69.74 less 5%disc. Minimal order $3000. 
Anyone want to do group buy?


----------



## Trashman

A group buy sounds great, but we need to definite buyers for 43 units. May not be too easy.


----------



## DUQ

flashgordon999, we need some more information. Could you get us a full price list on extra lamps and batteries. If you ordered extra lamps and batts, this would help us reach the minimum order of $3000. We also would need a delivery charge estimate. All of this would make the purchase descision easier for all of us. At the price you quoted, I would probably buy two of them.


----------



## Elkbow

theamazingrando said:


> What's the switch like on these?


 
the tail cap is a momentary on/twist on switch...

on flashgordon, you're brand new on the forum, so I would be sceptical of working a deal with you without credentials...


----------



## darmawaa

I'm not going to do a group buy.
I just trying to give you guys info on how much is the dealer price and how much is required to get it.
Anybody who want to do a group buy should contact WGC directly and apply for dealership/group buy.


----------



## FirstDsent

What are the dimensions of the reflector? Is it aluminum? 

Bernie


----------



## DUQ

I placed a very large quote with WGC and requested the dealer price. This was also recommended to me by a sales asscociate with WGC about a week ago. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Shall I wait for the GB then? I've got this

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8829264647&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

in my sights and about to pull the ebay trigger  

But would that mean I'd have to pay double shipping cos I'm Down Under?:thumbsdow 




DUQ said:


> I placed a very large quote with WGC and requested the dealer price. This was also recommended to me by a sales asscociate with WGC about a week ago. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Elkbow

Fusion, they ship from Hong Kong, so I wouldn't think the shipping would be more??


----------



## DUQ

Im hoping that maybe we could do individual shipping. Fusion, if you can wait until another day maybe I'll have something by then. If it doesnt work out, at least we have that Ebay seller to fall back on.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Kool bananas! :huh:



DUQ said:


> Im hoping that maybe we could do individual shipping. Fusion, if you can wait until another day maybe I'll have something by then. If it doesnt work out, at least we have that Ebay seller to fall back on.


----------



## DUQ

Ok screw WGC, they only gave me a 5% discount. Here is the quote,

GP-ACC-554A G&P R500 Lamp 10 290.00 
GP-ACC-554B G&P 7.4v 2200mAh Li-ion Rechargeable Battery 10 235.00 
GP-ACC-554C G&P Car Charger for R500 Flashlight 10 90.00 
GP-FL-547 G&P Scorpion Series R500 Flashlight 10 850.0

Net total USD : USD1465.00
Discount : 5.00%
Subtotal USD : USD1391.75
Shipping Cost : USD99.00 - Speedpost EMS
Total with Shipping : USD1490.75

I added in extra lamps, car charger's and batteries just to make a larger order. Our best bet is to order from that Ebay seller, much better deal. So order away lads.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

DUQ-

Thanks for the great effort. It is not nearly enough of a deal for you or anyone else to hassle over.

The eBay seller is a fair deal and he also has the spare lamp and battery and will combine shipping.

Mark


----------



## Elkbow

i agree to go with the ebay seller, I picked up an extra battery from him, going to get an extra lamp too....I got two of the lights, will keep around one spare battery..and one spare lamp....

of the other people that got these in, did you have the same hand written instructions as mine about not to use over 5 minutes due to overheating, etc.?


----------



## larryk

Does this light have a low voltage cut off or warning ?


----------



## vacuum3d

Could someone please post the dimension of the lamp assembly? I would like to know the OD of the reflector and the overall length. The reason I'm asking for such info is because from the picture, the lamp looks very much like the one used in Digilight's RX-12V. If they're the same size, then all I need is the lamp assembly. The one in RX-12V measured 40.7mm OD; tip of spring to reflector lip measured 53.3mm.

Thx,
ernest


----------



## mdocod

if that were the case-(fitment to RX-12V)... then it would also probably fit into a G&P X12 body as well, (i believe they use the same LA size)...


----------



## Fusion_m8

Can the rechargeable 2200mah Li-on pack on the R500 be over-discharged, thus destroying the life of the battery? 

Are there any instructions on how to maintain optimum performnace with the Li-on pack?


----------



## Elkbow

no instructions with mine, but I wouldn't think that you could 'over discharge'


----------



## beefy6969

For those who have this light, what's the charge time when the batteries are fully discharged?

Is it waterproof? splashproof?

Can we use other NiMH/Li-on batteries instead?

Whats a good holster for this badboy?


----------



## Elkbow

not sure what the charge time is, doesn't come with a manual, I left mine overnight to charge, although it seems to charge pretty quick, even though the walwart seems pretty light and plain....

i don't think you can fit in other batteries, I got two lights so that when one is dead, can use the other and put the first on the charger...

holsters, hmmm, good question, I don't believe there is any out there specifically made for this light, but there is probably something that fits made for something else...

as far as waterproof, it has alot of o-rings throughout, so i'm sure it will withstand some water...


----------



## Fusion_m8

Maxpedition perhaps?


----------



## odp

Just got mine - took 3 business days from ordering - man that's fast. Didn't come with instructions - charging right now.

update - it's been charging for 3 hours now - should the red light on the charger turn green or something?


----------



## AW

odp said:


> update - it's been charging for 3 hours now - should the red light on the charger turn green or something?


 
The LED turns green when fully charged. Mine turns green when the battery measures 8.42V and stops right there.


----------



## odp

Thanks - good to know.


----------



## Fusion_m8

How long does it take to get fully charged? 5 hours? 

USA's domestic electricity supply is only 110v right?

I wonder if it'll take less time to charge up here in Oz where its 220v?:thinking: 




AW said:


> The LED turns green when fully charged. Mine turns green when the battery measures 8.42V and stops right there.


----------



## Elkbow

I let mine go 'green', then left it for a few more hours, still haven't run the first charge dead, but haven't used it alot....

as far as charging at 220v, no idea, is the charger setup for that, didn't pay much attention?


----------



## Eric S

On ebay. the seller list the G&P 500 as being able to be run on 4 L123s with less brightness. 
Is that true! and if so why would it be less bright at 12v on 123s vs 7.4 Li-ion rechargable?

Eric


----------



## AW

Eric S said:


> On ebay. the seller list the G&P 500 as being able to be run on 4 L123s with less brightness.
> Is that true! and if so why would it be less bright at 12v on 123s vs 7.4 Li-ion rechargable?
> 
> Eric


 
A single stack of 4 X CR123s can no way supplied the 3.17A draw of the bulb plus the voltage sag will not power the light to full spec. like the rechargeable LiIon cells.


----------



## Fusion_m8

I couldn't hold out any longer... I've just bought one from airsoftshooting on ebay... someone mentioned that he ships fast??


----------



## Elkbow

Fusion_m8 said:


> I couldn't hold out any longer... I've just bought one from airsoftshooting on ebay... someone mentioned that he ships fast??


 
it took him two or three days to ship mine, then it took one week until I received it, which was today, I also ordered a spare battery the day following when I ordered the light, he said he shipped, but didn't give me a tracking number, but did give me a tracking number on the R500....thought he would ship them together...


----------



## odp

Fusion_m8 said:


> I couldn't hold out any longer... I've just bought one from airsoftshooting on ebay... someone mentioned that he ships fast??


 
Ordered from him twice - 3 business days from Hong Kong to Vancouver, both times.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Not counting the weekend... lets see how long it takes to arrive in Melbourne...

can't wait!


----------



## jabajet

Does anyone know what the bulb life is supposed to be? I'm trying to decide whether or not to go ahead and purchase an extra bulb with the light.


----------



## HighLight

Im wondering about two things:

1. Is it true that the flashlight should be used for 5 minutes or less continuesly? That doesn't seem very practical.
2 I'm wondering about the expected bulb life also...


----------



## beefy6969

Ok, after comparing my ROP-hi (6AA-D) to the G&P, the Scopion win hands down. The G&P Scorpion out throws the ROP by a wide margin. The central spot is brighter & the beam is smoother.

How can this be? I assume my ROP is close to 1000 lumens vs. G&P's 500 lumens?


----------



## jclarksnakes

Bought mine from Airsoft Shooting on Ebay on the 15th or 16th and it shipped the 17th. It arrived here in Savannah GA USA today. First impression is that the form factor is a whole lot like a SF M4 Turbohead. When I read the reports here that this light might be as bright or possibly brighter than a SF M6 HOLA I just thought "yah, right?". Well I sure wish I had an M6 to compare it to. This light is bright. Brighter than my Mag 85, SL TL3 with Carley 1499, Microfire M4, Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake extended 13 volt driving the 12 volt lamp assembly and a 12 volt G&P lamp assembly in an Ultrafire body. This light actually blows them all away in white wall tests. It has a very tight very bright ultra white medium size spot and a brighter than expected spill extending out evenly from that. I am amazed. I will try it in the woods tonight and see how it compares in real use. I like bright lights and free lumens and this light may just be the brightest available short of getting an HID.
jc


----------



## jclarksnakes

Had it out in the woods and it again beat all my other lights. The most impressive thing about this light is how perfectly white the hotspot is. The one light among the others that was closest to as white was the G&P 12 volt lamp assembly in a three cell Ultrafire body being slightly overdriven with three unprotected rechargeable 123 cells. The G&P Scorpion had a larger and brighter hotspot though and of course threw further. This is an amazing light!
jc


----------



## Fusion_m8

It be safe to assume that the bulb life would be the same for any other incand, say about 20-30 hours. 

IMO regardless of how you are going to be using the light, having a spare bulb handy is always a safe bet...





jabajet said:


> Does anyone know what the bulb life is supposed to be? I'm trying to decide whether or not to go ahead and purchase an extra bulb with the light.


----------



## jclarksnakes

I saw replacement bulbs on Ebay for around $25. Replacement rechargeable battery packs were around $19. There were also a couple of the entire lights. I was so tempted to get a second one.
jc


----------



## Delvance

beefy6969 said:


> Ok, after comparing my ROP-hi (6AA-D) to the G&P, the Scopion win hands down. The G&P Scorpion out throws the ROP by a wide margin. The central spot is brighter & the beam is smoother.
> 
> How can this be? I assume my ROP is close to 1000 lumens vs. G&P's 500 lumens?


 
What reflector are you using with your ROP, also what batteries are you powering the bulb with and is the switch fixed or stock ?



jclarksnakes said:


> This light is bright. Brighter than my Mag 85


 
Brighter than your [email protected] ?? Wow. Well looking at the previous beamshots in this thread and various comments, it seems the SF M6 is a bit brighter than the R500, but a good [email protected] walks over an M6, with an output upto 880 lumens or so...how can the R500 better 800 odd output lumens. Perhaps your [email protected] isn't working upto par ?


----------



## jclarksnakes

Delvance,
....You may be right about my Mag85. I am running it with 9 Powatech (cheapo Ebay auction) 2500 NiMh cells. All nine cells fresh off the charger in series in the holder are making 12.38 volts. Seems like it may have been a little more than that when the cells were new. Who knows what the voltage sag may be under load? Perhaps I need to get some serious AA cells like the CBP 1650s. On the other hand, there are some other serious bright lights on that list in my post that the Scorpion 500 outshines. Have a look at the numbers in the flashlightreviews.com review of the extended Wolf Eyes 13 volt light. This light outshone it very noticeably. And beefy says it beats his ROP and there were the earlier comparisons to the SF M6. 
jc


----------



## Delvance

jclarksnakes said:


> Delvance,
> ....You may be right about my Mag85. I am running it with 9 Powatech (cheapo Ebay auction) 2500 NiMh cells. All nine cells fresh off the charger in series in the holder are making 12.38 volts. Seems like it may have been a little more than that when the cells were new. Who knows what the voltage sag may be under load? Perhaps I need to get some serious AA cells like the CBP 1650s. On the other hand, there are some other serious bright lights on that list in my post that the Scorpion 500 outshines. Have a look at the numbers in the flashlightreviews.com review of the extended Wolf Eyes 13 volt light. This light outshone it very noticeably. And beefy says it beats his ROP and there were the earlier comparisons to the SF M6.
> jc


 
Heya jclarksnakes,

I think in that case, it would be the batteries letting your [email protected] down. I just had a look at the lux rating of the Wolfeye you mentioned and it is only 8000. A top notch [email protected] can do 50,000lux! My custom ROP can manage 42,000lux with a LOP reflector. It has no problems lighting buildings up that are 300 metres away.

The problem with Maglite mods are that they are very dependent on certain tweaks and parts used, maintenance also comes into play. I think with Beefy's ROP, it might be running a normal battery carrier, with the stockswitch. In that setup, output lumens is probably around 600 or less. The throw of it would largely be dependent on the reflector coating used and the focusing of the bulb.

Not trying to knock the R500, just trying to understand how powerful it is. I'm kind of tempted to buy one actually hehe. I'm attending a CPF meet tomorrow and one member has the R500. Another member as a SF M4 modified to M6 output. I'll be bringing my ROPs, so it will be a good comparision. Probably will do beamshots too 

CBP1650s definitely shine in a [email protected], if your battery carrier is FMs and the contacts are progolded, beware of hot off the charger instaflash with those CBP1650s. Otherwise Sanyo2500s do very well in the [email protected] as well, with extra runtime over the CBP650s.

Woops, enough thread hijacking. I'll try and get some comparison beamshots of the R500 against my ROPs, and some other high power lights!


----------



## jclarksnakes

Scorpion with some lights it beat tonight.. 
Front row L to R
SL TL3 with Carley 1499, two different versions of Wolf Eyes Raider with 18500 cells, Ultrafire with 12 volt lamp assembly with three LIR 123 cells
Back row L to R
PT Surge, G&P unlabled 9 volt light, G&P Scorpion 500, Mag85, Wolf Eyes extended 13 volt Rattlesnake with 3 18500 cells, Microfire M4 with 4 primary cells, Microfire M3 with 2 protected 17500 cells.
jc


----------



## jclarksnakes

Delvance,
...That 8000 number is the throw for the standard 12 volt Rattlesnake. Flashlight reviews does not have the review of the extended 13 volt one available at the website but you can get to it through this thread that quickbeam posted.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/122443
It shows a throw of 9600 and a very impressive overall output of 28600. Some of us are running it with the original 12 volt lamp assembly overdriven a little which is even brighter than with the 13 volt lamp assembly tested in the review. 
...Quite a few people have found that their 600 to 800 lumen modified mags do not stand up so well against the SF M6 HOLA. We have already seen in this thread that the Scorpion 500 is making lumens up near the same neighborhood as the M6. 
jc


----------



## Delvance

jclarksnakes said:


> Quite a few people have found that their 600 to 800 lumen modified mags do not stand up so well against the SF M6 HOLA. We have already seen in this thread that the Scorpion 500 is making lumens up near the same neighborhood as the M6.
> jc


 
Mhmm definitely, my 2D ROP when it had a stock switch also suffered against an M6 with HOLA. The M6 was just plain brighter, with a gorgeous beam. 

After tweaks to eliminate resistance (using a good battery carrier, using quality cells, fixing the switch resistance, progold etc), a [email protected] should walk all over an M6 and a top notch ROP should be just a tiny bit brighter than the M6, especially once the M6 drops down to the rated 500 lumens output (it starts out a fair bit higher).

Have a look at this where Awr sold his personal [email protected]. He incluces some shots of the [email protected] being sold against an M6 and also the 1166 lamp. That particular [email protected], i believe, was calculated to just about 880 output lumens and it certainly looks it too.

Really looking forward to seeing the R500 at the meet i'm attending tomorrow night. There are some gazebos at the place, and i will conduct a ceiling bounce test with the R500, the M4 @ M6 output, and some ROPs. I suspect the R500 will be a whee little bit lower than the M4/6 and the ROPs will be just about the same as the M4/6.


----------



## Chronos

jclarksnakes,

I'd like to see the M100X W/E head on the 13v body vs. the Scorpion. I'm still thinking I need to get a Scorpion as my next light...
I'm sure the W/E M100 13v would still be down on lumens, but I think it may be close due to beam patterns. My M100x 13v has a bright spill beam with a hot, hot throw. A few nights ago on a misty night my W/E looked like a long light saber when pointed up in the sky. Maybe I'll be able to perform a side-by-side next month.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Delvance:

If you get the chance at the CPF meet, can you confirm if the R500 convincingly beats the Surefire M4 with both the 225/350 lumen LA's??

Ta mate!


----------



## Fusion_m8

Please do... I'm also thinking of getting the W-E M100X to join my R500(which is still in transit from HK!!!)




Chronos said:


> jclarksnakes,
> 
> I'd like to see the M100X W/E head on the 13v body vs. the Scorpion. I'm still thinking I need to get a Scorpion as my next light...
> I'm sure the W/E M100 13v would still be down on lumens, but I think it may be close due to beam patterns. My M100x 13v has a bright spill beam with a hot, hot throw. A few nights ago on a misty night my W/E looked like a long light saber when pointed up in the sky. Maybe I'll be able to perform a side-by-side next month.


----------



## Delvance

Heya all

I took some beamshots of the R500 against a Surefire M4 bored to fit 18650 cells fitted with the MN21 HOLA lamp (M6 500 lumen lamp). I also included a ROP 2D with switch fix, modamag battery carrier with 6 CBP1650s and my custom ROP 3D. Hopefully this will allow a better comparision for the R500.

All photos at 1 second

G&P R500





Surefire M4/6 (this may be slightly higher output than a normal M6 due to LIons in use)





ROP 2D





My custom ROP 3D





The R500 is a fantastic light, and puts out a great amount of light for the price and fit and finish is actually quite nice for the price paid. The MN21 LA does put out a bit more light though. And a top shelf ROP or [email protected] should be able to spank an M6 or R500 with ease.

Sorry Fusionm8, the owner of the M4/6 only had the MN21 LA with him i think. However, as you can see from the beamshots, the R500 puts up a good fight against the MN21 LA and i have no doubt it'd beat the M4 HOLA with ease.


----------



## innerlight

Hi,

Anyone compare the R500 to a Pila GL4 550?
I'd be VERY interested in the results.

Thanks


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Delvance said:


> Heya all
> I took some beamshots of the R500 against a Surefire M4 bored to fit 18650 cells fitted with the MN21 HOLA lamp (M6 500 lumen lamp). I also included a ROP 2D with switch fix, modamag battery carrier with 6 CBP1650s and my custom ROP 3D. Hopefully this will allow a better comparision for the R500.
> The R500 is a fantastic light, and puts out a great amount of light for the price and fit and finish is actually quite nice for the price paid. The MN21 LA does put out a bit more light though. And a top shelf ROP or [email protected] should be able to spank an M6 or R500 with ease.



Nice shots Delvance! 

R500: Factory Stock. Powerful. Rechargeable. About $100 US Shipped.

An absolute winner, IMO.

Mark


----------



## boostmiser

How is the tail switch? Does it seem like it will hold up over time? Did anyone establish if it's interchangeable with SF switches?


----------



## jclarksnakes

Delvance,
....Good post and excellent beamshots. Those results are actually what I would expect. 
jc


----------



## Elkbow

boostmiser said:


> How is the tail switch? Does it seem like it will hold up over time? Did anyone establish if it's interchangeable with SF switches?


 
the tail switch is a momentary on/off, not sure if it is compatible with any of the surefire switches/tailcaps, wouldn't mind getting a switch on/off tailcap, hopefully someone will get one that has different tailcaps and try it out...


----------



## Fusion_m8

YAHOOOOOO!!!!! It arrived today, been charging it for last 10 hours. 

The craftsmanship is pretty good for the $$$. 

I just blinded myself performing a whitewall test in my bedroom...

Going out now to a nearby football field and see just what this lil'beaut can do... :huh:


----------



## Fusion_m8

:goodjob: 

Sorry Fusionm8, the owner of the M4/6 only had the MN21 LA with him i think. However, as you can see from the beamshots, the R500 puts up a good fight against the MN21 LA and i have no doubt it'd beat the M4 HOLA with ease.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fusion_m8

Just got back from testing the R500 in a football field.... WOW!!! Its one amazing torch! Worth every dollar I paid! 

I thought the Ultrafire G220 and G&P X-9 on fresh SF primaries were bright... but the R500 just utterly cannibalised them!!

Sure... there are brighter torches out there, but they are either custom modded, HID or 3-5 times more expensive!

The SCORPION KING(R500) is definitely the 2006 bang-for-your-bucks(BFYB) Champion IMO! :rock:


----------



## Elkbow

I agree Fusion, I still have my M6, but it will sit in the box since it sucks up 123 batteries quick. I got two R500's now, a couple of spare batteries and bulbs and the car chargers on order...


----------



## boostmiser

Any idea how would light output compare to my Streamlight SL20 with the SL35 bulb?


----------



## Elkbow

not sure, I don't know how much lumen that bulb is, I have an 20 also, with the standard bulb there is no comparison, you can't even see it when i turn on the r500...


----------



## dangerman

That's it I just can't resist any more. I'm ordering one now. 

I was at the Sydney meeting and was just so impressed with this light. Blown away more like it. Thanks guys for turning me on to this light. The build quality looked fantastic and light output is awesome. 

Best of all the price is unbelievably good. When I was told it cost around US $80 plus shipping, I thought I'd must have heard it wrong. Surely that's was $180. But no I heard right the first time, just over $80!

I'll get back with more when I receive mine. Based on what I saw that night at the park I can only say one thing.

Get one!

Get one!

Get one now!

Sorry for all the exclamation marks, but I've not been this excited about a light for quite a while.


----------



## Fusion_m8

When my friend showed me the Surefire M4, that was my dream torch... the design, the brightness... I was wrapped!

But at US$255(ebay) shipped to Oz, I was hesistant because US$255 for a flashlight is excessive for normal wage earners like me.

Then G&P released the R500... for US$97 delivered, rechargeable and beaming out 400+ lumens, I knew I must get one after reading all the rave reviews!

Now that I have one: No regrets! Worth every dollar! 

Get 1, get 2 or even get 3!!!:rock:

LONG LIVE THE SCORPION KING!


----------



## missionaryman

has anyone tried the R500 with AW's 18650's & maybe a spacer up the top to if it works, I have found that with my ROP AW's 18650's were holding higher current and much more (say about 20%) brightness, this light might come alive with better cells but then again it may have great cells in it now and go backwards.

in Delvance's picture the R500 on that night was probably pretty run down by the time the pics were taken because it was brighter than my ROP high. Th reflector & head size make a big difference too - this light has a fantastic reflector on it. It was getting slightly misty at the Sydney meet and when I was using this light the beam I noticed was like a tunnel of light, good throw and a very full, wide beam which was at least as good as the M4 with MN21 & 2 x 18650 I was comparing it to.


----------



## larry2

i've ordered one today from ebay 
no spare lamp assemblies in stock though... :-(

if it's good, then i'll get some more as presents for relatives

now just have to wait till it arrives ! 

larry


----------



## Fusion_m8

Once you get it, take it to observation tower in Kings Park and see just how bright the bloody thing is!




larry2 said:


> i've ordered one today from ebay
> no spare lamp assemblies in stock though... :-(
> 
> if it's good, then i'll get some more as presents for relatives
> 
> now just have to wait till it arrives !
> 
> larry


----------



## Fusion_m8

Guys:

A WORD OF WARNING: 

DO NOT TURN ON THE LIGHT WHILE IT IS CHARGING!! 
I JUST FRIED THE BULB AND NOW HAVE TO GET A REPLACEMENT  

I'm trying to find one for sale on ebay, but none.

Maybe I just have to PM the seller I got mine from to see if he can sell me one from his current stock of flashlights...


----------



## dangerman

Thanks for the warning. 

I just received mine and am charging now. If anything the look/feel/build is better than I remembered. I'm looking forward to giving a full report on my impressions.

I'll need to wait till Saturday night till I can unleash the "Sting of the Scorpion". 

Did anyone ever answer the question re looking after the battery. Will recharging them when only half empty do any harm or shorten battery life? ​Alternately will discharging all the way shorten battery life or cause damage?


----------



## larry2

fusion m8-by observation tower-do you mean the desk on the hillside near the monuments, or the spiral dna tower ?


----------



## jclarksnakes

Fusion,
...I am 99% sure I saw replacement batteries and lamp assemblies on Ebay last week. Seems like the batteries were around $20 each and the lamp assemblies were around $40 each plus some shipping. I think I was doing an Ebay search for G&P Scorpion or G&P 500.
Good luck,
jc


----------



## larry2

$40 for the lamp assembly ,and $80 for the torch
better to get a whole new torch, and this gives you a lot of spares


----------



## Fusion_m8

Spiral Tower, where there is a straight long clearing in the forest...




larry2 said:


> fusion m8-by observation tower-do you mean the desk on the hillside near the monuments, or the spiral dna tower ?


----------



## dangerman

Wow. I'm on cloud nine. Just took the R500 Scorpion out to the park tonight. I've still got the smile on my face. 

I suppose I shouldn't be surprised. I've seen the Scorpion in action before. Yet I'm still stunned by the amount of light I am getting for the money I have paid. It wasn't a fair comparison but I had it up against my A2 Aviator. The extra throw and sheer brightness was gob smacking. I guess I'm still somewhat awestruck by the experience and am rambling to get my thoughts in order.

For me this light is a total indulgence. This is way more light than I really need. In short I largely got it to show off. However I could never have justified the money for an M6 or an M4, or anything in that price range.

But this light is just such a bargain. True you don't get Surefire quality or warranty and support at this price. What you do still get is a very well made and tremendously bright light (for the money).

I really think there should be more of a buzz about this light. When I've had time to collect my thoughts I'll have to say something in the general flashlight section. Everyone needs to be made aware of this little wonder.

I'll end for now by with a recommendation. If you have been hesitating then hesitate no more. Get one of these lights. I have no regrets at all and I'd be extremely surprised if you do after you get one.


----------



## Fusion_m8

The LA's are all gone for now till new stock arrives, batteries are still available. Judging from the price of spares, it is wiser to buy another whole torch and break it down for spares, works out cheaper per part!



jclarksnakes said:


> Fusion,
> ...I am 99% sure I saw replacement batteries and lamp assemblies on Ebay last week. Seems like the batteries were around $20 each and the lamp assemblies were around $40 each plus some shipping. I think I was doing an Ebay search for G&P Scorpion or G&P 500.
> Good luck,
> jc


----------



## Delvance

dangerman said:


> Did anyone ever answer the question re looking after the battery. Will recharging them when only half empty do any harm or shorten battery life? ​
> 
> Alternately will discharging all the way shorten battery life or cause damage?


 
Hey Dangerman,

I don't own the R500 (yet) but i'm almost positive the torch is powered by 2 18650 LIons in series. To look after LIons, it's preferable that you not fully discharge then recharge them. LIons don't have a memory effect and if you charge them fully before running them all the way down, they tend to last longer iirc.


----------



## dangerman

Thanks Delvance! 

I was begininng to think no one had any ideas re the LIon battery. I certainly have no idea what is best so I really appreciate your answer.

Cheers

Dangerman


----------



## ciam

Went to that ebay store but couldn't find the light. Other than it, from which stores did you guys order your lights?

Which one more reliable here?



> http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-547
> http://airsoftglobal.com/product_info.php?products_id=4010
> http://www.airsoftclan.com/product_info.php?products_id=5837&PHPSESSID=ff65af18550643e89514b7649e26cc27
> http://www.airsoft-war4.com/w4_acc.php?c=w4_acc_flashlight&pid=3443
> http://redwolfairsoft.com/redwolf/airsoft/Category?menu1=8&menu2=103
> http://www.tokyo-model.com.hk/trade/productview/3924


----------



## Fusion_m8

A few of us got ours from airsoftshooting on ebay... he's out of stock at the moment. But you may find waiting to buy from him may save you some $$$ compared to the others, and he ships fast. 

I'm currently waiting for stock of the spare lamp assemblies to arrive at airsoftshooting, I fried the original when I stupidly turned on the light while it was charging!






ciam said:


> Went to that ebay store but couldn't find the light. Other than it, from which stores did you guys order your lights?
> 
> Which one more reliable here?


----------



## ciam

Fusion_m8 said:


> A few of us got ours from airsoftshooting on ebay... he's out of stock at the moment. But you may find waiting to buy from him may save you some $$$ compared to the others, and he ships fast.
> 
> I'm currently waiting for stock of the spare lamp assemblies to arrive at airsoftshooting, I fried the original when I stupidly turned on the light while it was charging!


 
Yeah, you're right. I think I'm going to wait for him to re-stock the light. I've tried several other stores, they all charge US$25+ for shipping. Thanks.


----------



## fletch31

This company says they are USA based and have the G&P r500 for $100 bucks
You get free ground shipping by typing in this code "*freeupsground" when you check out. They charge sales tax for California.*

http://www.airsoftgi.com/product_info.php?products_id=1615


----------



## jay33t

I love it when I hear about a deal (free shipping) the day after I order it. :scowl: I guess I won't be as upset when I get the light. Yeah!!!!


----------



## dangerman

Mine came from Airsoftshooting as well. I found them pretty good to deal with.


----------



## larry2

fusion_m8
ypu the spiral tower is the same as the dna tower
we might have perth meet there soon 

i can wait for my scorpion to arrive
i ordered it last week ....

if it's as good as people are saying i will probably get some more as presents for relatives.... if it's brighter than their existing 2 and 3 cells surefires they should be happy.

the cost of the spares is a bit high, so getting a 2nd one for spares is a good idea


----------



## odp

Weaponlight version is out.

$148
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-550


----------



## cheapo

wow, that weaponlight looks awsome... HA3 (or so it appears), double o-ring sealed.... wow!

btw, what kind of runtime are you guys getting on that? Waterproof? 

-David


----------



## Whitelitee

Is there a way to know when he has more instock, or has anyone tried another place, with comparble price and shipping?


----------



## jclarksnakes

Airsoft Shooting now has a better price for replacement lamp assemblies on Ebay. http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-500-Lumen-LAMP-ASSEMBLY-for-R500-Flashlight-GP554A_W0QQitemZ280007950959QQihZ018QQcategoryZ106988QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItemjc


----------



## AW

The Golston 7W clickie tailcap fits and functions perfectly on the Scorpion :rock:


----------



## larry2

mine arrived today ....

damn its bright-kills my 5W luxeon torch, kills my 6p clone, and even beats my magcharger with the brighter globe and reflector....

it is light, comfortable, and so bright


----------



## Whitelitee

Anyone know where I can order one, with fast shipping I leave August 4th to the Outer Banks and would love to bring it.


----------



## tsask

Wow! this could be just what I'm looking for. I almost went 300 lumen in Wolf light or a Pila.
Glad I waited. Hope to see another one for sale soon.


----------



## Flash_Gordon

AW said:


> The Golston 7W clickie tailcap fits and functions perfectly on the Scorpion :rock:



Are these tailcaps available for purchase as a separate item?


----------



## jay33t

I just received mine and am charging it. I received no instructions either, but according to the instructions posted by Elkbow,they stated the below. #2 does that mean just loosen the tail cap or take it off all together while charging? Thanks for any help. Jay



"Notice:
1) Don't keep continue use the light over 5 minutes (will over heat)
2) When charge the battery please turn open the switch bottom
3) When finished chearg battery please wait 15 minutes later (if you need use the flashlight)"


----------



## nzgunnie

Has anyone worked out if it will run on 2 x AWs 18650s?


----------



## jclarksnakes

AW,

....The Golston 7 watt tailcap did fit perfectly on my Scorpion but it did not function. I wonder what the difference is that it worked for you and does not work for me? 

jc


----------



## AW

jc,

Mine works perfectly on my R500 and 6P/9P. The R500 tailcap won't work in the Golston though.

AW


----------



## beefy6969

jay33t said:


> I just received mine and am charging it. I received no instructions either, but according to the instructions posted by Elkbow,they stated the below. #2 does that mean just loosen the tail cap or take it off all together while charging? Thanks for any help. Jay
> 
> 
> 
> "Notice:
> 1) Don't keep continue use the light over 5 minutes (will over heat)
> 2) When charge the battery please turn open the switch bottom
> 3) When finished chearg battery please wait 15 minutes later (if you need use the flashlight)"


 

Can someone confirm if this is true?
My friend just got one and it instaflashed on him right away. Should everyone unscrew the switch when charging it? Should we also wait 15min later to use it too? I have not been doing this and my Scorpion seems ok.


----------



## Fusion_m8

After blowing up the bulb turning on the light whilst it was charging, and having to shell out an extra US$30 for a replacement... I'm unscrewing the tailcap when its charging just as a precaution...

After charging, I have never had the need to use the light right away, perhaps 15mins is too long for some, perhaps 5mins will be sufficient depending on how warm the Li-on pack gets I reckon.




beefy6969 said:


> Can someone confirm if this is true?
> My friend just got one and it instaflashed on him right away. Should everyone unscrew the switch when charging it? Should we also wait 15min later to use it too? I have not been doing this and my Scorpion seems ok.


----------



## Delvance

Instaflash ??

Hrmm that can't be good on a factory made product... The light's powered by two 18650s right ? I'm not 100% on this but i think that LiIons, after they are charged and disconnected from the charger, they don't actually suffer any/much voltage drop unlike NiMHs. Not that i've noticed with my LiIons off the DSD charger anyways, regardless of charging current of 350mA or 800mA. 

Maybe/hopefully it was just a faulty bulb.

I think it was Silverfox that recently published a LiIon voltage sag results on CPF, he had a LiIon charged and wrote down the voltage, and measured it in half year intervals or something similar. After one year, it had only dropped a very small amount of voltage (in the order of 0.X i think).


----------



## Fusion_m8

Looks like they just released the 'R500S' version which appears to be a more compact version for CQB??:naughty: 

http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=1073


I'm getting one on ebay if its the same price as the R500 version :huh:


----------



## AW

They just come with a new version that has HAIII natural.


----------



## DUQ

AW said:


> They just come with a new version that has HAIII natural.



I think that's the rail mount version. Looks nice though.


----------



## beefy6969

AW said:


> They just come with a new version that has HAIII natural.


 
The G&P Scorpion HAIII looks badass!:rock: :rock: 

I wish a supplier would sell it without the rail for the same price as the black one. Better yet, that new R500s short one looks cool too. Based on the pic of the shorty, I cant tell the exact length.


----------



## larryk

I'm not sure if this has been covered yet, but my bulb screws and un-screws into the reflector. I wonder why you have to buy the whole bulb, reflector assembly when you can just change the bulb ?


----------



## Fusion_m8

It all boils down to storage costs and business revenue $$$.

Manufacturers can increase revenue by selling you the whole lamp assembly and at the same time, reduce inventory and storage costs by not stocking 2 seperate items. 




larryk said:


> I'm not sure if this has been covered yet, but my bulb screws and un-screws into the reflector. I wonder why you have to buy the whole bulb, reflector assembly when you can just change the bulb ?


----------



## larry2

hi larryk

that's a good point..it seems a waste to have to buy the lamp, base and reflector, when you only need a new globe

my torch suddenly stopped working.. ?
the globe seems ok though....
is there any voltage circuit in the torch ?
i am recharging it and checking it again tomorrow
i never got any instruction manual with my torch...


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*G&P Scorpion Series R500S (new model) vs. original R500*



Fusion_m8 said:


> Looks like they just released the 'R500S' version which appears to be a more compact version for CQB??:naughty:
> 
> http://www.gp-web.com/en/productspop.php?pid=1073



Both models (R500 and new R500S) use two 2200 mAh cells and are rated 500 lumens. But comparing the R500 and R500S, there are two differences:


The R500S is lighter (380g vs. 425g)
The R500S has less runtime ("30 to 40 minutes" vs. "40 minutes to 1 hour")
Do you think the S is made of thinner-gauge aluminum?

Why would the S deliver less runtime? Is G&P using a less efficient lamp to sell at a more cost-sensitive price point?


----------



## Flash_Gordon

The battery pack in the 500S has to be different. In the pictures, the 500S light looks shorter. A shorter, lighter battery pack would account for the nearly two once weight difference and the shorter runtime. It is a mistake in the listing to call the 500S battery 2200 mAh.

The R500 lamp assembly is listed as fitting all three models of R500. The 2200 mAh battery is listed only for the 547 and 550 lights. Battery 

Mark


----------



## larry2

well, the consensus seems to be that these torches are bright, but that the globes burn out easily, and the globes should be cheaper, as they could sell the globe separately from the reflector

larry


----------



## mohr

i have got my R500 today. great looking flashlight.

when i first turned it on, it was not very bright. i pluged in the charger but the green led did not turn red/orange. 
as there is no manual that comes with the flashlight i dont know if there is something wrong with my charger. 
does the little led on the charger has to get red when charging or is it allways green.
how long does it take to charge the battery ?

christian


----------



## AW

I bought a spare battery couple days ago and it did the same thing. It just won't take charge even it was almost empty. I took the shrink wrap off and find one of the connecting wire leading to the PCB was off ( poor solder job ). I just re-solder the wire and re-wrap the battery and it's working fine now.

To see if you battery has this problem, plug the charger into the battery ( without plugging into the wall power outlet ). If the charger LED lights up green, your battery is good. If no LED, you have a problem with your battery.


----------



## Raoul_Duke

Looking at your picture, I am assuming that the battery pack has a protectection circuit...?

But I only see one at the end of the pack. Does this protect both the batteries. Does it help provide some protection against reverse charging the cells & prevent problems such as exploding cells.

What I am trying to get at is is it the same as using two sepperate cells that both have protection cuircuits?


----------



## AW

A single PCB is good enough for a pack if you have balanced cells with matching internal resistance. All notebook LiIon packs have single protection PCB for multipile cells.


----------



## mohr

i took my batterystick apart but no wire was broken. i think the pcb is not ok. the battery gets freaking hot at the end were the pcb is. 
i will send the battery to a friend of mine to get it checked.
regards christian


----------



## larry2

i'm just disappointed that my torch stopped working within the first hour !
I don't think that their quality control is to be trusted !!

also if others are finding the globe life was so short... and they charge so much for a new globe..... if they don't let you buy the globe by itself and cheaper that will really slow down sales...

why can’t we buy the spare globes by themselves ?
At $24 that is quite expensive as a consumable....
I have been talking to friends who might want to buy one, but not if the globe life is short, and new globes are $24 each….

people should really think twice before buying one of these torches from ehooby on ebay...


----------



## larryk

We need to find a modder that could make a screw in bi-pin lamp holder. That way you could use a WA 1111 bulb or Carley 1499 bulb.


----------



## Bryan

There are many of these on Ebay right now. $80 + $13 shipping buy it now. The problems with the batteries and lamps don't really make me at ease though. Should I still buy one?


----------



## larry2

this is weird...
i tried charging my torch again..still not working...
had another close look at the globe..looks ok..but still not working...
it looks like something is not working...
as sometimes the torch works just after it's off the charger, and keeps working...but if i let the switch off..then it won't turn on again....

it must be a battery or switch problem then ?
is there some sort of electronic circuit in with the battery that could be playing up ?
it is bloody annoying to pay so much and to get these hassles....

the torch worked ok after the first charge, but now the battery or switch is playing up... people should think carefully about buying one from Ehobby on ebay if their quality control is so poor....

larry


----------



## larry2

looking at the above pics, what part is the protection circuit ?
what does it exactly do ?

how are others going ?
this torch looked like a good idea, but with globes instaflashing, and replacements being $24USD, and mine not working within the first hour..

i unwrapped my battery, but no obervable problem, still not working....

this is not good for a $80+ torch.....


----------



## Fusion_m8

larry2:

Do you have another working R500 to troubleshoot yours with?

If not, I'll be in Perth from the 26th August and we can meet up and see what exactly is wrong with yours.

I got mine of airsoftshooting and so far the torch and the replacement LA has been working 100%...


----------



## jclarksnakes

Several hours use and 5 or 6 recharges and no problems with battery or lamp on mine.
jc


----------



## Supernam

I think these lights are more toy than tool.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Of course!!! So are the Surefires, Streamlights, Inovas, Gladius ....



Supernam said:


> I think these lights are more toy than tool.


----------



## larry2

well, i thought i'd try using 4xcr123 batteries, to check if the included battery was the problem

and the the torch flashed once, and the globe is gone...crap...
the ehobby site says that you can use 4 x cr123 batteries, and it wil work, but a bit dimmer..now i did that and my globe is gone....

hi , fusion, i ordered another for a friend, and it's on the way, but i am regretting it now with all the problems i've been having...

larry


----------



## Flash_Gordon

I do not know who or where it would say that you can run a 7.4V light on 12V. There is only one possible result: Instaflash. 3x123 would be pushing it.

If a seller of this light said that, I would be hitting them for a new LA at no charge.

Mark


----------



## larry2

hi flash gordon, thier ebay listing says :
G&P R500 XENON Scorpion Rechargeable Flashlight
-- Unbeatable 500 Lumens of Brightness --
Description 

* Constructed by Full Metal Flashlight Housing
* Toggle Switch allow instant On/Off
* Torch design allow tactical use with pistol or rifle
* Equipped with a High Pressure Xenon Light Bulb
* Large lamp housing provide longer effective range
* This Flashlight can provide ~500 lumens of brightness
* Running time is about 1 hour
* Widely used by law enforcement agency and outdoor adventurer
* If installed on Rifle or AEG, this flashlight can be acted as a WeaponLight
* Optional Pressure Switch is sold in our eBay Store
* Operated by Lithium Battery
* Include 7.4V 2200mAh Li-ion Rechargeable Battery & Universal Charger
* Can also powered by 4x CR123A Li Battery, but in less brightness
* Check out our eBay for extra Lamp Assembly, Battery & accessories


----------



## Flash_Gordon

Hi Larry-

Check their current listings. That line has been removed. Apparently they were made aware of this big mistake, probably by experiences like yours and made the change.

Since that line was in the listing when you bought your light, and you have a copy, I would email them and ask (demand) a new lamp. Looks like a customer service test of this dealer.

Also, since you have other issues, ask that they exchange the whole light for a new one.

Good Luck-Be sure to let all of us know your results in dealing with this company.

Mark


----------



## larryk

If anyone has a burned out lamp and reflector assembly, I would be interested in buying it. I would like to try and modify one with a WA bulb.


----------



## Fusion_m8

PM sent.



larryk said:


> If anyone has a burned out lamp and reflector assembly, I would be interested in buying it. I would like to try and modify one with a WA bulb.


----------



## larry2

When I first got the torch the plug for the recharging unit was ‘out of line’ by about 0.7cm, so I had to push the batteries so the plug and the hole in the case were lined up.
I was quite worried when I couldn’t charge the torch, then i noticed it was due to the battery moving, I am disappointed that this wasn’t checked before the torch was sent out….(and the lack of instructions)
Then I took out the small piece of plastic insulating the bottom switch (to stop it turning on during transit i suppose), It was then able to be charged. It took me a while to notice the piece of plastic, It would have been good if there was some instructions with the torch mentioning the plastic.

when the torch stopped working I used a wooden pole to push the battery pack out, it was a tight fit, but it came out slowly (pushing from the top to the bottom)
When I put in the 4xcr123 batteries and turned on the torch it went bright, then of, the spring is ok, just the small filament in the globe was ‘burnt out’ with a small gap in the filament wire.

It is good to know they have now changed the ebay listing, as this could affect other people who followed their instructions.
i have asked them to send me a replacement globe to replace the one that was burnt out following their information.

I have even taken the shrink wrap off the battery pack to check for loose wires , (as one of the people on the forum found a loose wire on his battery pack when his didn’t work)
but it looks ok, unless the protection circuit is broken ?
This is the only reason I can think of why the torch isn’t working….
I think it must need a new battery pack…..

my friend’s torch has arrived today
we took out the plastic disc and it worked, we have now connected it to the charger..


larry


----------



## larry2

fusion m_8
let me know when you are in perth, we can catch up for a coffee or beer
how long are you in perth for ?
larry


----------



## jsr

Anyone compared the R500 to a W/E 13V rechargable? The W/E is pricier, but according to FLR, it makes about 463 lumens, so it sounds like it's close to the output of the R500, and it comes with more support in case something happens. Sorry if I missed the comparo. I just read thru the 10 pages and my eyes are blurry.


----------



## Delvance

I don't have the W/E (heck i don't have the R500 yet , waiting for it to arrive though i did play with one at a meet not long ago). However, looking at FLR, it runs on 3 18500 Li-Ions...the light is probably a bit longer and a bit heavier as a result of that. Removing batteries from the light to charge everytime also tends to get old quick. At the end of the review, Doug also states that he thinks the W/E is putting about about half the output of a SF 10X. Whereas the R500 puts out almost the same amoount of light as an M6 (M6 and the 10X have roughly the same output i think...least they are both rated at 500 lumens anyways). So maybe the R500 is a bit brighter ? The picture on FLR also makes it look like the W/E has a rather small bezel ? The R500's bezel and reflector design is very nice...throws quite a nice smooth but concentrated beam.

I do see your point regarding support for the light though, and i don't think it has been compared yet ?


----------



## jsr

Yeah, I do like the aesthetics of the R500...it looks meaner. I found Doug's comment at the end a bit strange. He stated the W/E makes half the output of the SF 10X, which as you stated is rated at 500 lumens, but his test data shows 286 which equals 463 lumens with the 1.62 conversion factor for incans...that's about equal, so doesn't make sense. I have a feeling the R500 may be brighter, but I do like product support. And I actually prefer external batteries so I know I can get replacement batteries easily w/o depending solely on a proprietary battery setup that's costlier and/or more difficult to get from a hard to contact vendor or manufacturer. Hope someone compares them...I'd like to see how the two perform.


----------



## Chronos

Delvance said:


> I don't have the W/E (heck i don't have the R500 yet , waiting for it to arrive though i did play with one at a meet not long ago). However, looking at FLR, it runs on 3 18500 Li-Ions...the light is probably a bit longer and a bit heavier as a result of that. Removing batteries from the light to charge everytime also tends to get old quick. At the end of the review, Doug also states that he thinks the W/E is putting about about half the output of a SF 10X. Whereas the R500 puts out almost the same amoount of light as an M6 (M6 and the 10X have roughly the same output i think...least they are both rated at 500 lumens anyways). So maybe the R500 is a bit brighter ? The picture on FLR also makes it look like the W/E has a rather small bezel ? The R500's bezel and reflector design is very nice...throws quite a nice smooth but concentrated beam.
> 
> I do see your point regarding support for the light though, and i don't think it has been compared yet ?



Good points. I used to have a W/E M90X 13v and also had an M100X head. I ran the 12v D36 bulb and have to say that output increased visibly. Quantatatively I can't identify the total output. I would LOVE to see FLR test the M100X with the 13v cells and extender. That flashlight head put out the most impressive throw plus spill that I've seen while on primaries.


----------



## Hummer

Hi guys. this is my first post. I've my eye on the r500 for sometime now. I'm an airsoft player, so as well as general use, I'll be using this for dark close quarter games. Would this pose a danger to other players? If not, I've noticed that the tactical version with the pressure switch is nearly double the price of the conventional model (on ehobby ebay). Can I buy the pressure switch anywhere else, or are all flashlights individual to their back controls.

I'll be heading off to the Grand Canyon in a few weeks (I'm in the UK), and I've read that when returning in the evening its often pitch black with many tourists chasing after groups with illumination. Sounds perfect for a 500 lumen light


----------



## jclarksnakes

I just did a comparison of the G&P Scorpion 500R and the 13 volt extended Wolf Eyes M90 with the 12 volt lamp assembly in the woods. Both have very nice bright white spill beams with relatively large and very usefull central hotspots. The Scorpion wins. It is noticeably brighter. My best guess is the WE is around 400-450 lumens and the Scorpion is around 500. These are both very bright high quality lights. Both about the same length and weight though the Scorpion does have a bigger head. I would imagine the extended 13 volt WE 100X would be about all the same dimensions as the Scorpion but that the Scorpion would still be brighter. The biggest difference is that the Scorpion has the battery stick which can be charged in the light and the WE uses 3 18500 cells which have to be removed for charging.
jc


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: G&P Scorpion Series R500 vs. Wolf Eyes 12V/13V*



jclarksnakes said:


> I just did a comparison of the G&P Scorpion 500R and the 13 volt extended Wolf Eyes M90 with the 12 volt lamp assembly in the woods.


JC, what cells did you use? I thought that 3 150A cells would hot-flash the 12V W-E lamp. In fact, I think I did so in 2004.



jclarksnakes said:


> The Scorpion wins. It is noticeably brighter. My best guess is the WE is around 400-450 lumens and the Scorpion is around 500.


 Wolf Eyes rates its 12V and 13V lamps at 300 lumens. If the Wolf Eyes was that close to the Scorpion, I'd guess that the Scorpion is more like 400 lumens and the Wolf Eyes 300. On the other hand, you were pushing the 12V lamp hard with 13V, so maybe the W-E 12V was pumping out 350 lumens to the Scorpion's 450.



jclarksnakes said:


> I would imagine the extended 13 volt WE 100X would be about all the same dimensions as the Scorpion but that the Scorpion would still be brighter.


The Scorpion would deliver more total light, but I suspect that the M100X's larger head would outthrow it.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Kool... will let you know when I arrive.



larry2 said:


> fusion m_8
> let me know when you are in perth, we can catch up for a coffee or beer
> how long are you in perth for ?
> larry


----------



## larry2

the second torch for a friend arrived
i swapped over the heads, and the new torch worked
but swapped over the batteries, and neither worked with the old batteries
it looks like either the batteries or the protection cicuit was defective
this poor quality control is disappointing


----------



## jclarksnakes

Paul,
....I am using three of AW's unprotected 18500 cells in the extended 13 volt M90. There are a couple of us running the extended M90 with the 12 volt lamp assembly and so far we have not killed the bulbs. It is brighter with the 12 volt than with the 13 volt. Flashlightreviews had a very impressive overall output number of 286 with the 13 volt lamp assembly which corresponds to over 400 lumens. I would like to try the extended M100. Interestingly the beams from my two different 9 volt WE Raiders (one with D26 lamp assembly and one with D36 lamp assembly) are nearly identical. I would have expected the larger one would focus the light into a smaller tighter further throwing beam but it does not. I really would like to see flashlightreviews test the G&P Scorpion and the Surefire M6. I would bet that with fresh batteries the M6 would have more output but that the G&P Scorpion would fare very well in comparison. 
jc


----------



## AW

I have both and M6 with HOLA is definitely brighter than the R500.


----------



## cheapo

so, what kind of runtime??? Are the threads smooth and reliable? Does it seem dunkable? How long will the bulb last? Is the finish any good? Does the beam have artifacts? Will surefire m4 lola fit in it? wouldnt using 2 18650s litterally double the runtime?

-David


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: Wolf Eyes D26 vs. D36 throw*



jclarksnakes said:


> Paul,
> Interestingly the beams from my two different 9 volt WE Raiders (one with D26 lamp assembly and one with D36 lamp assembly) are nearly identical. I would have expected the larger one would focus the light into a smaller tighter further throwing beam but it does not.
> jc


I have the old and new 9V D26 and the old and new D36. In my judgment, both D36 lamp assemblies have a more piercing center beam. This experience is matched by my old and new 3.7V D26 and D36--yep, I have 'em all.

I posted beam shots for all these a few months ago. But autoexposure made the results look too similar. I now have a digicam that can be set to expose manually, so I can shoot meaningful comparisons that won't be fooled by autoexposure. The challenge is finding the time.


----------



## conor

*Re: Wolf Eyes D26 vs. D36 throw*

so all the people who bought these...where are the pics? =)


----------



## cheapo

IN THEORY... IF YOU REPLACED THE BATTERY WITH 2x18650, WOULDNT YOU DOUBLE THE RUNTIME?? Would the built in charger still work? anyone know?

-david


----------



## lagarto308

Hi, again (long time ago since last post)

I have just ordered one. 

Please, somebody could measure the diameter of the body and head? I need those data to make myself a mount to put it in a 30mm scope. The reason is I cannot find a mount for 30mm scope.

Thanks


----------



## Delvance

Body diameter is a tiny bit under 1" and the head is a bit over 2". Actually the head is almost the exact same diameter as a mag head.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Ordered my WE M100X from PTS last week. It should arrive tomorrow via EMS.

I've got my R500 fully charged and ready, lets see which will be THE KING of my flashlight collection...

Let the battle begin....:touche:


----------



## lcpltac

Just looked on the G&P website and noticed a replacement bulb minus the reflector ala the MN10 for Surefire M3. 
Someone was chasing a couple of pics, heres a couple, Surefire M3 TH on the left, R500 on the right of the 2nd & 3rd photo.


----------



## Delvance

And welcome to CPF lcpltac . Two nice lights there!


----------



## mdocod

> IN THEORY... IF YOU REPLACED THE BATTERY WITH 2x18650, WOULDNT YOU DOUBLE THE RUNTIME?? Would the built in charger still work? anyone know?
> 
> -david



the R500 already has 2x18650s in it... the only way I can think of to increase the runtime would be to use 2.6AH LG cells- but it would probably only add about 5-10 minuts runtime.


----------



## cheapo

mdocod said:


> the R500 already has 2x18650s in it... the only way I can think of to increase the runtime would be to use 2.6AH LG cells- but it would probably only add about 5-10 minuts runtime.



but it says that the battery is 2200mah.... 1100mah per 18650... that cant be right.

if it is 2 18650s it would be 4400mah right? so, what kind of runtime can we get out of this light if it is in fact 4400mah.

Is there an o-ring in front of the charging jack to keep water out? 

-David


----------



## kinseykaylor

Cheapo,

The batteries are in series (sp) so the voltage changes not the amps. If the batteries were in parralel it would be that way.


----------



## cheapo

ok.. what doeas that mean.. both 18650s together only makes 2200mah??- sounds like low runtime. 

-david


----------



## Delvance

Batteries connected in series do not change the capacity available, but the volts available. Batteries connected in parallel change the capacity available instead of volts. The R500 has two 18650s connected in series (one ontop of another) so capacity is still around 2000mAh but volts jump to 7.2V (assuming 3.7V per cell under load).




cheapo said:


> ok.. what doeas that mean.. both 18650s together only makes 2200mah??- sounds like low runtime.
> 
> -david


----------



## cheapo

any runtime charts?

-david


----------



## lcpltac

Cheapo
Yes there is an O-ring that the charging port screws over to keep the water out.
I've used mine in the pouring rain and its shown no signs of water ingress. I'm not going to submerge it though.


----------



## Delvance

i havn't seen one, no. Perhaps this is partly due to the manufacturer warning users to run this light a maximum of 5 minutes per time, much like the SF M6 (tactical high output lights like the SF M6 aren't really designed for a constant burn).

Anyways, i've ran mine for about 10 minutes once, no problems at all. The battery stick is protected with an IC circuit anyways. I've measured the current drawn by the bulb to be about 3.1A i think, but i'm not sure.

Assuming the batteries are 2200mAh and i remembered the correct figure for current drawn, runtime should be around 40 minutes.




cheapo said:


> any runtime charts?
> 
> -david


----------



## Bryan

Do you guys think I would be better off building a high power Mag or buying this R500? I want to keep the budget around $100 more or less but I want the most possible lumens with a very white spot. The more I look into it, the more I think a Mag might be a little better. Opinions welcome!


----------



## mdocod

the ROP mag mod (in a 2C mag powered by a pair of 18650s) is definetally in the same category as the R500... similar power, similar runtime, similar shape (mag slightly larger body maybe)... I think the ROP is better because the individual components are easier to come by and replace for cheaper, But the R500 is better because it is a package deal, out of the box solution with a nice plug for charger already fittted to it... it's all about tradeoffs... You can build an ROP for a little cheaper depending on where you buy the parts.


----------



## Bryan

mdocod said:


> the ROP mag mod (in a 2C mag powered by a pair of 18650s) is definetally in the same category as the R500... similar power, similar runtime, similar shape (mag slightly larger body maybe)... I think the ROP is better because the individual components are easier to come by and replace for cheaper, But the R500 is better because it is a package deal, out of the box solution with a nice plug for charger already fittted to it... it's all about tradeoffs... You can build an ROP for a little cheaper depending on where you buy the parts.


 
Thanks for the reply! I was thinking about a 2D mag with a 1111 lamp. Or maybe a 3D with the 1185. Not really sure yet, maybe I'll just get the R500 as well! I told myself I wouldn't spend a whole lot on flashlights, but it's becoming so addicting! :candle:


----------



## odp

Newer version is out.

They added an "S" to the name.

G&P Scorpion Series R500S Flashlight $83
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-FL-548

Not sure if WGC has the right specs, but they're advertising as only 1500mah and dual O-ring sealed.

Looking at the description from G&P's page, it's lost weight (45g) and the runtime is reduced. (30-40 minutes vs. original 40-60 minutes) They've also got the 2200mah battery stated. Maybe it's a smaller version with a 1500mah battery?

http://www.gp-web.com/en/products.php?cid=GP_FLH&did=GPWEB&bid=GP_FLH


----------



## Bryan

Delvance said:


> My custom ROP 3D


 
WOW I am very impressed with this light! Can you tell me what this light is made up of? I would like to build one similar to it. Thank you!


----------



## Delvance

Hey Bryan,

That light is pretty much a one off build, and costed me a fair bit at the time when i was building it, but here's the recipe 

-Maglite 3D two channel bored to fit 2 18650 Li-ions side by side (Cmacclel should be able to offer this servce. He can only do upto 2D size or so which is also fine...get a 3D cut it to bit longer than 2D then bore it out).
-ROP bulbs
-4 x 18650 li-ions in 2 series 2 parallel config
-litho 123 LOP reflector for 43,000 lux!
-magswitch module completely fixed for low resistance (instructions here)
-Some cannabalised Duracell D battery top metal plates (with the nipple) to create contacts for top and bottom of battery stack.

And that's about it! Alternatively, similar performance can be had from a top shelf [email protected] which should be cheaper to build. Downside is [email protected] only runs for 30 mins or so and uses NiMHs. The above ROP goes for 1 hour and thanks to the lithium ions, the output is very flat.


----------



## Bryan

Delvance said:


> Hey Bryan,
> 
> That light is pretty much a one off build, and costed me a fair bit at the time when i was building it, but here's the recipe
> 
> -Maglite 3D two channel bored to fit 2 18650 Li-ions side by side (Cmacclel should be able to offer this servce. He can only do upto 2D size or so which is also fine...get a 3D cut it to bit longer than 2D then bore it out).
> -ROP bulbs
> -4 x 18650 li-ions in 2 series 2 parallel config
> -litho 123 LOP reflector for 43,000 lux!
> -magswitch module completely fixed for low resistance (instructions here)
> -Some cannabalised Duracell D battery top metal plates (with the nipple) to create contacts for top and bottom of battery stack.
> 
> And that's about it! Alternatively, similar performance can be had from a top shelf [email protected] which should be cheaper to build. Downside is [email protected] only runs for 30 mins or so and uses NiMHs. The above ROP goes for 1 hour and thanks to the lithium ions, the output is very flat.


I appreciate the reply! That seems like quite a bit of effort, but definitely worth it from what I am seeing! I may try the ROP since I am not patient enough to hack up a Mag body. Still, that is an excellent beam!


----------



## cheapo

so if these are 18650s... do cr123s rattle in it? ( dont turn it on with cr123s in it!!!)

-David


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: G&P Scorpion Series R500(lumen) head diameter*



Delvance said:


> Body diameter is a tiny bit under 1" and the head is a bit over 2". Actually the head is almost the exact same diameter as a mag head.


That's great for folks who wish to equip it with a traffic wand. The Wolf Eyes head is 45mm, the G&P miniturbo (range extender) head, 43mm; no one's traffic cones fit those.

Now if only someone made a Mag-size diffuser like Surefire's BeamShaper...


----------



## D MacAlpine

*Re: G&P Scorpion Series R500(lumen) head diameter*



Paul_in_Maryland said:


> That's great for folks who wish to equip it with a traffic wand. The Wolf Eyes head is 45mm, the G&P miniturbo (range extender) head, 43mm; no one's traffic cones fit those.
> 
> Now if only someone made a Mag-size diffuser like Surefire's BeamShaper...


 
Have you seen this thread Paul? Maybe Barbarin would be prepared to make some to fit larger heads.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: Barbarin foldable traffic wands*



D MacAlpine said:


> Have you seen this thread Paul? Maybe Barbarin would be prepared to make some to fit larger heads.


I sure didn't; thanks! I've been meaning to start a thread, or even a Web site, devoted to traffic wands. I've bought more than a dozen, in various makes, diameters, and colors. The Barbarin appears to be the first that will fit a 36mm (tactical, non-miniturbo) Wolf Eyes (or "old" Pila GL2). And it's far more visible and more compact than conventional wands. I'm in!


----------



## Pokerstud

So, with all the experience that has been compiled from CPF'ers who already own one of these lights, what is the proper way to charge this light when you first receive it? Do you have to remove anything first from the battery tube, ie: a piece of plastic? should you inspect alignment of the charging port to the batteries? I'm asking these questions due to the issues that Larry2 had. My neighbor is interested, I am trying to convert him into a flashaholic also, and he does'nt have a computer. Thx.


----------



## larry2

you need to open it up to remove a clear plastic disc (that stops it turnig on during transit), then you need to unscrew the collar to get to the charging port , then charge it up

hopefully the port is aligned, or you need to nudge the battery into position


----------



## lcpltac

One thing for young players is to watch battery movement. I dropped mine while using it and when I tried to turn it on again, nothing. Had had it a week and wasn't happy. Then noticed the battery had moved forward and the push on/off wasn't making contact. Reseated the battery and away it went. Have dropped it a couple more times and had to reseat each time. Saved me buying a new bulb.


----------



## Pokerstud

Thx for replying. Another question asked is there any mystery to aligning the battery, or checking for battery alignment? As well, it is assumed that this plastic piece is located inside the tailcap, correct? 

"you need to open it up to remove a clear plastic disc (that stops it turnig on during transit), then you need to unscrew the collar to get to the charging port , then charge it up"

It is not clearly understood, unscrew what collar to get to the charging port?

Sorry if this seems like a PITA, and thanks for looking.


----------



## lcpltac

Pokerstud

If you look back on page 10 at the photo's (specifically the dissassembled one) there is a collar with the words "DC in" printed on it. Grasp it where the indents are and turn it in the direction of the arrow. It will reveal a charging port, check to make sure the port in the battery is central in the hole and plug in.
Yes, the plastic disc is under the tailcap.
Cheers


----------



## Pokerstud

lcpltac said:


> Pokerstud
> 
> If you look back on page 10 at the photo's (specifically the dissassembled one) there is a collar with the words "DC in" printed on it. Grasp it where the indents are and turn it in the direction of the arrow. It will reveal a charging port, check to make sure the port in the battery is central in the hole and plug in.
> Yes, the plastic disc is under the tailcap.
> Cheers




Thx again, I and my neighbor thank you.


----------



## Owen

Delvance said:


> The R500 has two 18650s connected in series (one ontop of another)


Maybe this has been covered and I missed it, but can you use regular 18650s as an alternative power source in this light, or does the charging port/related internals interfere with that?
Thanks...


----------



## Delvance

Owen, 

You'd be able to run two normal 18650s with the lighr. You'd just need a conducting spacer to make the two 18650s a little longer when stacked as the OEM/stock batterypack is two 18650s stacked plus a little plastic part where the charger plugs into. When you pull the OEM battery pack out, the plastic part comes with it, leaving you with a metal tube only (the body of the light).


----------



## Fusion_m8

Just got the WE M100x today, loaded it with Energizer e2 primaries and clicked it on...hmmmm... intense hotspot with nice spill. But NOWHERE near the output of the R500!

If WE claims the M100x output to be a 300lumens, then I can certainly say that the output of the R500 of 500lumens is right on the money!

While the hotspot of the M100x is very intense and outhrows the R500 easily, the overall output of the R500 makes it a more effective tool for forced entry CQB, searching parks and bushes and any other purpose that requires a good combination of throw and flood.

The M100x will still be able to perform all the above, but just not as effectively. Its purpose is clearly as a searchlight that would be in "the zone" at distances 50-100m.

R500 is still Bang-For-Your-Bucks KING!!!


----------



## beefy6969

Fusion_m8 said:


> Just got the WE M100x today, loaded it with Energizer e2 primaries and clicked it on...hmmmm... intense hotspot with nice spill. But NOWHERE near the output of the R500!
> 
> If WE claims the M100x output to be a 300lumens, then I can certainly say that the output of the R500 of 500lumens is right on the money!
> 
> While the hotspot of the M100x is very intense and outhrows the R500 easily, the overall output of the R500 makes it a more effective tool for forced entry CQB, searching parks and bushes and any other purpose that requires a good combination of throw and flood.
> 
> The M100x will still be able to perform all the above, but just not as effectively. Its purpose is clearly as a searchlight that would be in "the zone" at distances 50-100m.
> 
> R500 is still Bang-For-Your-Bucks KING!!!


 
Thanks Fusion m8! You've answered this cheap *******'s dying question. Thanks for the comparison.

Man, I'd love to get the R500 short version and HAIII it. Can anyone do this? Any member on the board provide that service?


----------



## Sanny

yeah, an R500 HAIII would be awesome! I don't understand why they only sell the weaponlight hard anodized. since they already do both coatings it shouldn't be that difficult to offer both versions for the flashlights, too. I understand they try to keep the prices of the flashlights low, but if there are people willing to pay more for HAIII...


----------



## Walt175

I've been giving some serious thought about bying a R500. I've been looking for the cheapest price, and it seems to be from Airsoftshooting on Ebay. Does anybody know anyplace cheaper? And now that I found out about the R500S, where can that one be found?


----------



## cheapo

last question... why does the r500s have a shorter runtime... do they not use the same battery and bulb?

-David


----------



## chevrofreak

cheapo said:


> last question... why does the r500s have a shorter runtime... do they not use the same battery and bulb?
> 
> -David


 
The R500 uses a pack with two 2200mAh 18650's while the R500S uses a pack with two 1500mAh 18500's. The S model is about 30mm shorter.


----------



## cheapo

so what do most people here think about it in terms of 

*build quality
*output
*beam quality
*bulb life
*reliablity 
*tailcap
*recharging
*runtime

?

-David


----------



## Phaserburn

Yes, this thread in particular is difficult to gleam a popular reading out of. To me, the jury is out still. I'm hearing, "way bright, bulbs too expensive, no solid dealer, shaky build issues on some, good beam/throw, acceptable runtime, but gets too hot to run it for full charge". Then again, I hear lots of things; some of them no one else does...

I would like to hear more from those who have the WE 13V, too, especially with the tailcap recharger.




cheapo said:


> so what do most people here think about it in terms of
> 
> *build quality
> *output
> *beam quality
> *bulb life
> *reliablity
> *tailcap
> *recharging
> *runtime
> 
> ?
> 
> -David


----------



## cheapo

i am contemplating whether or not to buy it... but i dont want to buy anything that wont last, or that isnt good quality.

-David


----------



## Delvance

I own an R500 and have handled another member's R500

My thoughts:

- Build quality is very nice, definitely feels much more than the price paid for it. Machining as good as my SF 6P. The design is quite solid. The reflector is good quality (medium stipple i'd say). The only letdown is the battery pack (which you'll never see anyways as you don't need to pull it out to recharge), just looks like they soldered two 18650s, added a PTC and a charge jack then wrapped it up in tape.

- Output is big for the price paid. Imagine ~430 torch lumens from a medium stippled reflector from a light smaller than a Maglite 2C. It still throws well with the medium stipple style reflector. Smooth hotspot and good sidespill.

- Can't comment much on the bulb life except the beam is very bright and white, which suggests the bulb is operating near melting point so the bulb life probably won't be fantastic...but most of us use tactical style lights anyways and they mostly don't have a long bulb life.

- Reliability...hrmm. Well i've taken mine apart and it's a very simple typical direct drive torch circuit. As long as the battery pack holds up and the PTC doesn't cut in...it will light.

- Tailcap...? What about it lol ? It's a simple push on for momentary twist for constant on tailcap. So it'll be reliable. It feels good and the components used inside are decent. It is double o-ringed at the tailcap end so one handed twisting is a bit hard (but can be done).

- Recharging is easy. Untwist collar and stick the plug in. Takes about 4 hours i think from almost flat to full. The DC plug puts outs a fair amount of voltage and current so it doesn't take too long.

- Runtime i'd estimate at about 40 minutes or so. You'd probably want to recharge after 30 as the beam won't be heaps bright by then and will be quite yellow. I've run mine 12minutes a go without any heat issues.

I paid 90US for mine delivered IIRC. I'd gladly pay it again if i didn't have this light. R500 + baton holder for "C" sized torches is a nice combo. The torch is also very light (especially when you consider it's 400+ lumens output).


----------



## cheapo

is there any other bulb that would fit this light?? like an rop bulb?

-David


----------



## larry2

I'd agree with everything delvance said, just adding a couple of comments 
:-it' a very bright torch, and seems quite well made, nearly as good as Sf, but a lot cheaper for light it outputs
-the battery pack might be the weak spot, they seem quite good, but a couple of people have had problems, but if there is any problem with the battery pack it seems to come up in the first 1-2 uses, and you can return it for replacement. Ehobby on ebay seem to be quite good by my experience, as they support what they sell....
-i wish they sold the globe by itself, rather than including the reflector, i think this is worth contacting the manufacturer about, so they offer this to resellers. I think that this is the one point holding back their sales....
http://www.gp-web.com/en/contact.php maybe people let them know that they should sell just the globe at a reasonable price.. as $33 USD for lamp assembly is a bit high...
http://www.wgcshop.com/pcart/shopper.php?itm=GP-ACC-554D_srch_1 $22USD ??? 
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/G-P-500-Lume...yZ106988QQssPageNameZWD2VQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem $19 USD is still pretty high ?
larry




Delvance said:


> I own an R500 and have handled another member's R500
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> - Build quality is very nice, definitely feels much more than the price paid for it. Machining as good as my SF 6P. The design is quite solid. The reflector is good quality (medium stipple i'd say). The only letdown is the battery pack (which you'll never see anyways as you don't need to pull it out to recharge), just looks like they soldered two 18650s, added a PTC and a charge jack then wrapped it up in tape.
> 
> - Output is big for the price paid. Imagine ~430 torch lumens from a medium stippled reflector from a light smaller than a Maglite 2C. It still throws well with the medium stipple style reflector. Smooth hotspot and good sidespill.
> 
> - Can't comment much on the bulb life except the beam is very bright and white, which suggests the bulb is operating near melting point so the bulb life probably won't be fantastic...but most of us use tactical style lights anyways and they mostly don't have a long bulb life.
> 
> - Reliability...hrmm. Well i've taken mine apart and it's a very simple typical direct drive torch circuit. As long as the battery pack holds up and the PTC doesn't cut in...it will light.
> 
> - Tailcap...? What about it lol ? It's a simple push on for momentary twist for constant on tailcap. So it'll be reliable. It feels good and the components used inside are decent. It is double o-ringed at the tailcap end so one handed twisting is a bit hard (but can be done).
> 
> - Recharging is easy. Untwist collar and stick the plug in. Takes about 4 hours i think from almost flat to full. The DC plug puts outs a fair amount of voltage and current so it doesn't take too long.
> 
> - Runtime i'd estimate at about 40 minutes or so. You'd probably want to recharge after 30 as the beam won't be heaps bright by then and will be quite yellow. I've run mine 12minutes a go without any heat issues.
> 
> I paid 90US for mine delivered IIRC. I'd gladly pay it again if i didn't have this light. R500 + baton holder for "C" sized torches is a nice combo. The torch is also very light (especially when you consider it's 400+ lumens output).


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

larry2 said:


> -i wish they sold the globe by itself, rather than including the reflector, i think this is worth contacting the manufacturer about, so they offer this to resellers. I think that this is the one point holding back their sales....


I agree. G&P's 6V, 9V, and 12V tactical (26mm) lamp assemblies can be purchased for less than $20. But if you need a spare lamp for your 43mm miniturbo head, prepare to spend $25 or more to get a complete lamp assembly (lamp + 39mm reflector). 

Technically, you could buy the 26mm version and rob it of its lamp. But as several of us have found, the interchangeability is less than 100 percent; collectively, CPFers have yet to figure out whether the variable is high-pressure vs. non-high-pressure, standard vs. efficient, or 9V vs. 12V.

And in any event, there simply is no tactical (narrow-reflector) version of the R500 lamp assembly.


----------



## larry2

I had a problem with my battery and globe for the second scorpion that i got from airsoftshooting on ebay, they replaced it (and a globe that got blown due to some incorrect info) so i am quite happy that they are a good supplier to buy from, and they stand by their products.....


----------



## cheapo

has anyone bulb blown after using it normally with a fully charged battery?

-David


----------



## Delvance

The globes are available by themselves and have been for a little while i think. IIRC, i saw some on ebay yesterday from airsoftshooting for 18US before shipping.


----------



## larry2

delvance, when i got my first torch there ween't any globes available by themselves, only globe and reflector combos'...

but i noticed the globes being available on ebay when i looked in the last week or so....

so i think the manufacturer realised that they needed to offer this....


----------



## Delvance

G'day larry2,

Yeah i think the globes first appeared on G&P's website 2 weeks ago maybe ? And recently ebay have started selling them. Interesting though, i wonder if the reflector will work/fit my maglite hotwire mods. It gives a pretty decent beam and the bezel/head is the same diameter as the maglite's. Guess i'll find out when the R500 globe blows and i order another one hrmm.


----------



## Bogus

Hi All,

Been a lurker over a year and learned tons from you guys. So feeling obliged to jump feet in and start contributing to this excellent community. 

So this is my first post (well ok, my second post actually - had my first post to test uploading pics)

Getting a second globe was exactly what I did - a bit expensive but at least now I have a spare bulb and what did I do with the spare reflector......?


[url="http://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cimg0222wa6.jpg"]




[/url]






Delvance, it's not as easy as it seems. As you can see in the first pic, I had to get rid of the fins, get rid of the "threads bit" where the bulb asssembly used to fit, get rid of the threading on the opening lip AND turn down the lip to about 3/4mm to get it to fit into a MAG head. 

What am I using this reflector for? I'll post in another thread.... hint, IB1400s are used....

Bogus 
(Hope people don't get me confused with the other "Bogus"s on this forum. "Bogus" is my Alias carried over from my old Quake days)


----------



## cheapo

anyone have a white wall beamshot to see how well the beam quality is?

WELCOME TO CPF Bogus.

-David


----------



## Delvance

Hey Bogus, welcome to CPF  and nice post!

Ahhh interesting, thanks for that info. Seems like it'll be a bit of work to get it to work, but doable. I might be able to keep the "threads bit" as i'll probably use it on a [email protected] utilising a PR bulb, so that should make it easier too. Kudos to recycling/modifying parts from one light to another project!

IB1400s eeh, i'm guessing a hotwire [email protected] at least 50W in power (maybe more like 100W+ ?  )

Cheapo...it's a medium stippled type reflector so the hotspot is one smooth round blob of light. Just imagine a SF beam but not oval. The only artifacts appear at the very edge of the sidespill, which will be difficult to capture in relation to the hotspot. Hotspot lux is 15,000 on fresh cells IIRC.


----------



## Bogus

Someone mentioned above about the possibility of using different Li-Ion 18650 cells. 

When I first got my R500 I checked the on-load voltage and it was really low - something like 6.8V. No load was 8.3V so the cells were dropping something like 0.75V underload. The current draw is quite considerable (around 3.2A) but still it's not even 2C. I opened up the battery pack and dismantled the cells and found the cells not to my liking - unmatched cells, even the wrappers were different colours. So "out with the old, in the the new". Got some nice Panasonic 2300mAh cells - I like these ones a lot. Re-assembled and re-wrapped everything and tried them out. Here's some pics:

1. The new battery pack




2. No load voltage - the off the charger voltage was actually up to 8.4 but after 1 day and half a dozen quick 10 seconds bursts dropped back to 8.29V




3. On load Voltage




The design of the R500 allows for a very easy way to measure the voltage - I just used a connector and cable similar to the Charger and clipped my DMM to the ends of the wires - BUT BE VERY CAREFUL! Don't short those wires!

I've turned on the light straight off the charger with these new cells and have not has an instaflash. The good thing is the original charger also still works.

Bogus


----------



## Delvance

Another excellent post Bogus!

Nice job on replacing the crummy cells. How's the output to your eye after the mod ? The R500's beam already seems pretty white so that may suggest the lamp is already running near melting point, good thing that have you havn't instaflashed yet!

Regarding 18650 cells, personally, the best ones i've seen/used are DLG 18650. They seem to hold their voltage best under load.
Did you end to end solder the new cells you put in Bogus ? Or just wrapped them together ?

:goodjob:


----------



## cheapo

protected cells will work with this light??? Also, i heard 2 18650s need some sort of spacer to work in the light.... is that right?

-David


----------



## Bogus

If you're using protected cells on their own then you'll have to multi-click since the current draw is around 3.2A. 

For the sake of my fellow CPF'ers I've unwrapped my battery pack to give you guys a clearer picture of what's what.

1. Complete pack. You can see that there are 2 runs of wires from the charging plug to the protection circuit at the bottom. Also notice one intriguing point, the +'ve side of the battery is at the bottom of the pack, ie the Alu body of the flashlight it at positive potential in relation ground. Not seen in the picture is also a third wire connecting the middle of the 2 cells to the protection PCB. 




2. Here's a close up of the protection PCB - not much to say here...




3. Finally a close up of the charging port. So if you're thinking of doing away with this battery pack altogether and putting 2 of your own 18650 cells in there then you'll need to make an insulated spacer (eg a cut off bolt wrapped in insulationg tape) to the length of this additional bit. 




It now has a noticably brighter, whiter hotspot than my Mag74 on the same Panasonic 18650s. How long this will last I'll have to wait... but at least I've still got a spare bulb. 

As people have noticed the bulb uses the same screw in base as other G&P bulbs (like the G60, G90 etc). Since I've got a few of these from previous failed overdrives I plan to make a socket type adapter so I can plug in an WA1274 or other similar bulbs in the future. I'll post this once it's done.

OK, time to wrap things up...literally:naughty: 

Bogus.


----------



## cheapo

is having to multi-click annoying? is there another lamp with similar output that will screw in?

-David


----------



## Bogus

I'm personally not to keen on the double/muliple clicks. I want light and I want it NOW! I don't want to have to double click to get that light.

The other G&P lamp's have the same screw in base but a different bulb and filament height. Here's a pic of the R500 bulb next to a G&P G90 bulb. 





So yes, you can screw in the G90 bulb and it'll light up but it will not focus because the filament height is too short.

Bogus


----------



## larryk

For the heck of it I just tried 2 Pila 150A cells and a spacer. No double clicking required.


----------



## cheapo

i am very interested in seeing a whitewall beamshot to see the beam quality.

-David


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

larryk said:


> For the heck of it I just tried 2 Pila 150A cells and a spacer. No double clicking required.


Impressive, but kids, don't try this at home: Pulling 3.2A through a pair of 1400mAh cells is pushing it. Of course, if any cell can take it and shut off when it should, it's the old Pila (Wolf Eyes).


----------



## cheapo

surefire m4 or m6 bulbs wouldnt fit in this light would they?

-David


----------



## DUQ

The good folks at Lighthound now have the Scorpion series including bulbs, batts, chargers http://www.lighthound.com/sales/gp_r500_flashlight.htm


----------



## cheapo

how long did it take for your guys's bulbs to blow? 

Do you need to wait to turn it on after charging it?

Looking at the pics, the head threads look really thin... i dont want to ever buy a light with thin threads again (had bad experiences with pm6- threads wore down).

-David


----------



## spacetroll

Why is this light going for 130 @ Lighthound and 84 @ the airsoft e-bay site?


----------



## beefy6969

spacetroll said:


> Why is this light going for 130 @ Lighthound and 84 @ the airsoft e-bay site?


 
 

No offense to Lighthound but thats a crazy markup.


----------



## cheapo

on lighthound is says that it is ha3.

-David


----------



## DUQ

I think the Lighthound price includes shipping (US only) Also, I have heard that the profit margins are pretty tight with G&P. Much simpler to deal with Lighthound for warranty issues than someone thats half a world away, at least for people living in North America.


----------



## Mags

I would like to know, does it throw farther than the Wolf Eyes M90 13v rechargable?


----------



## beefy6969

Mags said:


> I would like to know, does it throw farther than the Wolf Eyes M90 13v rechargable?


 
Yes, it throws farther.
Floods more, and has more lumens.


----------



## Mags

Interesting, considering it uses 1 less cell.


----------



## Delvance

The R500 will probably draw alot more current than the M90.


----------



## onlinewarlord

I just got my Scorpion today. I ordered it from airsoftshooting via ebay for $87. airsoftshooting was very quick in getting the light to me. The light at first glance seems very nice. The one I got looks to be machined well, and evenly HA'd. I do not believe it's HA III as lighthound states (I LOVE lighthound they are the greatest!). I'm not an expert on HA but it looks like you could scratch this light by looking at it wrong. 

Officially 500 lumens or not the light is brighter than anything I have seen in a very small package, and it can charge with the batteries in the light. All that for less than $100...

My only concerns with this light is the bulb. I have not read all of the posts about this light but it does seem to me that if this bulb is burning this bright without shock absorption it would blow easily. 

Any comments on bulb life?


----------



## Delvance

onlinewarlord,

Yeah the light is not HA3. I think with lighthound, they meant the weaponmount version...which apparently is HA3. Mine's a bit scratched already...it has about the same toughness as the normal Maglite black coating. The light's been estimated at a low 400 output lumens figure...still great considering the easy to recharge system, size and price!

The bulb should last a fair while. The beam it gives is quite white but not super white, so the filament isn't being run on the bleeding edge. There are reports of some people instaflashing etc though (in this thread)...maybe they were just unlucky ?


----------



## BrighTor

I have a question regarding the R500 lights. I see airsoftshooting has 2 different ebay listings. One for called the R500S which is supposed to be shorter, http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Scorpion-R500S-XENON-500-LUMENS-RC-Flashlight-GP548_W0QQitemZ270028072290QQihZ017QQcategoryZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem and the regular R500 http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Scorpion-R5...yZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem. I've read though several of the pages of this post but don't recall seeing any info on the differences. The seller lists the S as "slightly shorter" but claims the same runtime as the 500. However, the battery for the regular 500 is listed as a 7.4v 2200 mAh, and the shorter one is listed as a 7.4v 1500 mAh. Shouldn't the 1500 have less runtime than the 2200?

I hope this post/question makes sense. I'd really like to order one of these lights, just can't make up my mind whether to get one of these or the M90 Rattlesnake.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Delvance

The R500S is a shorter version of the R500. I'm pretty sure it accomplishes this by using shorter cells, and hence, runtime will be affected (as will output, to a small extent - smaller batteries won't hold the voltage as well as larger batteries unless they used really good quality batteries in the R500S ?).

I seem to remember awhile ago i was checking the G&P website and they gave the approximate runtime of the R500S and the R500...and that the R5900S runtime was a bit shorter. Ok i just checked the webby again...yep R500S will have a shorter runtime.

FWIW, my R500 is just a little bit shorter than my maglite 2D with the head screwed all the way down/in.


----------



## BrighTor

Thanks Delvance, I think I'll stick with the "regular" R500 and leave the shorter one to someone else.  I'm excited about getting so much light from something shorter than a mag 2d. I have an ROP and I like that, so I think the Scorpion may be even more fun.


----------



## cheapo

um.... anyone know if an rop bulb will fit this thing?

-David


----------



## Fusion_m8

cheapo said:


> um.... anyone know if an rop bulb will fit this thing?
> 
> -David



THE MAN to ask is in this forum is larryk from Milwaukee USA, I sent him my burnt out R500 lamp assembly and he has modified it to fit a Philips 30 watt 5761 bulb, before that he tried a Welsh Allen(WA) 1111 bulb but it couldn't focus properly. 

He's now modified the R500 bulb again to fit his TigerLight and used some kind of lithium-polymer battery, and now he's got a light thats the same size as an Surefire M6 but with twice the output of the MN21 HOLA :naughty:


----------



## cheapo

ok... that is rediculous! How did he modify it? I already ordered mine, but while i'm waiting, i am really interested in seeing a whitewall beamshot to show beam quality. Also, it is hard to tell, but is it stippled lightly or medium?

-David


----------



## Fusion_m8

cheapo said:


> ok... that is rediculous! How did he modify it? I already ordered mine, but while i'm waiting, i am really interested in seeing a whitewall beamshot to show beam quality. Also, it is hard to tell, but is it stippled lightly or medium?
> 
> -David



You gotta ask him, he's the engineer mate!


----------



## larryk

The ROP bulbs are PR based and will not work with the R500. You need to use a bi-pin bulb. It's more work than I expected, and now that you can buy the lamp assembly separately, it's really not worth the trouble. You have to remove both springs from the burned out R500 lamp, un-solder the old bulb then re-solder in the WA 1111 bulb, and re-solder the positive and negative springs back on. After all that I could not get the WA 1111 bulb to focus properly. I then tried the Philips 6 volt 30 watt 5761 bulb and the over current protection circuit in the R500 battery pack would not light the Phillips bulb.The Phillips bulb is drawing about 5.3 amps. So anyway I was always looking to upgrade the LA in my TigerLight, and the R500 reflector and new Phillips bulb was my choice. The reflector had to be filed down a little to fit the TigerLight and the stock 7.2 volt Ni-mH battery was not up to the task of the 5.3 amp draw. I replaced the stock TigerLight battery with a PolyQuest 1800 mah Li-Polymer battery that can handle up to a 18 amp draw for approximately 20 minutes of runtime. The beam is not as tight as the R500, it is more like the SureFire M6 HOLA, but a little tighter and much brighter. Thanks again to Fusion_m8 for providing me the burned out lamp and reflector.


----------



## cheapo

take a look :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1589828&postcount=9

-David


----------



## cheapo

is there any other bulb that will fit and work in this light that is between 200 and 400 lumens?

-David


----------



## MSaxatilus

I read this thread last week, so I'm a bit late to the parade. After getting most of the way through it, I decided to purchase one.

Well it arrived last night and I let it charge up for a few hours till the battery indicator went green. I then let it settle down for like 20 minutes and they took it out back to test it out.

I have to say, being a Surefire snob, this Scorpion is a heck of a light for ~$100 dollars!!! The beam is awesome, white and no artifacts. Its definitely comparable to an M6 w/ an HOLA. I don't think the construction is up to par with Surefire, but its ALOT cheaper and you know what, it isn't half bad!

I've got to say, after first impressions, I am really impressed with this light! :rock: 

I'll get a chance to play around with it some more this evening, but I just had to post my first impressions. I may have to concur that this could be the sleeper light of 2006. Impressive!

MSax


----------



## cheapo

well i bought one, and it came tonight... i turned it on and this this is really bright.... it isnt fully charged yet, so we'll see if it makes any difference.

i was surprised at the surprisingly good construction... build quality is awsome. The bulb is a bit crooked, but it doesnt matter.... such a great light for the money.... beam quality is ok, and the throw is really nice. most surprising though is how light it is and how tough it feels.... not complaints..................yet  

edit: there is a sorta donut in the middle... probably due to the bulb not being perfectly straight... anything i can do about it? also, the bulb gets really hot after a few seconds... is that a bad thing? 

-david


----------



## dangerman

Hi David,

Great to hear how much you like your R500. I know how worried you were about how you would find the quality of the light. As you can see it is very good for the price. 

Try not to worry about white wall beam-shot tests. Just wait till you get it somewhere outside where it's really dark and you can shine it out to longer range. You really don't see any donut hole once you get out beyond a short distance.

Great choice of light...enjoy!

Cheers

Leland


----------



## Fusion_m8

[QUOTE

edit: there is a sorta donut in the middle... probably due to the bulb not being perfectly straight... anything i can do about it? also, the bulb gets really hot after a few seconds... is that a bad thing? 

-david[/QUOTE]

You can unscrew the R500 lamp assembly and play around with the focus of the bulb by screwing/unscrewing it from the reflector... just like any P60/P90 surefire style lamp assembly. Just take care not to touch the bulb with your fingers, but if you happen to, wipe the bulb clean with some alcohol or glass cleaner.


----------



## BrighTor

Are most folks still ordering from airsoftshooting or are they ordering from Waion in the dealer's forum now? I'm wondering what the quickest/most reliable way to get it here would be now.


----------



## chevrofreak

Fusion_m8 said:


> You can unscrew the R500 lamp assembly and play around with the focus of the bulb by screwing/unscrewing it from the reflector... just like any P60/P90 surefire style lamp assembly. Just take care not to touch the bulb with your fingers, but if you happen to, wipe the bulb clean with some alcohol or glass cleaner.


 
I thought Surefire bulbs were fixed and non-adjustable? I know the G&P surefire lamp clones are capable of beind adjusted.


----------



## MSaxatilus

www.Lighthound.com


----------



## cheapo

BrighTor said:


> Are most folks still ordering from airsoftshooting or are they ordering from Waion in the dealer's forum now? I'm wondering what the quickest/most reliable way to get it here would be now.



i bought it from waion and i am happy i did... relatively fast shipping, and a great product...

this thing feels like it is made of some good aluminum.... as i said earlier, it seems tough.

I am wondering if others have donut too... also, how do i unscrew it? all there are are 2 springs.

-David


----------



## Pokerstud

When I bought mine, I got an extra LA. One bulb is flawless, the other has artifacts. The bulb assembly simply unscrews from the reflector, and as stated earlier, you can unscrew the bulb out a little to straighten it . There seems to be gross inconsistencies from bulb to bulb with this product, unlike Surefire.


----------



## cheapo

how do you unscrew it?? use pliers?

-David


----------



## Pokerstud

negative, by hand, lefty loosey. They were "snug", but not torqued.


----------



## Delvance

chevrofreak said:


> I thought Surefire bulbs were fixed and non-adjustable? I know the G&P surefire lamp clones are capable of beind adjusted.


 
Chevrofreak,

I think Fusion_m8 said surefire style lamp, probably meaning G&P and/or similar brands of lamps.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

I wonder whether the bulb will fit into a RICO Alpha 9 reflector? If so, you could use it in a Wolf Eyes or old Pila 2x168A body with a 45mm head. Why would I want to do so, you ask? To standardize on loose 168A cells rather than use a battery that works in only one light.


----------



## kaerforvehc

Delvance said:


> Chevrofreak,
> 
> I think Fusion_m8 said surefire style lamp, probably meaning G&P and/or similar brands of lamps.




Perhaps... But, wouldnt "Surefire style" encompass Surefire lamps as well?"


----------



## kaerforvehc

woops, forgot I was on my "browsing" username, sorry :laughing:


----------



## Delvance

kaerforvehc said:


> woops, forgot I was on my "browsing" username, sorry :laughing:


 
Lol, busted .

Actually, i'm more interested in using the G&P G90 or even the Digilight DRB 9V-HP 0.8A lamp version...if they fit that is. Doing so would allow the user to choose between decent output and long runtime or the full ball 400+ lumen output for 40 minutes. Might have a look after work.


----------



## spacetroll

I got my G&P yesterday, awesome light, the best feeling light I have ever had, the brightness and throw is more than I expected and I love the way they hide and protect the recharging port.

At 80 bucks if this little beauty stands the test of time this will be the light to turn the average guy who cringes at high dollar flashlights into a flashoholic.


----------



## soupster

ok now I want to get one is ebay my best bet on price?


----------



## jts

[deleted - question answered]


----------



## flatlander4510

Question:

Regarding the charging port on the battery pack, would it be OK to buy a tip that fits from Radio Shack and make my own car charger? Also could I run the light while plugged into a car charger?


----------



## cheapo

*i dont know

*no

-david


----------



## BTbigfoot

flatlander4510 said:


> Question:
> 
> Regarding the charging port on the battery pack, would it be OK to buy a tip that fits from Radio Shack and make my own car charger? Also could I run the light while plugged into a car charger?




There was a post some time back about a gentleman who turned on the light while charging ( AC ) and it blew the bulb.


----------



## Fusion_m8

BTbigfoot said:


> There was a post some time back about a gentleman who turned on the light while charging ( AC ) and it blew the bulb.



That was me... I STRONGLY advise against using the light while its being charged or connected to the AC charger... the bulb will go POOF!!!


----------



## Fusion_m8

soupster said:


> ok now I want to get one is ebay my best bet on price?



airsoftshooting on ebay... his prices are the cheapest so far and he ships real fast.

I'm gonna get my second R500, the "s" version or GP548 from him soon. The R500s is about an inch shorter than the standard R500(GP547) version. Output remains the same while the only sacrifice is runtime, about 40mins compared to 60mins for the GP547


----------



## camshaft

Any idea when the R500S will be available. I went to the War4 site and tried ordering that model along with an extra lamp and was e-mailed back saying it was not available.

I asked for an eta, but I havent received a reply as of yet. I dont mind the sacrifice in run time for a smaller light as long as the output remains the same.

Anyone have this "shorty" model?


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Fusion_m8 said:


> The R500s is about an inch shorter than the standard R500(GP547) version. Output remains the same while the only sacrifice is runtime, about 40mins compared to 60mins for the GP547


That's the claim, but I doubt it's true. Doesn't the lamp draw something like 3 amps? The smaller cells will undergo more voltage sag, resulting in fewer lumens.


----------



## Fusion_m8

camshaft said:


> Any idea when the R500S will be available. I went to the War4 site and tried ordering that model along with an extra lamp and was e-mailed back saying it was not available.
> 
> I asked for an eta, but I havent received a reply as of yet. I dont mind the sacrifice in run time for a smaller light as long as the output remains the same.
> 
> Anyone have this "shorty" model?




The R500s is available here

He also has spares available and he ships fast.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> That's the claim, but I doubt it's true. Doesn't the lamp draw something like 3 amps? The smaller cells will undergo more voltage sag, resulting in fewer lumens.



Yeah, thats probably true, but I'm gonna get the R500s anyway cos there are a few idiot car drivers who like to blind pedestrians out walking at night with their high beams... so it'll be nice to give them back a taste of their own medicine...:naughty:


----------



## larryk

If there is some voltage sag with the S version, and there more than likely is, the bulb should last longer at the cost of slightly less lumen output.


----------



## cheapo

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm

not bad... wonder if the runtime curve would be flatter if i used better 18650s... btw... i am pretty sure the lens is glass........right?

-David


----------



## Fusion_m8

cheapo said:


> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm
> 
> not bad... wonder if the runtime curve would be flatter if i used better 18650s... btw... i am pretty sure the lens is glass........right?
> 
> -David




The lens on my R500 feels like glass to me!!!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Fusion_m8 said:


> The lens on my R500 feels like glass to me!!!


 

Can the lens be taken out and looked at to really make sure that it is glass or not? I have a feeling that it must be because a plastic lens wouldn't last long when 400+ lumens is running through it.


----------



## Fusion_m8

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Can the lens be taken out and looked at to really make sure that it is glass or not? I have a feeling that it must be because a plastic lens wouldn't last long when 400+ lumens is running through it.



I've just unscrewed the bezel and taken out the lens to have a close look. *IT* *IS GLASS*... but I cannot tell you what type of glass it is or how strong, if its borofloat B270 etc... all I can confirm is that it is glass, not plastic!


----------



## camshaft

bump


still noone with the "shorty" version, or confirmed who has them in stock?


----------



## IMTRBO

I just received mine in the mail earlier today and i've been playing with it lots tonight.

Just want to say how much I love this light!! It's incredibly bright and has a very good beam, considering the price. The beam is much brighter and whiter than I expected. The beam does seem a little inconsistent at close range, but then i guess it's expected with the huge bulb and reflector on it, and it's fine from a few feet onwards.

And seriously, I definitely can't complain about not having a glass window or HA, especially considering the price I paid and how crazily bright this thing is!!

I took it out to the park earlier and I was lighting up trees way in the distance! It's beautiful!

I would probably have to spend several times what I paid for this light in order to get something brighter. Or mod someting (which still won't be as small as this package).


----------



## Delvance

IMTRBO,

It's got a glass window


----------



## IMTRBO

Delvance,

Yeah, looks like more people are confirming that it's got a glass window. I've been tapping mine, and it *seems* plastic to me...Basically i've been trying to compare it with my G2 (plastic window) and my 6P (glass window), and I *thought* it sounded more like my G2.

But this is my first light with a 2inch bezel diameter, so maybe i can't really tell... hehe. 

Since it's glass, love this thing even more!


----------



## Fusion_m8

IMTRBO said:


> Delvance,
> 
> Yeah, looks like more people are confirming that it's got a glass window. I've been tapping mine, and it *seems* plastic to me...Basically i've been trying to compare it with my G2 (plastic window) and my 6P (glass window), and I *thought* it sounded more like my G2.
> 
> But this is my first light with a 2inch bezel diameter, so maybe i can't really tell... hehe.
> 
> Since it's glass, love this thing even more!



Its very difficult to tell by just tapping the lens with your finger while its still attached to the light. 

You have to unscrew the crenulated bezel and actually remove the lens to have a good inspection, and thats when you will see that the lens is made of glass...


----------



## Delvance

Another way (if your fingers are sensitive enough ?) is that glass windows will usually feel cooler to the touch than plastic. Got to clean the smudge after though =/


----------



## IMTRBO

Hmm... I don't think I really want to open up my bezel.. It's soo nice and clean inside! hehe

I'm just going to take everyone's word on it, and I'm definitely not complaining!


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Can the R500 use loose 168A cells?*

I'm standardizng on 168A cells. My goal is to use only bodies that can use 1x168A or 2x168A. I'm too lazy to read through 14 pages...Is there a way to use two loose 168A cells (or two loose 18650 cells) in the R500? 

What I want is a 200+ lumen xenon flood to keep in my car. My choices:


2x18650 TranquillityBase body (if I can find one) with a Surefire P91.
Wolf Eyes M90 with a RICO Alpha 9.
Mag 2C with FiveMega long tailcap and C-to-18650 inner tube with a potted Carley 1499, premium reflector, and Boro glass.
I may also check out Wolf Eyes' focusable 2x168A light and Pila's GL4. If I weren't so averse to 3-cell lights, I'd include the Wolf Eyes 13V with four body adapters to use three 168As. If I weren't averse to bipin lights, I'd include FiveMega's 2x168A Stinger mod.

But I'd really love to use the R500.


----------



## cheapo

yes... two 18650s i think will work... a spacer is need though... or so i am told.

-David


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: R500 and 168As*

cheapo,
Based on the following post, two 168As--which will be about 5.5mm longer than two 18650s--should work dandy!

Delvance 08-22-2006 02:26 AM *Re: G&P Scorpion Series R500(lumen) Flashlight...*

Owen, 

You'd be able to run two normal 18650s with the lighr. You'd just need a conducting spacer to make the two 18650s a little longer when stacked as the OEM/stock batterypack is two 18650s stacked plus a little plastic part where the charger plugs into. When you pull the OEM battery pack out, the plastic part comes with it, leaving you with a metal tube only (the body of the light).


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*Re: R500 vs. Carley 1499*

I possess two Carley 1499 unfrosted potted bulbs. Is there any point in still considering one in a Mag C to meet my needs? For example, with the rigiht reflector, can I get a wider flood than the R500 will deliver?


----------



## Delvance

P_I_M,

With the right reflector (stipple), you'll be able to get better sidespill than the R500. The R500 gives a very round big blob of light as the hotspot and then gives sidespill (which is fairly powerful). Due to the mag's 2" bezel/reflector design and also the R500's 2" reflector design, the total diameter of sidespill light is almost identical.

I've got a 2D ROP with LOP and a frosted bulb which gives a pretty nice beam with stronger sidespill than the R500 but still prefer the R500 to be honest.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Thanks; my 1499s are clear (unfrosted), so I would need a heavy-stippled reflector to make it nice and floody. I fear that once I'd buy into the whole Mag mod thing, there'd be no end to trying out new reflectors and bulbs. The R500 is looking like my light.

Flashlightreviews.com (FLR) just published its R500 review. Well, well: While it outthrows the Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V by about half, *the Wolf Eyes delivers more total light* (28,600 FLR output units vs. 25,000) and has a slightly broader beam.


----------



## Delvance

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> I fear that once I'd buy into the whole Mag mod thing, there'd be no end to trying out new reflectors and bulbs. The R500 is looking like my light.
> 
> Flashlightreviews.com (FLR) just published its R500 review. Well, well: While it outthrows the Wolf Eyes Rattlesnake 13V by about half, *the Wolf Eyes delivers more total light* (28,600 FLR output units vs. 25,000) and has a slightly broader beam.


 
Haha yup, once you start on magmods...you'll be spending alot on accessories . Holders, different cells, reflectors, soldering equipment and solder/wire, chargers, DMM's...the list goes on.

Ahh so the wolf eyes rattlesnake 13v does give more light, looking at the discharge curve for both lights we can also see that the wolf eyes maintains it's output better than the R500 as well. Don't forget that the wolf eyes is using premium cells though (Pila's aren't they ?) whilst the R500 is using junk cells. Replace the junk cells with quality 18650s and the discharge curve, throw and overall output would certainly improve on the R500. Check out this post. Personally i'm contemplating replacing my R500 cells with DLG 18650s, i havn't come across a cell that can outperform the DLG18650 yet in regards to holding voltage under load.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Delvance said:


> Haha yup, once you start on magmods...you'll be spending alot on accessories . Holders, different cells, reflectors, soldering equipment and solder/wire, chargers, DMM's...the list goes on.
> 
> Ahh so the wolf eyes rattlesnake 13v does give more light, looking at the discharge curve for both lights we can also see that the wolf eyes maintains it's output better than the R500 as well. Don't forget that the wolf eyes is using premium cells though (Pila's aren't they ?) whilst the R500 is using junk cells. Replace the junk cells with quality 18650s and the discharge curve, throw and overall output would certainly improve on the R500. Check out this post. Personally i'm contemplating replacing my R500 cells with DLG 18650s, i havn't come across a cell that can outperform the DLG18650 yet in regards to holding voltage under load.




Hey Delvance:

would you be interested in making up a few of these DLG18650s and selling them to us R500 owners? Can the DLG18650s still be used with the original R500 charger?


----------



## Delvance

Fusion_m8,

Have alot on my plate atm so i won't be doing any work for CPF members unfortunately but if i do go ahead and change my R500 pack to use DLG 18650s instead, i'll make sure to take photographs along the way and create a new thread giving step by step instructions. It's a fairly simple process and yep, the R500 charger will charge the DLG 18650s. 

I've lit the R500 with two of AW's unprotected 18650s and the performance was actually a tiny tiny bit less than what the stock R500 pack is. However, my DLG 18650s (currently in use in another light) outperforms my AW 18650 cells easily.


----------



## ICUDoc

Delvance

Where did you get the DLG18650 cells, please?


----------



## Delvance

ICUDoc,

www.qualitychinagoods.com They're fairly cheap and it's free shipping too. They are unprotected though. However, if you replace the R500 cells with the DLGs, and keep the R500's PTC, the batt. pack as a whole will still be protected. (The cells in the R500 pack aren't protected either, just relies on the PTC hooked to both of them).


----------



## Fusion_m8

Delvance said:


> Fusion_m8,
> 
> Have alot on my plate atm so i won't be doing any work for CPF members unfortunately but if i do go ahead and change my R500 pack to use DLG 18650s instead, i'll make sure to take photographs along the way and create a new thread giving step by step instructions. It's a fairly simple process and yep, the R500 charger will charge the DLG 18650s.
> 
> I've lit the R500 with two of AW's unprotected 18650s and the performance was actually a tiny tiny bit less than what the stock R500 pack is. However, my DLG 18650s (currently in use in another light) outperforms my AW 18650 cells easily.



No worries mate! When I get my DLG18650s I will PM you and get instructions on how to swap them on the R500 battery pack...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I am now ready to pull the trigger on this one. Is this the exact light we are talking about:


http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Scorpion-R500-XENON-500-LUMENS-R-C-Flashlight-GP547_W0QQitemZ270033121220QQihZ017QQcategoryZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270033121220

I want to make sure I am getting the same thing even though it's on Ebay.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Correct, the GP547 is the R500.


----------



## cheapo

i'v got some Tenergy fully protected 18650s... not sure how they'll do in this light though.

-David


----------



## Fusion_m8

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I am now ready to pull the trigger on this one. Is this the exact light we are talking about:
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-Scorpion-R500-XENON-500-LUMENS-R-C-Flashlight-GP547_W0QQitemZ270033121220QQihZ017QQcategoryZ106988QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item270033121220
> 
> I want to make sure I am getting the same thing even though it's on Ebay.



Yes... a number of us got ours off him on ebay, he's got great service and he ships fast.


----------



## Bogus

Delvance,

Just a gentle reminder - watch out for the polarity of the cells. Like I mentioned in my previous entry, the Positive end of the cells are towards the tail cap, ie, the body of the light is +ve in relation to ground. Things can go if you get it wrong.

Also once you've removed all the wrapping you have 3 totally bare wires floating around (G&P had to remove the PVC from the wires to lay them flatter - you can just make them out in my previous pics). I felt like I was playing one of those childrens games where you have a metal hoop and have to feed your way through a twisting cable - touch the cable and you get a Buzzzzzzz. In this case touch the wrong wires and you get 10+Amps though those wires!

Bogus.


----------



## Delvance

Thanks for the concern Bogus , i'll be extra careful. I'm pretty used to building custom battery packs etc so should be ok lol.


----------



## JB

What's the max continuous usage time for the R500? I read somewhere that you can't use it for more than 5 mins otherwise it will overheat.

Is this a common thing with 500 lumen incandescents? The Pila GL4 with 550 lumen bulb has the same warning. Is it the same with the SF M6?


----------



## Delvance

Yes the SF M6 is also meant to be used in a tactical sense (i.e. on time of a few minutes). Although i find that with the R500, i can run it as long as i want. FLR has even done a runtime/discharge graph on the R500, meaning he had it for as long as the cells could hold up.


----------



## Fusion_m8

JB said:


> What's the max continuous usage time for the R500? I read somewhere that you can't use it for more than 5 mins otherwise it will overheat.
> 
> Is this a common thing with 500 lumen incandescents? The Pila GL4 with 550 lumen bulb has the same warning. Is it the same with the SF M6?


 
I've had mine on continuously for 20mins+ without it even getting hot, it just got warm. I was using it indoors at room temperature...

http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/gp_scorpion_r500.htm had it on for 46mins without any hiccups. I guess the manufacturers are being over cautious to prevent any warranty claims or bad publicity about their products failing.


----------



## corporal

I recieved my r500s about a week ago and mated it up with a Maxpedition universal ajustable holder for on duty carry. I couldnt be happier with this light. It is extremely bright and outshines my surefire 8nx and my streamlight stinger by at least double. Perfect light for law enforcement. All i need now is the car charger.


----------



## Delvance

Good to hear Corporal, and welcome to CPF!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I just bought one off Ebay last night. I'll report back when I receive it.


----------



## clipse

I've been following this thread very closely from the beginning and I finally get to participate. I have an R500 on the way from lighthound. I'll have plenty of pictures and opinions about this light once it gets here. 

clipse


----------



## Whitelitee

Are these lights really worth it, is there any outdoor shots or comparions of this thing?Im on the brink of ordering it today, but I kind of want a final opinion and a outdoor shot. I dont have the time to go through 500 post. Thanks for the help if you can.

Edit: also do they break easy?
Its 2pm now and I want to order it by 3pm if I can so it will arrive from lighthound on Friday.:rock:

What ever I just orderd it. I will let you guys know how I like it when I recieve it.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*R500 vs. Wolf Eyes 3x150A 12V, 13V lights*

I'm probably writing this too late, but my lust for this light was quenched when FlashlightReviews.com measured its total output to be somewhat less than that of the Wolf Eyes M90-13V (3x150A cells). The M90-12V rechargeable (3x150A cells) has even more output than the 13V. Wolf Eyes offers a tailcap charger for this setup, but I prefer the freedom to swap out cells. Also, each Wolf Eyes cell is protected. On the R500, the protection lies in an external IC; the cells themselves are unprotected. Plus, you can't beat the Wolf Eyes' solid feel [added:] and the latest M90 has a smaller clickie tailcap that's nearly as trim and short as that used on the smaller models.

I recently took delivery of the 12/13V rechargeable Wolf Eyes and it's just what I was hoping for: A long-run "wall of light" P91 killer.


----------



## jts

I just got mine from Waion. Initial thoughts: surprisingly good fit, finish and build qual, i mean really good. Finish is more matte than the Type II finish on Mags and SLs. Nit: I hate the "Scorpion" logo and will cover it up with some grip tape. Might actually put tape on all 4 flats as well as the rounded part because there is no knurling of any type on the body.

I wish I still had them to compare head to head, but based on some informal wall shots and ceiling bounce tests, the output is roughly similar to the 13v W/E M90 and an MN61 (M4 HOLA). The W/E 13v and/or the MN61 might put out more light (which Quickbeam's reviews seem to indicate), but it's not readily apparent to the naked eye. Bonus points for the convenient rechargeable setup (running the MN61 is not cheap), smaller form factor than the M90 with extender, and for not being $$$$. My diminished need for powerful incans made it easy to dump the M90 and the M4 (equivalent) but this is cheap enough that I don't feel bad only lighting it up once in awhile.

Assuming the batteries aren't total garbage (and if they are, LGs will be put in instead), and that the life span of the LA is somewhat reasonable, I don't see that there's anything to dislike or worry about re reliability.


----------



## bitterman1970

I hope this isn't a silly question, but , do any Surefire tailcaps work/fit on this thing ??


----------



## cheapo

Whitelitee said:


> Are these lights really worth it, is there any outdoor shots or comparions of this thing?Im on the brink of ordering it today, but I kind of want a final opinion and a outdoor shot. I dont have the time to go through 500 post. Thanks for the help if you can.
> 
> Edit: also do they break easy?
> Its 2pm now and I want to order it by 3pm if I can so it will arrive from lighthound on Friday.:rock:
> 
> What ever I just orderd it. I will let you guys know how I like it when I recieve it.



you will like it... take my word for it. There is no high powered incand out there with better bang for the buck. Machining is great, threads are smooth, and output and throw are phenominal. Tint is nice and yellow (not a hint of orange), and it seems to be quite reliable. Beam quality is descent, and finish is nice. Only thing is that the o-rings dont seem to be cut very well, as there are little peices of o-ring hanging off- not a big deal, just a bit weird.

overal, it is great.



bitterman1970 said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but , do any Surefire tailcaps work/fit on this thing ??



u2 tailcap doesnt, and i dont think the m4 tailcap works either, but i am not sure, as the one i tested is broken i think... but it did fit.

-David

-David


----------



## Whitelitee

Thanks for your imput man, yea I was gonna get the AI Illuminatior HID, Because Im more of an LED/HID guy hence my name. Being I get by with my FF3 and the Hids on my car witch I love. But I decided Ill just go for the R500, Its better then lugging around an 8 pound light everytime I hear a noise in the woods or when I need more light then my FF3. But I will report back to you guys when I recive it.


----------



## larryk

bitterman1970 said:


> I hope this isn't a silly question, but , do any Surefire tailcaps work/fit on this thing ??



The standard Surefire M3 tailcap fits but will not work. The Surefire SW02 tailcap works and would look great if is was black. The R500 tailcap works on the M3. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bogus

Paul, 

The protection on the R500 cells is in the form of a single PCB but simultaneous monitoring of both cells. There's an extra wire from the PCB going to the centre joint between the 2 cells. So this way the cells are as fully, individually, protected as they come. According to my understanding (correct me if I'm wrong) all cells (even Pila) are "unprotected". The protection comes in the form of a PCB circuit soldered to the bottom of the cell. So the R500 cells and Pila cells should be equally safe.

But like you said the R500 doesn't have the freedom of easily swapping out the cells - but can be done with a spacer.

Bogus.


----------



## bitterman1970

larryk & cheapo, thanks for the info.

I was asking because I've got an old 6P knocking around with the old 6P end cap and I've also got a z48 tailcap so I'd like to try them them out.

This incan is getting very tempting for this led lover  !!


----------



## clipse

I got mine today. Color me impressed. Wow, this light is very substantial feeling. And very bright. I don't have my multimeter here at work but but the battery did have charge. It is deffinatly very bright. Its smaller than I thought it would be.

clipse


----------



## SCEMan

After spotting a couple coyotes following my wife and me on our nightly walk along the foothills near our house I realized my TL-3 wasn't bright enough. I started perusing this CPF thread and voila - talk about perfect timing! Got my R500 from Lighthound and tested it last nite. Whoa!!! Is this thing bright!!! My TL-3 is dwarfed and yellow in comparison. Can't wait to go walking tonight and blind some critters...

BTW, I tested old & new SF 6p tailcaps - neither work although they screw on.


----------



## clipse

Here are some pictures, you can click on them to make them bigger.


First the light:




Now the Tailcap:




The head disassembled:




Now some beamshots compared to other lights I have

First my brightest light, Borealis (advertised 1050 lumens)




Next the R500 (advertised 500 lumens)




And now the G2 with a P61 LA (advertised 120 lumens)





Enjoy,

clipse

*edited to add*: I might mention that the batteries weren't at full charge. They registered 7.58 volts when I got it(on my multimeter). I still have to charge it fully. I'm sure that will make a difference. ​


----------



## JB

larryk said:


> If there is some voltage sag with the S version, and there more than likely is, the bulb should last longer at the cost of slightly less lumen output.



Coming back to this post, what's the normal lifespan of the bulb?

Any ideas how much longer the S bulb would last and how much fewer lumens it will output?


----------



## clipse

Anyone have an idea of what the cut off voltage is for the battery pack?

clipse


----------



## clipse

Here is my review of the R500

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/136123


----------



## Whitelitee

Okay, I got the light today. Its really built nice like everyone said. I have charged it to the green light a few times already today, and boy that sucker is bright. But I noticed through some of my short uses and green charge light. That about 30 seconds of on time equals to about 10+ mins of charging before the light is green again. I really like this light, Im just wondering if there is any faster chargers we can buy or locate that will charge the light faster and saftley?


----------



## onlinewarlord

Ok for whatever reasons SEARCH is not working for me so I'm just going to ask here.

I have had a Scorpion for a few weeks now, and it has only seen occasional and brief usage since I got it. The other day I decided to give it my own runtime test. Since attempting to check the run time I have discovered that my Scorpion can not even handle 1 minute of constant on before it goes completely off.

I charged the battery again and retried the test. Again 45 second runtime and then it goes off. There is no dimming, it goes straight from ON to Off, and then it requires recharging to light again.

Anyone else have this problem? or have a solution?


----------



## Fusion_m8

onlinewarlord said:


> Ok for whatever reasons SEARCH is not working for me so I'm just going to ask here.
> 
> I have had a Scorpion for a few weeks now, and it has only seen occasional and brief usage since I got it. The other day I decided to give it my own runtime test. Since attempting to check the run time I have discovered that my Scorpion can not even handle 1 minute of constant on before it goes completely off.
> 
> I charged the battery again and retried the test. Again 45 second runtime and then it goes off. There is no dimming, it goes straight from ON to Off, and then it requires recharging to light again.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem? or have a solution?




Sounds like you may have an issue with your battery pack... the cells in the standard R500 battery pack is sub standard to say the least. 

If you look at some of the previous posts in this thread regarding the battery pack, the concensus is that the battery pack is nowhere near in terms of quality as the flashlight it comes with. 

Some members have recommended replacing the crappy standard cells with either Panasonic or DLG 18650s...

If I were you, I'd email the seller and get it replaced as a manufacturing defect warranty issue.


----------



## DrJ

Just went for a R500S from ebay...had to have one for Halloween, huh....


----------



## Fusion_m8

DrJ said:


> Just went for a R500S from ebay...had to have one for Halloween, huh....




"Trick or tre... AAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! MY EYES!!!! :lolsign:


----------



## JB

My R500S arrived on Monday. Will post some pictures and a longer writeup in a new thread but I'll say that this is one sweet light!

Thanks to CPF for alerting me to this light.


----------



## Penguin

Mine should be coming in tommorow or the day after  can't wait to see it!


----------



## DrJ

Got my R500S today...nice light (esp. for the price), I do like it...it's brigther (I think) than my 25W H3 based small spotlight which is supposed to be somewhere around 500 bulb lumens.

I plugged the charger into a device that shows power draw...and even after the charge light turns green, it still draws power for about another 45 minutes...after that the charger power draw finally drops to zero.

Guess I should order a extra bulb or two sometime soon....


----------



## DrJ

UGH...my R500S is only getting about 7 minutes runtime from full charge until it turns off!?! Maybe a bad battery, I guess, anyone else having this problem?

I'm going to test it a few more times, and if the results are the same, I'm probably just going to return it....


----------



## Penguin

I got my R500 (non-s) but I haven't done an extended runtime test for the light... (it's supposed to be a tactical light like the M6!). I know a couple members mentioning their M6's shut down due to overheated 123's after 6-9 minutes...


----------



## DrJ

Well my R500S is going back...it now runs for only about 3.5 minutes total on a full charge until it shuts off and needs to be recharged before it will run again...even if I don't run it continuously but rather cycle it 2 minutes on and 2 minutes off, the total run time is less than 4 minutes on a full charge.

Since the charger voltage seems OK, my battery pack is probably bad....


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

For you guys who are having problems with the charger, where did you buy it?


----------



## rookie

Also, if was from eBay, could you return it?


----------



## Walt175

adirondackdestroyer said:


> For you guys who are having problems with the charger, where did you buy it?


 
I bought Onlinewarlord's R500S off the B/S/T. After playing with it a little, it seems that the problem with his is the protection circut. If you use it for 15 seconds or less, it will work many times. After 15 seconds it will shut off. Plug in the charger just long enough to reset the protection circut, and it will work again.
I have a new battery pack coming from Airsoftshooting, but would like to try fixing this one. Anyone know where to get a new ptc? Besides, there's no garrantee that the new battery won't have any problems either.


----------



## s13tsilvia

after reading all the reviews etc, i decided to make this my first purchase of a quality super light. so i just bought one myself, cant wait to get it,
thanks for all the input and advice


----------



## BlackBlade

Is there any way to lockout the tail cap of the R500?

Thanks in advance

BlackBlade


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I was just outside with my R500 that I got for my Birthday on Monday. It had about 5 minutes runtime on it because it had rained the last two nights so I couldn't bring it outside. I was outside using it and the bulb BLEW!!!!! What the hell is going on? 5 minutes of use and it blows... unbelievable. I bought it from the retailer on Ebay and I will be contacting him now and asking for a replacement bulb. 

Has this happened to anyone else? This is going to be my last Incan light because this crap just can't happen. Damnit


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

My only guess would be that the glass had been contaminated with oil from a fingerprint.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Paul_in_Maryland said:


> My only guess would be that the glass had been contaminated with oil from a fingerprint.


 

I didn't touch the lens,reflector, and especially not the bulb. Are you saying it must have been touched in the factory?


----------



## SCEMan

I've been using my R500 on my every-other nightly walk near the foothills and so far (knock on wood) no problems. I recharge it after each use. I'm seeing so much more wildlife than I did with my TL-3. Don't know if I blinded it or what, but I illuminated something flying and then found a tiny baby owl sitting on the trail. It appeared stunned and I could have easily picked it up. Hope the coyotes I saw in a deadfall about 70 yards up the hill didn't spot it...


----------



## larryk

I ordered a second lamp assembly when I bought my R500. One lamp is noticeably whiter than the other. My guess would be that some of the lamps are running right at the edge.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I didn't touch the lens,reflector, and especially not the bulb. Are you saying it must have been touched in the factory?


Well, I didn't want to speculate on whose fingerprint it might be! The other theory makes sense: The bulb runs so close to its limit that we're going to see more go "Pop."


----------



## cheapo

i took out my bulb... adjusted it to the center of the reflector ( i did touch the actuall bulb but i wiped it off)... and i must say... so far so good.

-David


----------



## Whitelitee

shiiiii.... I was just using my light about 5mins ago then pop!!. Yep so I got to order a new bulb. To bad there isnt any other bulb we coud use in it..

Edit: Damn.. thoese crappy bulbs arent cheap. What are some preventions and tips, I could use with my next bulb to make it last longer then 1 1/2 to 2 hours max of use?? I never droped the light on anything hard or anything like that..But the filiment had always been off center in the bulb, could that of been any cause? This kinda pisses me off but ohwell..


----------



## Whitelitee

anyone?


----------



## fivefive

Hey guys, just wondering if your R500 is still functioning? LOL 

also do you guys like it a lot?? anyone?


----------



## cheapo

well, i went out to find some friends who were playing manhunt... i was in the passengers seat beaming out the window and this thing has some serious CHUCK! i mean it is rediculous... put my headlights (on low) to shame. It seem every bit as reliable as any other light i own... and the machining is excellent. 

@whitelitee

prevention tips: try not to charge it for too long after the light stops blinking. Then i would wait 15+ minutes after you took out the charger to turn it on. Also try not to use it for over 15 minutes at a time....

personally, i love this light. I have not had any problems yet (knock on wood), but i'm still on my first charge- by the way, the battery life on this thing seems really good. good luck on getting a bulb whitelitee.

-David


----------



## Whitelitee

Fivefive, I love the light too its really cool. 

Thank you for the tips cheapo, Yes I will start to wait longer after I take it off the charger, the werid part is that, before the bulb blew I had been using the light on an off for about total of 15 mins of light, so the battery wasnt near fully chargerd at all when it happend..


----------



## fivefive

hey guys, I have just ordered this, may I ask how long do I need to charge it for the first time? and how long does it usually take everytime i charge it again??

many thanks


----------



## DrJ

My R500S went back on RMA yesterday...hopefully the new one I get won't have issues with the battery pack like this one did....


----------



## cheapo

fivefive said:


> hey guys, I have just ordered this, may I ask how long do I need to charge it for the first time? and how long does it usually take everytime i charge it again??
> 
> many thanks



if i had to guess i'd say maybe 3 hrs.... not sure how long it takes after the first charge though.

-David


----------



## lcpltac

Whitelitee
I've also had a bulb blow (I think). Been using mine for about 3 weeks on and of. About 6 charges. Charged mine before I went out hunting. About 2 hours later used it briefly (1 -2 minutes) went to use it again, wouldn't work at all. Tried it again 10 minutes later, worked fine, used it 1 - 2 minutes and hasn't worked since. Bulb looks fine but when put on a meter, open circuit. Battery works (checked on a Surefire P91 bulb), have continuity through the torch body and the bulb looks fine, just doesn't work. I'm going to buy another bulb (too much spent to shelve it) but if it keeps it up it'll be a hanger queen.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Anyone considering buying this light DON'T buy it from the guy on Ebay selling them for $79.99. I had my bulb blow in mere minutes when first turning it on and am having a hell of a time returning this because of his lack of communication and inability to speak very much English. Buy it from Lighthoud or I recomend to not buy at all because the bulbs are WAY too expensive to be replacing them every 5 minutes (literally).


----------



## Eric242

adirondackdestroyer said:


> ....or I recomend to not buy at all ....


I bought this light a while ago and even though I don´t have any trouble with it (it works just fine for me) I wouldn´t recommend it to any of my people because it seems like a lottery (due to bad quality control) if you receive a good light or one with serious issues.

Eric


----------



## fivefive

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Anyone considering buying this light DON'T buy it from the guy on Ebay selling them for $79.99. I had my bulb blow in mere minutes when first turning it on and am having a hell of a time returning this because of his lack of communication and inability to speak very much English. Buy it from Lighthoud or I recomend to not buy at all because the bulbs are WAY too expensive to be replacing them every 5 minutes (literally).




what's the name of the guy on Ebay pls??


----------



## fivefive

Right I bought it from "airsoftshooting", anyone had any problem with their R500 from him??

thanks a lot...


----------



## jts

you can also get them from Waion for $90 shipped (check the dealer board). shipping was fast and people seem to generally be satisfied with his service.

fyi, i just sold my scorpion to fund other things, but i had zero problems with bulb or batts. i was, and am, a big fan.


----------



## lcpltac

Regarding "airsoftshooting" or eHobby Asia, I bought my R500 from them, and while it's blown a bulb already, I put that down to G&P rather than them. The torch came sealed and working, I can't see that having anything to do with them. I've never had an issue contacting them but Hong Kong is in the same timezone as Oz so that could be a reason. And I've only used email for contact, but Joseph didn't seem to have any issues with English. Try them again, all I've had (except for the blow-a-matic bulb) have been positive experiences. I've bought a heap of items (some flashlight related, some not) and this is the first thing I've had go sour. Unfortunatley his warrenty is 30 days only and realistically postage to HK to send it back to G&P isn't going to be cheap.
I'm going to replace the bulb and semi-retire it I think, maybe use it as a mod bed for a Surefire MN11 bulb. Any suggestions on another bulb? Remember I'm in Oz where the selection is pretty limited.
Cheers


----------



## IMTRBO

Just for the record, I also bought mine from airsoftshooting and have had ZERO problems with mine. And it hasn't been babied either, my friends have been borrowing it and treating it kinda rough. They also flash it on and off really fast, which I don't imagine is really good for the bulb, but it's still working great.

It does seem from the above posts however, that there's a bit of a lottery involved with the bulbs. Probably more related to the manufacturer than airsoftshooting.


----------



## bitterman1970

Well, I got my Scorpion a few days ago......could be brighter for the price




...seriously, this thing is the doggies DooDaa's as far as I'm concerned.I haven't used it for more than 10-15 secs at a time as I feel this is a "look ,its over there" sort of light. I intend to do a bit of a waterproofing test on this thing.I shall report in as soon as I've carried this out.

Glass lens, HAII ,rechargeable, kinda bright, small and great for annoying sleeping cats (I've got three to choose from!).....and for the price, I don't think you can go wrong.

Just my 2 pennies.....


----------



## DrJ

My RMA R500S replacement arrives UPS today...I just hope the new unit works OK....


----------



## cheapo

used mine for maybe 20 min yesterday... was surprised that the body didnt get hot at all.

-David


----------



## Fusion_m8

I was watching the movie Pitch Black(starring Vin Diesel:rock on DVD last night and I'm imagining just how much easier it would be for those survivors if they were all armed with the R500 Scorpion...:devil:

Those nasty aliens would all be  and its end of story!:laughing:


----------



## JB

I bought my R500S from airsoftshooting as well. I've no problems with them as a seller.

As for the product itself I've no problems with mine so far (touch wood). However, I do take note of the problems faced by others above and blame that on the manufacturer. Heck, for a rechargeable 500-lumen light under $80 something's gotta give and I believe it would be in the QC and manufacturing consistency and also lesser quality components (e.g. we've heard about the battery pack). So, looks like it is a little bit of a lottery at the moment.

Edit: I've just posted a quick review over at the Reviews sub-forum: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138829


----------



## DrJ

ARG...(#$%^)...my second R500S (the short version) has the same problem as the first one...after a full charge, it runs for only about 3 minutes before shutting off and not starting again until being recharged...and then the charge cycle until a green light is very short....

Something is apparently wrong with the battery protection circuit on these R500S units, and now this one has to go back too...for a refund, I suppose, this time...I don't have the time to fool with these any more....


----------



## cheapo

DrJ said:


> ARG...(#$%^)...my second R500S (the short version) has the same problem as the first one...after a full charge, it runs for only about 3 minutes before shutting off and not starting again until being recharged...and then the charge cycle until a green light is very short....
> 
> Something is apparently wrong with the battery protection circuit on these R500S units, and now this one has to go back too...for a refund, I suppose, this time...I don't have the time to fool with these any more....



just go for the r500... i love mine.

-David


----------



## Pyzon

The only problem I've had with airsoftshooter is getting them to answer my emails. I sent them one last week and then again over the weekend and so far all I get is nothing. How quick have they been at replying to the rest of you out there ?

Item descriptions on Ebay sound like you can expect better of them, don't you all agree ?


----------



## lcpltac

I usually get replies within a couple of hours. Are you trying to contact through eBay or via [email protected]? I usually use [email protected]

Cheers


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

DO *NOT* buy from Airsoftshooting on Ebay.  I have had a hell of a time with them since my bulb blew within minutes of use. They have terrible response time and often answer questions with odd answers that don't actually answer the question at all but are mostly just wasting time because I have to ask the question over again. 


BUY THE LIGHT FROM LIGHTHOUND OR DON'T BUY AT ALL!!! Trust me!


----------



## fivefive

adirondackdestroyer said:


> DO *NOT* buy from Airsoftshooting on Ebay.  I have had a hell of a time with them since my bulb blew within minutes of use. They have terrible response time and often answer questions with odd answers that don't actually answer the question at all but are mostly just wasting time because I have to ask the question over again.
> 
> 
> BUY THE LIGHT FROM LIGHTHOUND OR DON'T BUY AT ALL!!! Trust me!



R500 or R500S??


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

I bought the regular R500, but I wouldn't buy anything from them again due to their terrible customer service. Buy from Lighthound. He's in the U.S and is MUCH easier to work with.


----------



## FlashInThePan

Just another quick note of praise for the R500. I received mine a week or two ago and put it against my ROP LE; the ROP LE's a bit brighter, but not by much. The R500 is an impressive light! For a light that costs $80 and has the ability to recharge just by plugging it in, this thing is a phenomenal deal.

- FITP


----------



## Walt175

Got my new battery from Airsoftshooting, and it looks like it works fine. I ran the light for up to 5 minutes at a time several times tonight. No problems, and the light seemed brighter then the old battery. Now to take apart the old battery and see if it's problem is a bad cell or bad PTC.


----------



## Whitelitee

This light is a piece of sh*t.. My second bulb just blew.. I only had it on for 6 mins. This really pisses me off gosh darnit..


----------



## JB

Sorry to hear about that Whitelitee


----------



## Whitelitee

Sorry for the bad language I was upset, So what I have figured is that you can not use the light over five minutes or it will blow, at least with mine... And now Im gonna have to order the reflector assembly because from all the bulb blowings it has chiped up the reflector. Last time Im fixing it and Im not going to use it that much any more. They really need to lower the price of the bulbs.


----------



## spyderknut

Lit up the street with mine on halloween. Burned it for a good 30 minutes with no problem. Plugged it in overnight after.


----------



## Whitelitee

Continues 30 mins? Hmm, maybe my battery is putting out to much voltage or somthing and the bulbs get to hot. The battery was not fully charged at all again when this happend just like the first time.. I dont know, anyone have any ideas? like a bad battery pack? or somthing..


----------



## SCEMan

*Curious as to R500 Problems & Seller Relationship*

I've ready many posts with QC problems and am curious as to whether there is a link to the seller's stock. I purchased mine from Lighthound and use it regularly w/no problems (so far). 

Anyone care to provide their R500 experiences and seller?


----------



## nobody

I got one from lighthound 3 or 4 weeks ago, have had no problems yet but I have not had any need to run the light more than 5 minutes at a clip. Mine probably has a total run time of about 45 minutes to date. This is a very bright white (for incand) throw light and is not nearly as cheesy as most imports I've seen. YMMV


----------



## Pyzon

Any new opinions on whether G&P has resolved lamp issues ? Also does airsoftshooter respond in a timely manner to replace bad lamps ?


Thanks.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer

Pyzon said:


> Any new opinions on whether G&P has resolved lamp issues ? Also does airsoftshooter respond in a timely manner to replace bad lamps ?
> 
> 
> Thanks.


 
The answer to that question is NO!!! I had my lamp blow on October 16th and have been emailing them ever since. They have been putting me off and are reluctant to replace my bulb. I sent them pictures of everything so they better figure something out before I leave negative feedback, report them to Ebay, and file a chargeback. 

Honestly this light ISN'T worth it! Buy one of the nice Wolf Eyes set ups (9DX) or something else. These bulbs SUCK!!!


----------



## cheapo

i'm pretty surprised... mine has about an hour of use on it... and it seems pretty solid.

-David


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Buy one of the nice Wolf Eyes set ups (9DX) or something else.


 Make that the 300-lumen Wolf Eyes M90-13V Rattlesnake or M-300 Lion. 

By next week, a 1x168A extender should be available that will allow the M90-13V to be powered by three 168A cells.


----------



## fivefive

OMG, having used this torch for just after the first charge, it is not working anymore.

what can I do? I bought it from airsoftshooter on the ebay.   

Can I simply get a replacement bulb ? would that solve the problem? or do you guys think its more to do with the torch itself including the battery/circuit??

Thanks a lot,


----------



## cheapo

hmm... i'm surprised at this, my bulb *seems* fine, and has been working well... i'd reccomend ordering a new bulb from waion, thats where i got my light, and the bulb works like a champ. -knock on wood-

-David


----------



## D-Dog

I think like many others have said that this is really a lottery. I bought mine back in Setpember, put maybe like 3 or 4 hours on it and everything is working fine. One time I even ran it for like 15-20 min. I also bought from airsoftshooter, however, if I need a replacement lamp or battery, I might go through the coompany


----------



## fivefive

cheapo said:


> hmm... i'm surprised at this, my bulb *seems* fine, and has been working well... i'd reccomend ordering a new bulb from waion, thats where i got my light, and the bulb works like a champ. -knock on wood-
> 
> -David




Yes I'm surprised too, my bulb seems to have no problem, but then all of a sudden it just stopped working, and it never work again...

the bulb looks fine when i check it, but it just won't work.


----------



## LED Cool

for those have has bulb that doesn't work, how does the bulb glass looks like? still clear and one can see the filament? if not then most likely the bulb is gone!

if the glass is still clear, then may be you can do a continuity check using a multi-meter. set it to continuity check mode and touch both the probes at the big and small spring of the bulb respectively. if the meter bips then the bulb should be ok and you may have a contact/battery problems else where.

also i would like to find out what type of body design that you guys are having. it seems that the R500 scorpion has two types of body design. 

type 1 is square & round body.
type 2 is round body with checkering/knurling pattern

just my 2 cents. thanks.
khoo


----------



## cheapo

mine is the newer version without knurling.

-David


----------



## corporal

I have used the r500s every night at work for over a month with no problems untill now. All of the sudden the light only lasts about 1 min from full charge to nothing. No dimming or fading, just screaming bright to nothing. Then if you plug it back into the charger for only a second it seems to reset it and its instantly good for 1 more min. then it shuts off again. Could this be the battery or is it some sort of circuit inside causing it to shut off. If it is the battery , i dont know where i would even begin to find one for this light. I have only seen replacements for the bigger r500 version. I hate to switch back to one of my old lights now that i have experienced that much light but reliability is a must. The surefire 8nx is going back on the duty belt before my shift starts tonight. Even if i fix the problem, i dont think i can trust this light again to be the only one on my belt.


----------



## cheapo

http://cgi.ebay.com/G-P-7-4V-1400mA...yZ106988QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

-david


----------



## lcpltac

With a new globe mines working again. However with my experience with the R500 and others here, it's going to be religated to occasional use and my M3 Surefire is going back in the pouch for serious use. Nice looking and bright torch but just nowhere reliable enough.


----------



## Walt175

corporal said:


> I have used the r500s every night at work for over a month with no problems untill now. All of the sudden the light only lasts about 1 min from full charge to nothing. No dimming or fading, just screaming bright to nothing. Then if you plug it back into the charger for only a second it seems to reset it and its instantly good for 1 more min. then it shuts off again. Could this be the battery or is it some sort of circuit inside causing it to shut off. If it is the battery , i dont know where i would even begin to find one for this light. I have only seen replacements for the bigger r500 version. I hate to switch back to one of my old lights now that i have experienced that much light but reliability is a must. The surefire 8nx is going back on the duty belt before my shift starts tonight. Even if i fix the problem, i dont think i can trust this light again to be the only one on my belt.


 
It's the battery. I bought a used R500s that had the same problem. A new battery, and it works fine. I think the PTC is no good, but have been too busy to attempt rebuilding the old pack.


----------



## fivefive

lcpltac said:


> With a new globe mines working again. However with my experience with the R500 and others here, it's going to be religated to occasional use and my M3 Surefire is going back in the pouch for serious use. Nice looking and bright torch but just nowhere reliable enough.




Hi there, do you mean airsoftshooter send you a new replacement bulb and it start working again??

did he send it to you for free? or did you have to pay for it?

thanks.


----------



## lcpltac

Paid for it myself. Returning gear to HK costs more than buying a new one. Plus I was outside his 30 day warrenty and I've never even had a reply from G&P about warrenty. All tto much trouble, I'll just write it off as experience and stick to Surefire.


----------



## Pyzon

My R500 finally arrived today, (13 days Hong Kong to Ohio, home of the OSU Buckeyes, #1 in the Nation, btw) and all I can say is:

DAMN, THAT'S A REALLY BRIGHT FLASHLIGHT !!

I'm trying to be really nice to it though, for awhile, cause I'm going to be seriously bummed if I have the same lamp and battery failures that have been already reported far too often in this thread.

So far, the only complaint I have is airsoftshooter on eBay has yet to reply to a single email (out of 5 or 6 ?) I've sent over the past 3 weeks or so. 

If that's the kind of "customer service" this guy provides, figure on buying out of pocket replacement parts for early failures is the norm.

Let the buyer beware, but a lot of light for the money.


----------



## cheapo

I RECOMMEND ALL TO BUY FROM WAION OR LIGHTHOUND!.... very, very reputable dealers, and just straight up great people to buy from. I dont know about Fifthunit, but i havent heard any complaints about them.

-David


----------



## SCEMan

Ditto here. My Lighthound-purchased R500 has performed flawlessly so far in every other night use...


----------



## fivefive

Right, this is what airsoftshooting told me to do after my torch simply stopped working: -

"Have you charge the battery overnight for the first time charging?

If not, please kindly charge the battery over 10 hours now. Then try again."

Any idea??


----------



## Whitelitee

I dont know why your light is not working but I do know somthing. After two bulb explosions, I decided I needed a new reflector for the 500 because there where all these knicks in the old one. So yesterday I recived my reflector with a new bulb from light hound. And I will tell you with the new reflector the light throws alot futher. The hotspot is alot more intense and smaller. I like it, compared to the more floody beam of the old reflector. When you look at the two side by side with the light off you can tell the reflectors are diffrent. I dont know im happy with the new parts, its just I know I cant leave the light on for more then 4 mintues at all, or I will have pretty much payed for a new light in parts.


----------



## fivefive

OMG, my torch is working again, i can't believe it.

I have just charged it for 7 hours, and tested it again, and it works fine.....

OMG OMG


----------



## corporal

Thanks for the info Walt, I ordered a new battery pack but it has not arrived yet. I just took the shrink wrap off the old one and discovered something disturbing. I have seen the r500s advertised with 1400mAh and by another seller with 1500mAh batteries. The batteries in my pack are both light purple in color and approx 49 mm long but one is stamped 1300mAh and the other is stamped 1250mAh.


----------



## Whitelitee

I have a crazy story so last night I was awaken immediately to a very sharp stinging sensation. What happend was I have my scropion charger next to my bed stand so thats where I keep the light. Well some how I fell alseep next to my scropion (unpluged), and in the middle of the night around 2am. I most of rolled on top of the scropion and it got stuck in the on position. When I woke up I turned the light off immediately. and it still worked!! Good, well the whole light was, very ,very hot, I mean I put a couple drops of water on the body and it evaporated fast. Couldnt hold it for more then 1 second at all. Im suprised it didnt burn anything, and the bulb didnt explode again. So it still works . I dont know how long it was on but Im glad I felt it. It must of been on for a decent time tho, because it was pretty dim, when I checked it after it cooled. Wow that could been a fire in my bed. So lesson lernt dont sleep with a Scorpion in your bed...


----------



## fivefive

Hey guys, if your torch just stopped working for no reason, but the bulb doesn't seem to have blown, try charging the torch for at least 10 hours, and see if it works again.

Cos mine started to work again after that... hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## DrJ

That didn't work for my R500S...the second one (replacement) would run for 45 seconds and then just shut down until charged again...I gave it a really extended charge, and that didn't help at all....

So, I just sent it back for a refund...I hope you guys have better luck than I had with the R500S....


----------



## Pyzon

One week and counting for my Scorpion R500 so far, maybe on for 10 minutes max at any one time. Second charge took around 1700 mah, so maybe 500 mah remains at shutdown. 

I'm really babying this thing hoping it will be a good long term light 'cause it is SERIOUSLY BRIGHT ! I'm happy now for the price but will not enjoy having to fart around with new lamps and batteries more than once in a great while.

BTW, mine has a bit more floody spill than I would choose, lights up the entire yard at a level bright enough to see anything laying around you might "trip over". Center spot is severly white and strong though.

Maybe the replacement lamps/reflectors might be different from Lighthound ?


----------



## fivefive

DrJ said:


> That didn't work for my R500S...the second one (replacement) would run for 45 seconds and then just shut down until charged again...I gave it a really extended charge, and that didn't help at all....
> 
> So, I just sent it back for a refund...I hope you guys have better luck than I had with the R500S....



That sounds like the problem of the battery itself...


----------



## Whitelitee

They are diffrent for sure.. I put my stock reflector in and it was floody and lights up everything, like you discribed. The replacment reflector has a much smaller spot and throws alot futher.


----------



## cheapo

well, i took out the battery and put in 2 18650s, and it wouldnt work... even if i added aluminum foil to fill the gaps... mine are fully protected.

-David


----------



## D MacAlpine

cheapo said:


> well, i took out the battery and put in 2 18650s, and it wouldnt work... even if i added aluminum foil to fill the gaps... mine are fully protected.


 
What "brand" of 18650s are you using? From what I understand most of the protected ones (except AW/Pila/Wolf Eyes) won't light a powerful incandescent with a single click.


----------



## cheapo

well, i have tenergy fully protected, and all they do is make sparks when i contact the - end with the battery tube

-David


----------



## D MacAlpine

That's probably the trouble then - the protection circuit cuts in at too low a current threshold to fire up the lamp.

Try some quick multiple clicks whilst you look at the filament. Does it glow faintly each time? You may be able to fire it up like this, but you'd probably be happier getting cells that don't cause this problem.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

*rebadged R500 (Ultrafire) $70 shipped (U.S. eBay)*

Thread here.
(added): I just noticed the charger is not the same: It comes with the new external Ultrafire smart charger. You must remove the cells to charge them. Still, you get a multipurpose charger for your other 18650 (and shorter?) cells.


----------



## larryk

cheapo said:


> well, i took out the battery and put in 2 18650s, and it wouldnt work... even if i added aluminum foil to fill the gaps... mine are fully protected.
> 
> -David



How are you using the aluminum foil ? It may be shorting out inside the battery tube.


----------



## cheapo

my positive ends are flat, so i use the aluminum foil to ensure that they touch. i also use it to touch the battery tube to the negative end, cuz the tailcap wont reach... i'v tried many times, and it just wont work... not that it matters, cuz my battery pack works like a champ, but i was just checking.

-David


----------



## Eric242

CR2 and 14250 rechargeables are usually charged with one or two small spacer magnets. I don´t know if that would work within a flashlight, but maybe it is possible to use one or two of those magnetic spacers between the two 18650 cells?

Eric


----------



## Eric242

Btw., by accident I just found the perfect pouch for the R500 light: Blackhawk Flare Pouch





I had something completly different in mind for that pouch but it didn´t work out, that´s why I tried some of my flashlights with it. It just fits my R500 very nice, is molle compatible, has a fastex buckle and velcro, can be attached both ways to carry the light bezel up or bezel down.

Eric


----------



## HighLight

I wonder if the bulb and reflector in this light are the same as the r500:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200052457684&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## cheapo

HighLight said:


> I wonder if the bulb and reflector in this light are the same as the r500:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=200052457684&rd=1&rd=1



the reflector looks more stippled to me.

-David


----------



## BrighTor

That ebay Superfire looks like it comes with the new charger AW is selling...it looks just the same anyway. I'm tempted, but the $20 shipping kills it for my interest. Maybe when/if some of you guys try it....


----------



## Pyzon

After a half dozen or so battery cycles, the last time my R500 shut down, the stock battery only took 900 Mah to top off, so I'm wondering about the protection circuit this rascal comes with, or maybe even the true capacity of the cells. 

My son and I have used unprotected LiPo cells for a couple of years flying RC planes and we simply stop flying and switch the cells at the first sign of a performance dropoff
and it takes on average 80% of the cell capacity to recharge. So far we have avoided ruining any cells due to over discharge.

I'm interested in hearing of the success (or lack thereof ) any of you have had with upgraded protected or unprotected cells in this or other similar lights.

So far I'm not overly pleased with this light, but in all fairness I sure wouldn't complain, for the price. I'd just like the duration/protection shutdown to be a bit more predictable, sorta like my 10 year old 9N's with upgraded NiMh cells. Until then I cannot consider this light to be a reliable replacement for the 9N. I am still on the original lamp, so I have not had lamp failures like a lot of you report. BUT, I am still treating this light pretty gently.

But damn, this is sure one bright light !


----------



## larry2

the wolfeyes M90X seems quite competitive to this at the present
http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=1-20-40-6118 $60 !
however the rechargable version does cost more....
the wolfeyes might be a little less bright, but it seems to have a lot better reputation for reliability...


----------



## LOBOLUMENS

The Wolf Eyes M90X is an excellent flashlight. The non-rechargeable version (M90X) is only slightly less bright than the Scorpion R500 but now you can buy a drop-in lamp module for your M90X that boosts it from 300 lumens to 550 lumens for only $22.99! This lamp assembly is availabe from lumensfactory.com.


----------



## KnOeFz

The Ulrafire version of this light is now also available at Dae's shop for $44.38 with shipping included, but no batteries/charger included.


----------



## cheapo

ok.. just wondering... those who said that the new reflector increases throw... how does it differ from the old one? is it possible that it has to do with the bulb? try swapping the bulbs to make sure. thanx


----------



## Chuck289

Well I just got my R500 today. The O ring around the lens wasn't seated so I had to take it apart and seat it properly. Easy fix. The hard thing was putting it back together. Trying to screw the head on while the spring is pushing back makes it want to cross thread. I almost destroyed the threads trying to put it back together. I was worried. But its all assembled and working now so I dont have any reason to take it apart again, at least for a while.


----------



## Takashilee

Guys, saw your comments on this R500. I know it is a powerful flashlight and so on but it has negative comments more than the good ones. As I see, most of the comments are on the bulbs and batteries. I was thinking of getting one and it makes me pause for a moment and ask myself, "is this my 1st flashlight?"

Calling all R500 owners, pls give me your advices whether I should get one. Thank you.


----------



## cheapo

i'd say "get one" and you wont regret it  if you do, however, i would get it from lighthound.com

-David


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

Takashilee said:


> As I see, most of the comments are on the bulbs and batteries. I was thinking of getting one and it makes me pause for a moment and ask myself, "is this my 1st flashlight?"
> 
> Calling all R500 owners, pls give me your advices whether I should get one.


If you like the beam and output but hesitate about the electronics, I would get the Ultrafire version. It's cheaper, and you can use the cells and charger of your choice (Ultrafire, AW, Wolf Eyes, Pila). You can even standardize on the protected cells that you might use for other lights.


----------



## Glen C

cheapo said:


> i'd say "get one" and you wont regret it  if you do, however, i would get it from lighthound.com
> 
> -David


 
David normally I would agree with you but as Takashilee is in Malaysia any greater aftersales service advantage would be eaten up by freight. It is a chinese light, I would suggest buying it from HK or China as they are close to Malaysia, no point flying to the other side of the world! I paid US$78 delivered to Aus.

At the price of this light you can afford a spare bulb, it represents good value for money.


----------



## cheapo

Glen C said:


> David normally I would agree with you but as Takashilee is in Malaysia any greater aftersales service advantage would be eaten up by freight. It is a chinese light, I would suggest buying it from HK or China as they are close to Malaysia, no point flying to the other side of the world! I paid US$78 delivered to Aus.
> 
> At the price of this light you can afford a spare bulb, it represents good value for money.



very good point


----------



## Fusion_m8

Takashilee said:


> Guys, saw your comments on this R500. I know it is a powerful flashlight and so on but it has negative comments more than the good ones. As I see, most of the comments are on the bulbs and batteries. I was thinking of getting one and it makes me pause for a moment and ask myself, "is this my 1st flashlight?"
> 
> Calling all R500 owners, pls give me your advices whether I should get one. Thank you.



Hi Takashilee:

Welcome to CPF! 

Before you decide to get one, you should ask yourself what you are going to use it for. Many CPFers are living in the USA and they use their lights for big game hunting, military training, law enforcement and security work, even war! These activities demand a very robust and well made flashlight that your life can depend on and can withstand physical abuse, weapon recoil, snow, rain, hot sun, desert sand, river mud etc...

In Malaysia, I doubt very much you will be using this light like the way our fellow CPFers will be using it in the USA. You will most likely be using it for light to medium recreational use such as camping, fishing, chasing girls, walking in the kampong, rubber/palm plantations etc... which would not seriously test the limits of these budget, chinese made flashlights.

If you treat your equipment with respect, it should give you back the same degree of satisfaction...

My R500 has performed flawlessly for almost 6 months, only requiring one bulb change purely because of human error: I turned on the flashlight while it was plugged into the charger and the bulb insta-flashed itself(blewout).

So if you want my opinion if it was worth the AUD$102 I paid for the light? YES: very bright for the money and its rechargeable. 

Sure, there are dozens of better made and brighter flashlights intended to bring you to the end of the world and back, but how much do these lights cost? 

For recreational and hobby use, the R500 is good value for money.


----------



## Takashilee

Fusion,

Thanks for ur advice. Chase girl - nah!!! :laughing: I don't even stay in kampong. Anyway, will mostly use it in recreational.

I am currently looking into Surefire. Let say for recreational, which Surefire model would you recommend me? Or is there any other brand?

Other, feel free to comment.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Recreational use but you like a Surefire? Any of the Surefires will be more than capable for recreational use... but it all depends on what you like, what pleases you the most... If you really want to wow your friends get the M3-T or M4 with big teeth those 2 lights are the best looking Surefires in my opinion, and you can get a KL5 or KL6 LED head if you need extended runtime. But one of those babies delivered to Malaysia will be close to 1000 ringgit bro...:naughty: then you got to factor in batteries because the M3-T and M4 do suck down battery juice pretty quickly...

Then again... you got the R500 which is as bright as a stock M4, but its rechargeable, and costs about 1/3 the price of the M4 delivered to your door. 

Imagine the R500 like a Subaru WRX and the M4 like a Porsche, both deliver similar performance, WRX is way cheaper to buy and maintain. But the Porsche is higher quality, made with better materials, more durable and higher resale value.

In this day and age, we get what we pay for...

Choice is yours!




Takashilee said:


> Fusion,
> 
> Thanks for ur advice. Chase girl - nah!!! :laughing: I don't even stay in kampong. Anyway, will mostly use it in recreational.
> 
> I am currently looking into Surefire. Let say for recreational, which Surefire model would you recommend me? Or is there any other brand?
> 
> Other, feel free to comment.


----------



## Glen C

Great analogy Fusion


----------



## Fusion_m8

Hi Takashilee:

On second thoughts, the ideal flashlight for you to get is the Surefire BEAST,
check it out here...:thumbsup:


----------



## Takashilee

omg, do you know how much it cost? I bet it's expensive. My currency is in Ringgit Malaysia(RM), not USD or Pound Sterling. Anyway, those SureFire L series or M series should be ok. Thanks for the info, Fusion.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Expensive? Maybe... but rated at 2000lumens! Cost? Only US$4800 + shipping!

Check it out




Takashilee said:


> omg, do you know how much it cost? I bet it's expensive. My currency is in Ringgit Malaysia(RM), not USD or Pound Sterling. Anyway, those SureFire L series or M series should be ok. Thanks for the info, Fusion.


----------



## larry2

does anyone know if the gear from this guy fit the scorpion ?
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ultrafire-K2-50...9QQihZ011QQcategoryZ16037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Glen C

Supposedly the same light, you are aware that is the LED version and the Scorpion is incandescent. What parts do you want to move across?


----------



## larry2

i was thinking that the ultrafire and the led version of the ultrafire would be quite useful if the heads and globes were interchangeable with the scorpion

it would be easy upgrading in the future with using them as a cheap base, since the scorpion globe can be quite short-lived

http://www.qualitychinagoods.com/ul...wf500-high-power-xenonrechargeable-p-526.html $40 only


----------



## larry2

does the ultrafire globe fit the G+P R500 scorpion ?
http://www.szwholesale.com/10-pcs-of-72v-bulb-for-wf-500-g72-p-843.html
as this is a good buy if they fit....


----------



## jclarksnakes

....I got my Scorpion from airsoftshooting back in july. I use it for walks in the woods and spotlighting wildlife. I am still using the original bulb and have had no problems. 
JC


----------



## tomcat017

Yea, it looks like a really nice light. I want to get some more WEs lights first, but the scorpion may be in the future some where  . Any idea how the R500 would compare to the 13V extended WE with the 700 lumens LF lamp? I imagine the WE would be quite a bit brighter, but what about the throw?

May also consider modding a Mag. I was really impressed by some of the mag mods in this thread (like Delvance's ROP 3D). Here is a real newbie question: what does ROP stand for? stupid: ). Anyway...looks like a great light for the price!


----------



## jclarksnakes

...ROP= Roar Of the Pelican
...I cannot decide which of the G&P Scorpion 500 and the Wolf-Eyes 13 volt extended M90 Rattlesnake with Lumen Factory 700 lumen bulb is brightest. The hot spot of the Scorpion is a little brighter and reaches through the trees better and further. The large spill beam of the Lumens Factory lamp assembly is brighter. My guess is that both of these lights are putting out over 400 lumens but certainly way less than the 700 advertised by Lumens Factory.
JC


----------



## NoFair

jclarksnakes said:


> ...ROP= Roar Of the Pelican
> ...I cannot decide which of the G&P Scorpion 500 and the Wolf-Eyes 13 volt extended M90 Rattlesnake with Lumen Factory 700 lumen bulb is brightest. The hot spot of the Scorpion is a little brighter and reaches through the trees better and further. The large spill beam of the Lumens Factory lamp assembly is brighter. My guess is that both of these lights are putting out over 400 lumens but certainly way less than the 700 advertised by Lumens Factory.
> JC



The Lumens Factory bulbs are rated at bulb lumens and not lumens out of the light. Bulb lumens X 0.65 -> approximation of lumens out of the light.

So the 700 lumen bulb should give 450-500 lumen out of the light, depending on lens material and reflector quality. This is pretty close to your estimate as well. 

Sverre


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

tomcat017 said:


> Any idea how the R500 would compare to the 13V extended WE with the 700 lumens LF lamp? I imagine the WE would be quite a bit brighter, but what about the throw?


According to Flashlight Reviews, the Wolf Eyes 13V in stock form delivers more total light than the R500. And that's using 150 a CELLS (1400MaH -corrected from 1200). Upgrade the lamp to the LF EO-13 and upgrade the cells to 168A 2200mAh, and the Wolf Eyes 13V should trounce the R500. The EO-13 throws like the ****ens--I imagine it's on par with FiveMega's best thrower, which (I think) is his 3x168A Stinger with a wide Stinger head (HP? plastic lens) and some superbulb whose model number escapes me. 



tomcat017 said:


> May also consider modding a Mag. I was really impressed by some of the mag mods in this thread (like Delvance's ROP 3D).


Please check out FiveMega's creations in the Group Buys section. FiveMega probaby has the most fertile mind of any flashlight modder and he has provided many beautiful plug-and-play MAG upgrades in all form factors. A number of CPFers buy at least one of everything he makes; they're all so wonderful, it's hard to choose.


----------



## tomcat017

Thanks Paul. I'll check them out now...would it be wrong to create a thread to discuss everyone's favorite Mag mods? I'm new, so I'm not sure if that would be frowned upon, since specific mag mods are discussed in various threads....


----------



## Russianesq

This light is super bright, PERIOD.

The light is also super affordable for for u are getting.

However, this thing gets HOT. I can only use at for 20 minutes max before the head is scorching hot. Total run time is 40 minutes.


----------



## Fusion_m8

I've had mine for over 6 months now, and its as bright as the day I got it... great performance for the price. However I find that the cells used in the battery pack inconsistent in performance and may be the main culprit for many people having very short run times and blown bulbs...


----------



## s13tsilvia

yep im in the same boat as well, had it for ages, i use it to go chasing rabbits with my dog on the golf course, normally get 2 nights work out of it at around 40-50 mins, and ive had it cut out a few times and left me in the dark when it ran over that time lol, but yeah its a super light for the money and ive had no probs at all


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland

tomcat017 said:


> Thanks Paul. I'll check them out now...would it be wrong to create a thread to discuss everyone's favorite Mag mods? I'm new, so I'm not sure if that would be frowned upon, since specific mag mods are discussed in various threads....


It wouldn't be wrong, but there are probably several such threads already--perhaps in the Customs and Mod forum.


----------



## JAS

I have been thinking (again) about getting one of these. Now that they have been out for a while. How are these holding up? 

Also, where is the best place to buy it?


----------



## SCEMan

I've had mine since 9/2006 and use it 2-3 times a week. It's been a super light - just what I was looking for to spot coyotes and other wildlife when walking. Integrated charging port works great for me. I simply plug it in and remove it a few hours later - no unscrewing tailcaps and battery & charger handling. I have enough of that with my other lights. 

Got mine at Lighthound, but you might want to check out Cabela's version of the same light.


----------



## JAS

*Cabela's® XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight*

Okay, that appears to be this one then
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...tx=mode+matchall&trueNum=44&N=4958+4294967283
Cabela's® XPG X-TREME LI Flashlight


----------



## Glen C

I have both lights and would confirm the WE + LF EO13 delivers more light than the Scorpion, again on the stock LRB 150A batteries.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Cut down version of the R500: the R500M

Looks darn kool!!! There's one for sale on ebay already... oh no:help:... I've got the flasha-litis urges again...


----------



## Russianesq

*the **R500M* = :thumbsup:


----------



## JAS

*G&P Scorpion R500 vs. TigerLight*

Does anybody know if any comparisons have been made between the G&P Scorpion R500 and the TigerLight. I suspect that the G&P Scorpion R500 will outperform the TigerLight, but I would like to see any comparisons, if they have been posted anywhere.


----------



## Russianesq

*Re: G&P Scorpion R500 vs. TigerLight*



JAS said:


> Does anybody know if any comparisons have been made between the G&P Scorpion R500 and the TigerLight. I suspect that the G&P Scorpion R500 will outperform the TigerLight, but I would like to see any comparisons, if they have been posted anywhere.


 
I have both the G&P Scorpion R500 and a TigerLight. They produce different beams. The Scorpion has an OP reflector, the Tigerlight does not.

The Tiger is better for through and Scorpion is good for flood.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Does anyone feel that after owning the R500 for awhile, it doesn't seem to appear as bright as the first day you got it?? I've put a new replacement bulb hoping to get that 400+ lumen blast, but somehow the new bulb still appears lacking.

Is this because my eyes have grown accustomed to 400+ lumens??

I've just ordered a brand new Surefire M4-CB to see if the 350 lumen HOLA will appear brighter than the R500.

Can anyone tell me if 300 lumens of white LED light will appear brighter than 300 lumens of yellow incandescent light? Or vice versa?


----------



## SCEMan

I've had an R500 since 9/06 and of late have only used it sporadically. But when I turn it on, I'm still surprised by it's wall of light. I've never changed the original bulb though. I toyed with the idea of possibly replacing it with my MRV with an OP reflector, but there's no way the MRV can match the output and beam color.


----------



## c0t0d0s0

Fusion_m8 said:


> Does anyone feel that after owning the R500 for awhile, it doesn't seem to appear as bright as the first day you got it?? I've put a new replacement bulb hoping to get that 400+ lumen blast, but somehow the new bulb still appears lacking.
> 
> Is this because my eyes have grown accustomed to 400+ lumens??
> 
> I've just ordered a brand new Surefire M4-CB to see if the 350 lumen HOLA will appear brighter than the R500.
> 
> Can anyone tell me if 300 lumens of white LED light will appear brighter than 300 lumens of yellow incandescent light? Or vice versa?




All I can tell you is that the R500 does not impress me anymore after I got an M6.

The R500 simply does not seem to be a 400+ lumen light. Overall, it's about as bright as the M6 LOLA on primaries which is rated at 250 SF lumens and actually puts out something in the 285..300 lumen range. The R500 doesn't throw well: on my light meter, it scores only 8500lux @1m. A lousy use of a big reflecror, if you ask me. LumensFactory EO-9 bulb throws as much, and this is in a 1.25" head! Naturally, the M6 LOLA totally owns the R500 in terms of throw. I imagine the M4 HOLA will do the same, while being noticeably brighter overall.

Outdoors, incandescents will appear brighter than LED with equal amount of lumens...


----------



## G-lock

Are the Scorpian R500m, the Lighthound L600, the Solarforce L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 all the exact same? They sure look like they are in the pictures, with maybe the exception of using two different bulbs, the Philips 7388 500+++ for the L600 & L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 500 for the WF-500 and R500m. If they're not, which ones better?


----------



## G-lock

Im making a mod for the WF-500 and converting it to
900 lumens by using the Philips 5761 bulb, changing the lens and all
that, and possibly using extender (for an extra battery) if it excepts it.

But does anyone know if a *Philips 7388 *
will work with the WF-500?


----------



## beefy6969

G-lock said:


> Are the Scorpian R500m, the Lighthound L600, the Solarforce L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 all the exact same? They sure look like they are in the pictures, with maybe the exception of using two different bulbs, the Philips 7388 500+++ for the L600 & L600m and the Ultrafire WF-500 500 for the WF-500 and R500m. If they're not, which ones better?


 
i'd like to know this too.


----------



## brunt_sp

G-lock said:


> But does anyone know if a *Philips 7388 *
> will work with the WF-500?


The bulbs are in lamp assemblies with different threads. The 7388 thread is about 1mm larger diameter than the WF-500.


----------



## Quickstrike

Just curious if anyone has tried the new R500M model?

It uses a smaller 38mm bulb, so the entire flashlight is a little smaller as a result.

Here is an Ebay member selling it.

And this is what it looks like compared to the R500:







Seems to have the same advertised lumen output and runtime. I wonder if this newer model is more reliable than the previous?!

Let me know what you guys think. I want to add one of these to my collection in the near future .

EDIT: I just searched the G&P website and it looks like the R500M is similar to the R500S. Smaller battery, so less runtime. Looks like the R500 is the one for me.


----------



## Quickstrike

I was curious about how the L600 compared to the R500, so I e-mailed Lighthound to see what their opinion was on this matter.

This is the reply:

"The L600 is a lot better
We have discontinued the G&P, it was not reliable enough.
The other option is the Ultrafire WF-500, but the L600 is brighter.
The run time and build quality are comparable"

Immediately after that I checked the R500 page on the Lighthound website and this came up.
*Discontinued - this is the replacement:*

*Ultrafire WF-500*


So it looks like I will be going with the L600 now.


----------



## Russianesq

*my R500 is very reliable*


----------



## robbydob

I have both the R500 and R500M. I think they're both really nice lights and give you a big bang for the buck. Both have been very reliable.


----------



## brunt_sp

Thanks for the research and links Quickstrike.


----------



## SCEMan

robbydob:

How does the R500M compare to the R500 in terms of brightness and beam pattern?

Thanks


----------



## Monocrom

Quickstrike said:


> I was curious about how the L600 compared to the R500, so I e-mailed Lighthound to see what their opinion was on this matter.....



I had planned on getting an R500 from Lighthound. Was a bit disappointed that they discontinued it. Also a bit surprised that the WF-500 was recommended as a good replacement for it..... but not the L600. Especially since the L600 uses a different, slightly better quality bulb.

Going to go with the L600 because of the bulb. Also, Quickbeam wasn't able to remove the battery from the sample he tested. That shouldn't be a problem with the L600.


----------



## Quickstrike

Monocrom said:


> I had planned on getting an R500 from Lighthound. Was a bit disappointed that they discontinued it. Also a bit surprised that the WF-500 was recommended as a good replacement for it..... but not the L600. Especially since the L600 uses a different, slightly better quality bulb.
> 
> Going to go with the L600 because of the bulb. Also, Quickbeam wasn't able to remove the battery from the sample he tested. That shouldn't be a problem with the L600.



I think he recommended the WF-500 as a replacement, simply because they are both advertised at 500 lumens.

In the above e-mail he stated the L600 was brighter, and had comparable run-time and build quality to the WF-500. So it seems to be on par in some areas and better in others.


----------



## SCEMan

I'd love to see a review of the L600 vs. R500. Nothing firsthand out there on the L600 yet but this, which is problematic: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/176388&highlight=L600 
Considerably smaller head than the R500/WF-500, wonder how the beam is affected...


----------



## Whitelitee

Does anyone know where I can get replacement battery's for the R500, or what battery's will work? thanks


----------



## Fusion_m8

Whitelitee said:


> Does anyone know where I can get replacement battery's for the R500, or what battery's will work? thanks



Get it from Lighthound here.


----------



## brunt_sp

Everyone needs to know that Lumens Factory are bringing out their HO-R5. This should fit all models apart from the L600.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/181955


----------



## Fusion_m8

I can't wait for the LumensFactory HO-R5 replacement lamp to be released. I'm certain the lamp will be brighter and more durable than the stock R500 lamp.


----------



## D-Dog

The new lamp assembly caught my attention, however, there are two qurstions I have about it:

* It is rated at 9 volts, however the r500 it putting out at most 8.4 fully charged even before voltage sag.

* At 9 volts it is only rated at 630 lumens. I would presume these are bulb lumens which means once you account for reflector loses, etc. Torch lumens would be just about where we are now, around 450 lumens at start.

Please feel free to correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Eric242

I don´t think you are wrong but the R500 stock bulb does not put out 500 torch lumens as well, I´d guestimate it at about 400 lumens. I don´t see any disadvantages regarding output for the new LF bulb but rather the advantage of a much better bulb qualitiywise.

Eric


----------



## Whitelitee

Thanks guys, and ya I hope to get that Hi output bulb when it comes out, the stock bulbs are kinda crappy and unreliable.


----------



## SCEMan

I'm still on the original R500 bulb with 15 months of everyother night use (5-10 mins.) Bought a spare but never used it. Will definitely buy the Lumens Factory HO-R5 when they're available however...



Whitelitee said:


> Thanks guys, and ya I hope to get that Hi output bulb when it comes out, the stock bulbs are kinda crappy and unreliable.


----------



## Fusion_m8

Nah... the R500 does not put out 500lumens whether at the bulb or out the front. 

Its only as bright as the stock 225 lumen MN60 in my Surefire M4. 

The 350 lumen MN61 is considerably brighter than the R500.


----------



## D-Dog

It's good to be wrong ... as it gives me more reason to buy the new bulb lol 

So what are you guys thinking in lumens out the front with this new one?


----------



## joeycoates

I am new here, but this is my take on the R500. We ordered the weapon ready version that came with the pressure switch and Weaver mount to put on an AR-15 that is used for pig duty at our farm in East Texas. Anyway, we mounted it yesterday and tried it out, GREAT illumination and throw. This is my first good light (although after poking around on here last week I bought the Lowes 2c LED flashlight and love it) and I was very impressed with the way it lit the field up, it has the perfect amount of light and disperssion for what we are using it for.

The good times did not last long however as we went out last night and sure enough there were four pigs in the field so I sighted in and shot once, one pig broke to the left and I shot three times in quick succession when the light went out. The good thing is that the pig was hit, the bad thing is that the bulb had shattered! I e-mailed the company that we bought it from and they are taking it back and will either replace it or refund our money.

Based off of what I have read on here I think that we will take a refund, the bulbs seem to break without being subjected to a recoiling rifle so the recoil on top of existing problems seems to be a bad deal. I am somewhat disappointed as it looked like a great deal, it is marketed as being a weaponlight, and the performance was perfect before it broke.

Do any of you guys have any suggestions for a good replacement other then a Surefire M96 series? I am going to look at the Solarforce L600 as well. Thanks!


----------



## Monocrom

joeycoates said:


> Do any of you guys have any suggestions for a good replacement other then a Surefire M96 series? I am going to look at the Solarforce L600 as well. Thanks!


 
The bulb on the Solarforce L600 is supposed to be better than on the G&P Scorpion model. (By better, I mean less fragile). The output from the L600 is comparable to that of a Surefire M4 with the lower output lamp; but with more sidespill. So it won't be as bright as the G&P. Also, make sure to get a couple of AW 18650 protected cells, since the L600 doesn't come with batteries included. And not all 18650s work well in the L600. (Ultrafire 18650s don't work well in the L600). But AW cells are a good bet.

Still, the L600 is not what I would consider to be a good weapon-light. Yes, it's bright and cheap; and so far I don't really regret buying one but the quality needed for it to function reliably as a weapon-light.... just isn't there. A Surefire M4 would be a different story, or any light _designed_ to function as a weapon-light. Perhaps G&P changed their policy on their lights, but last time I checked; they were only approved by the company for use on air-soft weapons.


----------



## Fusion_m8

joeycoates:

The R500 does not have a shock isolated bezel like Surefire's Spec-Ops lights, which can withstand recoil from a selective fire weapon.

The Surefires are expensive for a reason, its because they are designed to last a lifetime and to save lives: yours!

I'm sure many of us who have experienced Surefire's quality first hand, would not choose any other light to be mounted on a firearm.

Get a Surefire M3T, put in 2x AW's 17500 rechargeable Li-On cells and a Lumens Factory HO-M3T lamp, and you wouldn't be disappointed with the result!


----------



## nobody

My G&P R500 Scorpion is a paperweight. The batteries charge up in a few minutes, and need re-charging again after the light has been on for about 1 or 2 uses of 5-10 seconds each. It has seen very limited use. What a POS.


----------



## cheapo

nobody said:


> My G&P R500 Scorpion is a paperweight. The batteries charge up in a few minutes, and need re-charging again after the light has been on for about 1 or 2 uses of 5-10 seconds each. It has seen very limited use. What a POS.



i'd take the battery pack apart. charge the individual cells and use them. there will be a little space left over, so you'll need to keep the very front part of the battery pack (little plastic part with the charging hole in it), and put that in the light before you put the 2 18650s in. That might help.


----------



## Monocrom

nobody said:


> My G&P R500 Scorpion is a paperweight. The batteries charge up in a few minutes, and need re-charging again after the light has been on for about 1 or 2 uses of 5-10 seconds each. It has seen very limited use. What a POS.


 
Have you had the light a long time? It might need a new battery stick. I think Lighthound has a few of those left.


----------



## nobody

cheapo: So the cells are just 18650 with a spacer for the buttplug? Sounds like the cheapo-est plan yet! 

Monocrom: Had the light about 1 1/2 years now. You or any other R500 users make their own charging sticks out of regular protected 18650 AW's?


----------



## D-Dog

I was going to take thepack apart but I can't get it out of the body for anything...

Anyone else have this problem, as I know replacement will be necessary sooner or later...


----------



## cheapo

yes, that is just it nobody. worked well for me. 

if you have trouble taking out the batterypack, just take off the head and use the but of a pen and push it out through the head part.


----------



## D-Dog

Well... I was trying to push it out through the tailcap lol...


----------



## Monocrom

nobody said:


> .... Had the light about 1 1/2 years now. You or any other R500 users make their own charging sticks out of regular protected 18650 AW's?


 
Sorry, can't help you there.


----------

